# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  .مسابقة من قائل هذا الشعر؟؟؟

## لؤلؤة نجفية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

تحية طيبة لكل الاعضاء الكرام معطرة بالورد والياسمين
وتقبل الله اعمالكم وصيامكم

فكرت في مسابقة جديدة لمحبي الشعر العربي (وانا منهم)
بعنوان من القائل؟؟
والمضمون واضح من العنوان حيث يقوم العضو بكتابة بيت شعري او عدة ابيات
شعرية والعضو اللي بعده يجيب ويضع سؤال جديد وهكذا
اتمنى ان تعجبكم المسابقة
سأقوم انا بوضع اول سؤال

أناشد انت حتفا صنع منتحر......ام شابك انت مغترا يد القدر
ام راكب متن نكباء مطوحة......ترى بديلا بها عن ناعم السرر
خفض جناحيك لاتهزأ بعاصفة.....طوى لها النسر كشحيه فلم يطر
الفى له عبرة في جؤجؤ خضب......من غيره وجناح منه منكسر

فمــــن الــــــــــقائل؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*محمد مهدي الجواهري
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

وغيرها ما غير الناس قبلها ..... فبانت وحاجات الفؤاد تصيبها
ألم يأتها أن الدموع نطافة .... لعين يوافي في المنام حبيبها


*من القائل ؟*

----------


## eng-aliraqy

الشاعر - بشر بن خازم الاسدي 

من القائل = 
تغيرت البلاد ومن عليها ............... فوجه الارض مغبر قبيح 
تبدل كل ذي طعم ولون ................ وقل بشاشة الوجه المليح

----------


## روح تائبهـ

أتوقع يكون آدم أذا صح بنزل بيت شعر ...

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أخي أينج العراقي*
*وجواب سؤالك كما أجابت أختي حسرة الروح*
*هو ادم عليه السلام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كل خليل كنت خاللته .... لا ترك الله له واضحه
كلهم أروغ من ثعلب .... ما أشبه الليلة بالبارحه*



*من القائل ؟*

----------


## مهتاب

طرفة بن عبد

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

من القائل
ارق على ارق ومثلي يأرق.....وجوي يزيد وعبرة تترقرق
جهد الصبابة ان تكون كما.....ارى عين مسهدة وقلب يخفق

----------


## ابو طارق

ابو الطيب المتنبي

----------


## ابو طارق

هُمُ الْغُيوثُ إِذا ما أَزْمَةٌ أَزَمَتْ     ** و الْأُسْدُ أُسْدُ الشَّرى و الْبَأْسُ مُحْتَدِمُلا يَقْبِضُ الْعُسْرُ بَسْطاً مِنْ أَكُفِّهِمُ   ** سِيِّانَ ذلكَ إِنْ أَثْرَوْا و إِنْ عَدِموايُسْتَدْفَعُ السُّوءُ والْبَلْوى بِحُبِّهِمُ    **و يُسْتَرَبُّ بِهِ الْإِحْسانُ و النِّعَمُمُقَدَّمٌ بَعْدَ ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ ذِكْرُهُمُ         ** في كُلِّ بَدْءٍ و مَخْتومٍ بِهِ الْكَلِمُ

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الفرزدق يمدح الإمام زين العابدين عليه السلام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*وإني لأعطي الحق من لو ظلمته ..... أقر وأعطاني الذي انا طالب
وآخذ حقي من رجال أعزة ..... وإن كرمت أعراقهم والمناسب*

----------


## مهتاب

الأفوه الأودي
من قائل
كأنا والسيوف مسللات ..... ولدنا الناس طرا اجمعينا 
ونشرب إن وردنا الماء صفوا ..... ويشرب غيرنا كدرا وطينا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

عمرو بن كلثوم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ولما تجاذبنا السيوف وأفرغت ..... ثياب المنايا ، كنت أول لابس
*

*من القائل ؟*

----------


## مهتاب

عنترة بن شداد
تجري على كبد السما كما ..... يجري حمام الموت في النفس
من القائل؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

تجري على كبد السما كما ..... يجري حمام الموت في النفس


قيس بن  ساعدة 


ترقب إذا جنّ الظلام زيارتي .... فإني رأيت الليل أكتم للسر ِ

من القائل

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

اعتقد هي ولادة بنت المستكفي


من القائل
علي الدر والذهب المصفى    وباقي الناس كلهم تراب

----------


## ابو طارق

علي بن عبد الله البغدادي (الناشئ الصغير) 

من القائل
وأثواب كَتّانٍ أزور بها قبري    ******   فحسبي من الدنيا كَفافٌ يُقيمني 
فما سُؤلنا إلاّ المودّة من أجرِ   ******    وحبّي ذوي قربى النبي محمد

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

هو حرب بن المنذر بن الجارود

يابرق ان جئت الغري فقل له....اتراك تعلم من بارضك مودع
فيـك ابن عمران الكليم وبعده....عيسى يقفـيه واحمد يتبع
بل فيك جبريل ومــيكال... واسرافيل والملأ المقدس اجمع
بل فيك نور الله جل جلاله....لذوي البصائر يستشف فيلمع
فيك الامام المرتضى فيك الوصي...المجتـبى فيك البطين الانزع

من القائل؟

----------


## مهتاب

وهي مقطع من القصيدة العينية الخالدة لابن ابي الحديد في مدح سيد الاوصياء

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

ننتظر السؤال التالي

----------


## ابو طارق

دَعوتـُكَ للجَفــن القريـْــحِ المسهـَّــدِ 

لــديّ، وللنـــوم القليــل المُشـــرَّدِ


ومـــا ذاك بُخــلا بالحيــــاةِ وإنهــا 

لأولُ مبــــذولٍ لأولِ مُــجـتـــــــدِ


وما الأسر مما ضقت ذرعا بحمله 

وما الخطب مما أن أقول له قـَـــدِ


وما زل عني أن شخصا معرضــا 

لنبل العد ىإن لم يصب فكأنْ قـَـدِ

من القائل

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

ابو فراس الحمداني

من القائل
باتوا على قلل الجبال تحرسهم....غلب الرجال فما اغنتهم القلل
واستنزلوا بعد عز من معاقلهم...واودعوا حفرا يا بئس مانزلوا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* أبيات لإمامنا الهادي عليه السلام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إذا خاطبك السفيه فلا تجبه **** فخيرٌ من إجابته السكوت
فأنت إن كلمته فرّجت عنه **** و إن خليته كمداً يموتُ


من القائل ؟

----------


## مهتاب

الأمام الشافعي 

لمن هذه الأبيات :

أعلل النفس بالآمال أرقبها = ما أضيق العيش لولا فسحة الأمل

لم أرض بالعيش والأيّام مقبلة = فكيف أرضى وقد ولّت على عجل

فانّما رجل الدّنيا وواحدها = من لا يعوّل في الدّنيا على رجل

----------


## ابو طارق

الشاعر 

العميد فخر الكتاب أبو إسماعيل الحسين بن علي بن محمد بن عبد الصمد الملقب مؤيد الدين أصفهاني المنشأ، المعروف *بالطغرائي*، أحد كبار العلماء في الكيمياء لإسهاماته الجليلة في هذا العلم؛ ولاكتشافاته وابتكاراته الكيميائية الكثيرة. اهتم بالنظريات الكيميائية كثيرة الاستعمال آنذاك. له ديوان شعر.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*وقفت اناجي ضريح الحسين
ونار الفجيعة في أضلعي
وذاب فؤادي لهول المصاب
وكاد يذوب مع الادمع
فناديته يا ابن بنت النبي
فديتك من بطل اروع
تذود عن الدين ذود الاسود
وكانوا امامك كالأضبع
وضحيت للدين نفسا سمت
إباء إلى العالم الارفع
رفعت منار الهدى عاليا
فلم يبق للشرك من موضع
تمثلته وهو بين العدى
إلى الحق يدعو فلم يسمع
وصرخته للهدى لم تزل
صداها على مسمعي
يناديهم معلنا نهجه
إلى الله يا قوم هيا معي
لقد ساءني جور حكامكم
وقض خضوعكم مضجعي
لقد جاوزوا الحد في ظلمهم
ولم يبق للقوس من منزع
تأنيت في ردهم مدة
لان العثار مع المسرع
فيا امة السوء كم تلتوي
بكم طرق لا تباع الدعي
فلم يسمعوا منه بل قابلوه
وكان جواب القنا الشرع*



*من القائل ؟*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

هو الشيخ أسد حيدر <<<<<<<<  اعتقد 
انتظر التصحيح

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

اضم صوتي للاخت اللؤلؤ المكنون 
هو الشيخ اسد حيدر

اراك عصي الدمع شيمتك الصبر...اما للهوى نهي عليك ولا امر
بلى , انا مشتاق وعندي لوعة....ولكن مثلي لا يذاع له سر
من القائل؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح أختي اللؤلؤ المكنون ولؤلؤة نجفية*


*وجواب السؤال الجديد*
*هو أبو فراس الحمداني*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

دب السقام في سفلا وعلوا وأراني أموت عضوا فعضــــوا 
ليس تمضي من لحظة بي الا نقصَّتني بمرِّها فيَّ جزوا



من القائل ؟

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

ابو العتاهية

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

بغداد ما اشتبكت عليك الاعصر....الا ذوت ووريق عمرك اخضـر
مرت بك الدنيا وصبحك مشمس....ودجت عليك ووجه ليلك مقمر
وقست عليـك الحادثات فراعها.... ان احتــمالك من اذاها اكبر

فمن القائل؟

----------


## مهتاب

بغداد.. ما اشتبكت عليك الأعصر.. 
إلاذوت ووريق عمرك اخضر 
مرت بك الدنيا وصبحك مشمس.. 
ودجت عليك، ووجه ليلك مقمر 
وقست عليك الحادثات فراعها.. 
ان احتمالك في آذاها أكبر 
حتى إذا جنت سياط عذابها.. 
راحت مواقعها الكريمة تسخر 
فكأن كبرك إذ يسومك تيمر.. 
عنتا دلالك إذ يضمك جعفر 
بغداد بالسحر المندى بالشذى الفواح..
 من حلل النسائم يقطر 
بالشاطئ المسحور يحضنه الدجى..
 فيكاد من حرق الهوى يتنور 
مبدعنا الكبير هو السيد مصطفى بن جعفر بن عناية الله.. من عشيرة آل حسن.. ولقبت أسرة السيد مصطفى بـ(آل جمال الدين) نسبة الى جدهم الأعلى السيد محمد (الذي كان يلقب بـجمال الدين).. لتبحره بالعلوم الدينية وتعد أسرة جمال الدين من الأسر العلمية الدينية المعروفة التي تخرج منها الكثير من العلماء والأدباء. 
ويتصل نسب هذه الأسرة بالإمام علي (ع) عن طريق السيد موسى بن الإمام محمد الجواد (عليهما السلام). 
ولد السيد مصطفى سنة (1927) في قرية المؤمنين بسوق الشيوخ التابعة لمحافظة الناصرية جنوبي العراق. 
درس في كتاتيب قرية المؤمنين.. ثم انتقل الى ناحية كرمة بني سعيد لمواصلة الدراسة الإبتدائية فاكمل منها مرحلة الصف الرابع الإبتدائي. 
هاجر الى النجف الأشرف لدراسة العلوم الدينية فاكمل مرحلتي المقدمات والسطوح ثم انتقل الى مرحلة البحث الخارج، واخذ يحضر حلقات عند كبار علماء الدين، فعرف بين زملائه بالنبوغ المبكر والذكاء الحاد.. وعين معيداً في كلية الفقه في النجف الأشرف لحيازته المركز الأعلى بين طلبتها الناجحين. 
حاز على شهادة الماجستير في جامعة بغداد عام 1972 عين استاذاً في كلية الآداب- جامعة بغداد.. حاز على شهادة الدكتوراه بدرجة امتياز في العام 1974.. شارك في العديد من المهرجانات الشعرية وكان كثير التفاعل مع الأحداث الوطنية والعربية. 
هاجر الى الكويت في العام 1981 بسبب الضغوط التي مورست عليه في عهد النظام السابق. 
أنتقل الى سورية مجبراً حتى وافاه الأجل في العام (1416هـ) اثر مرض عضال ألم به ودفن في مقبرة السيدة زينب.. 
من أشهر كتبه المهمة: 
-القياس حقيقته وحجيته. 
-الإنتفاع بالعين المرهونة. 
-البحث النحوي عند الأصوليين. 
-الإيقاع في الشعر العربي من البيت الى التفعيلة. 
-التدوير في القصيدة المعاصرة. 
-النبر والأساس الكمي في الشعر العربي. 
-ديوان شعر مطبوع وآخر مخطوط. 
وفي آخر سنوات الغربة حمل شعره اللوعة والأسى وحبه لوطنه. 
يقول مخاطباً امرأة: 
(عودي فقد ضيعت بعدك ذاتي.. ونسيت كيف اذوق طعم حياتي وعرفت كيف يتيه في غمر الضحى.. طرف لفقدك زائغ النظرات ياوهج أشعاري وزهو خواطري.. وضماد اوجاعي وبرء شكاتي عودي.. كما قد كنت ـ  عش قصائد.. تأوي إليك مهيضة الكلمات يا أنت.. ياوطنا حملت ربوعه.. في غربتي وجمعته بشتاتي.. عيناك منبع رافديه وملتقى.. فرعيك خضر مروجه النضرات.. وطني رماد جنائن معروفة.. وانا وانت هنا رماد حياة.. 
ومن أشهر  قصائده يصف فيها بغداد هي قصيدة بغداد في الليل وقيول فيها: 
حدثي بغداد عن ذكرى هوانا 
 كلما ضمت شواطيك الحسانا 
حدثيهن وقولي أنها 
 ليلة حمراء.. فاضت أرجوانا 
حدثي فالحب اشهى ما يرى 
 ان تقولي ههنا كانت .. وكانا 
كان (رحمه الله) كثير الإطلاع وواسع المعرفة وكان يقرأ كثير للسياب والبياتي والجواهري.. وكان أقرب الى الجواهري.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

غير مجد في ملتي واعتقادي نوح باك ولاترنم شــــــــــــاد 
وشبيه صوت النعي إذا قيس بصوت البشير في كل نـاد
أبكت تلكم الحمامة أم غنـــت على فرع غصنها الميــــــــــاد
صاح هذي قبورنا تملأ الرحب فأين القبور من عهد عـاد 
خفف الوطء ماأظن أديم الأ رض إلا من هذه الأجـــساد 
وقبيح بنا وإن قدم العــــهد هوان الآباء والأجـــــــــــــــداد 
سر ان اسطعت في الهواء رويدا لا اختيالا على رفات العبــاد 
ربَّ لحدٍ قد صار لحدا مرارا ضاحكٌ من تزاحم الاضــــداد 
ودفين على بقايا دفيــــــــــن في طويل الأزمان والآبــــــــاد 
إن حزناً في ساعة المــــــــوت أضعاف سرور في ساعة الميلاد


من القائل ؟

----------


## مهتاب

هو ابو العلاء احمد ابن عبد اللها بن سليمان التنوخي .. الشاعر الفيلسوف،
ولد ب ( معرّة النعمان ) سنة 363 هـ واصيب بالجدري في الثالثة من عمره.. فكف بصره.
تعلم على ابيه .. وغيره من ائمة زمانه .. واشتهر بحفظه كل ما يسمعه .. من مرة واحدة . وقال الشعر وعمره احدى عشرة سنه ...
دخل بغداد فأقبل عليه السيد المرتضىالمتوفى سنة 436 هـ اقبالا عظيما .. ثم جفـاه ، ولما رجع الى المعرة .. اقام ولزم منزله .. ناسكا..
وسمى نفسه ( رهين المحبسين ) قاصدا بذلك .. محبس العمى ، ومحبس المنزل .
وبقى فيه مكباً على التدريس والتأليف ، ونظم الشعر مقتنعاً بعشرات من الدنانير فى العام يستغلها من عقار لهُ مجتنبا أكل الحيوان وما
يخرج منه مدة 45سنه ( يعني نباتي .. والعرب عرفوها قبل الغرب بمئات السنين !) مكتفياً بالنبات والفاكهة والدبس ، متعللاً
بأنه فقير ، وأنه يرحم الحيوان .
وعاش عزباً وعمـّر إلى أن مات سنه 449
من الهجرة .

كثير من شعره يناقض بعضه بعضا .. في حقيقة العالم والشرائع والمعبود .. وللناس في اعتقاده اقوالا كثيرة .. لا مجال لعرضها .. والظاهر انه كان شاكــّأ متحيرا .. ويعتبر بعد المتنبي في شعر الحكمة . بل ان البعض يفضله على المتنبي في الغريب والأخيلة الدقيقة والطبيعيات والأجتماعيات!
( واستغرب ذلك بالرغم من عزلته ! ) والأخلاق والفلسفة والشرائع 
والأديان ، ولذلك يفضله الأفرنج على ابي الطيب ، وهو في هذه الأمور معدوم النظير ..
عندما دنا أجله ..اوصى ان يكتب على قبره.. 

هذا جناه ابي عليّ *** وما جنيت على أحد

ومن شعره الوصفي الرقيق ..


يا ساهر البرق .. ايقظ راقد السمر = لعل بالجزع اعوان على الهر
وان بخلت عن الأحياء كلهم = فأسق المواطر حيا من بني مطر
ويا اسيرة حجليها ! ارى سفها .. = حمل الحليّ لمن اعيا عن النظر
ما سرت الا وطيف منك يصحبني = سرى امامي وتأويبا على اثري 
لو حط رحلي فوق النجم رافعه = وجدت ثم خيالا منك منتظريوتلوح في شعره احيانا صبغة التشاؤم ..فيقول

الى الله اشكو انني كل ليلة = اذا نمت لم اعدم طوارق أوهامي
فأن كان شرا.. فهو لابد واقع = وان كان خيرا فهو . اضغاث احلام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أخي مهتاب الله يقويك على الأضافة الرائعة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*نُحْ على نفسك يا مسكيــن إن كنت تنوحُ*

*لتموتن ولو عُمرت ما عمر نوحُ*
*كل بطاح من الناس له يوم بطوحُ*


*من القائل ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

يا رب إن عظمت ذنوبي كثرة **** فلقد علمت بأن عفوك أعظم
أدعوك ربي كما أمرت تضرعاً **** فإذا رددت يدي فمن ذا يرحم
إن كان لا يرجوك إلا محسن       **** فمن الذي يرجو المسيء المجرم
مالي إليك وسيلة إلا الرجا   **** وجميل عفوك ثم أني مسلم

من القائل

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أجب على سؤالي بعد إذنك أخي محمود ويبقى سؤالك محفوظ*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

اجابة سؤال عيون لاتنام 
ابو العتاهية

----------


## خادمة المهدي

اجابة سؤال الأخ محمود
ابو نواس

----------


## خادمة المهدي

وسؤالي هو
يناديهم يوم الغدير نبيهم      بخم واسمع بالرسول مناديا
فقال فمن مولاكم ونبيكم     فقالوا ولم يبدوا هناك التعاميا
إلهك مولانا وانت نبينا     ولم تلق منا في الولاية عاصيا
فقال له :قم يا علي ؟فانني     رضيتك من بعدي إماما وهاديا  
فمن كنت مولاه فهذا وليه     فكونوا له اتباع صدق مواليا 
هناك دعا اللهم ؟وال وليه     وكن للذي عادا عليا معاديا
فمن هو القائل يا احبائي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة سؤالك عزيزتي هو حسان بن ثابت*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أنزل الله والكتاب عزيز * في علي وفي الوليد قرانا*
*فتبوأ الوليد من ذاك فسقا * وعلي مبوأ إيمانا*
*ليس من كان مؤمنا عرف الله * كمن كان فاسقا خوانا*
*فعلي يلقى لدى الله عزا * ووليد يلقى هناك هوانا*
*سوف يجزى الوليد خزيا ونارا * وعلي لا شك يجزى جنانا*


*من القائل ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب السؤال الاول حسان بن ثابت (صح)* 

*وجواب السؤال الثاني* 
*ايضا*  
*حسان بن ثابت*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك العافية أخي محمود*
*الله يقويك يااارب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*وما أنتِ في عين الحياةِ دميمةٌ وأصغرُ قَدْراً من نسورٍ وعُقبان*
*فلا التبرُ أغلى عندها من ترابها ولا الماسُ أسنى من حجارةِ صَوّان*
*هل استبدلتْ يوماً غراباً ببلبلٍ وهل أهملتْ دوداً لتلهو بغزلان؟*
*وهل أطلعتْ شمساً لتحرقَ عوسجاً وتملأ سطحَ الأرضِ بالآس والبان؟*
*لعمركِ، يا أختاه، ما في حياتنا مراتبُ قَدْرٍ أو تفاوتُ أثمان*
*مظاهرها في الكون تبدو لناظرٍ كثيرةَ أشكالٍ عديدةَ ألوان*
*وأُقنومُها باقٍ من البدء واحداً تجلّتْ بشُهبٍ أم تجلّتْ بديدان*
*وما ناشدٌ أسرارَها، وهو كشفُها، سوى مشترٍ بالماء حرقةَ عطشان*



*من القائل ؟*

----------


## غونو

من قال هذه العبارة

لعمرك اني أحب داراً تحل فيه سكينة والربابُ

----------


## تأبط بودره

الأمام الحسين عليه السلام
لعمرك إنّني لأحبّ داراً *** تحلّ بها سكينة والرباب
أُحبّهما وأبذل فوق جهدي *** وليس لعاذل عندي عتاب
ولست لهم وإن عتبوا مطيعاً *** حياتي أو يغيّبني التراب

----------


## ام الحلوين

*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي ابن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين .*

*سلمت يداك اخي والله يعطيك الف عافيه وتسلم الايادي يارب* 


*اعذراً اخي سوف تنقل للقسم المناسب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أهلا بك أخي معنا* 
*أعذرني أخي غونو سأضطر لدمج الموضوع مع موضوع اخر*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*وما أنتِ في عين الحياةِ دميمةٌ وأصغرُ قَدْراً من نسورٍ وعُقبان*
*فلا التبرُ أغلى عندها من ترابها ولا الماسُ أسنى من حجارةِ صَوّان*
*هل استبدلتْ يوماً غراباً ببلبلٍ وهل أهملتْ دوداً لتلهو بغزلان؟*
*وهل أطلعتْ شمساً لتحرقَ عوسجاً وتملأ سطحَ الأرضِ بالآس والبان؟*
*لعمركِ، يا أختاه، ما في حياتنا مراتبُ قَدْرٍ أو تفاوتُ أثمان*
*مظاهرها في الكون تبدو لناظرٍ كثيرةَ أشكالٍ عديدةَ ألوان*
*وأُقنومُها باقٍ من البدء واحداً تجلّتْ بشُهبٍ أم تجلّتْ بديدان*
*وما ناشدٌ أسرارَها، وهو كشفُها، سوى مشترٍ بالماء حرقةَ عطشان*



*من القائل ؟*



هو مخائيل نعيمة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أيها العود وداعاً من حياتي 

هبط الليل وقد حان رحيلي





من القائل ؟

----------


## عشقِ لـ عَلِي

،، 
الشاعره : نازك الملائكة

،،

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أختي تفاحة نيوتن*
*يعطيك العافية ويقويك*
*وأهلا بك معنا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يا أخي لا تمل بوجهك عني***ما انا بفحمة ولا انت فرقد*


*من القائل ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*إيليا أبو ماضي ..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أخي شذى الزهراء يعطيك العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*حان الرحيل ولم تودع مهدداً*

*والصبح والإمساء منها موعدي*


*من القائل ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*النابغة  الذبياني*


*من القائل*


*إذا قال بز القائلين رنينه*
*
وما بزه في أيكة البيد قائل*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة*
*وجواب سؤالك*
*هو*
*عنترة بن شداد*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*لعمري ما بالأرض ضيق على أمرئ*

*سرى راغباً أو راهباً وهو يعقل*



*من القائل ؟*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

الجواب: الشنفري

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي يعطيك العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*متساندان عليّ من زمن***** قلبي وهذا المُفصِحُ الذَرِبُ
لهما عليَّ يدٌ مشاكسة ***** وعلى رخيص الجاه مُنقـلبُ

من القائل ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب*  
*يحيى السماوي* 
*السؤال* 
*من القائل* 

*كأن سباعا فيه غرقى غدية *** بأرجائه القصوى أنابيش عنصل* 
*على قطن بالشيم أيمن صوبه *** وأيسره على الستار فيذبل* 
*وألقى ببسيان مع الليل بركه *** فانزل منه العصم من كل منزل*









*أ ق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح يعطيك العافية
وجواب سؤالك
هو 
امرؤ القيس

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أضحى التنائي بديلاً عن تدانينا ** وناب عن طيب لقيانا تجافينا

ألا وقد حان صبح البين صبحنا ** حين فقام بنا للحين ناعينا

من مبلغ الملبسينا بانتزاحهم ** حزناً مع الدهر لا يبلى ويبلينا

أن الزمان الذي ما زال يضحكنا ** أنساً بقربهم قد عاد يبكينا
من القائل ؟

----------


## خادمة المهدي

الجواب: هو ابو الوليد أحمد بن زيدون

----------


## مهتاب

سألت القلب عن سـاكن داره
--------------------------------------- فقال الدمع والهجر والحـــزن
فمن لا يضحك وبقلبه خــــوف
--------------------------------------- يطير الشوق وقد قذفه الوطن
و من يدري لأي بكاء تشتاق
--------------------------------------- عينا تذرف الشوق بلا سكـــن

من القائل؟؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ننتظر الإجابة أخي مهتاب*
*السؤال معلق من عدة أيام*

----------


## مهتاب

قرأتها في احد المجلات ولم اعرف صاحبه
من قائل :::

*أرى الناس لا يدرون ما قدرُ أمرِهمُ* *بلى : كلّ ذي لبّ إلى الله واسلُ**ألا كلُّ شيء ما خلا الله باطلُ**وكلّ نعيم لا محالة زائلُ**وكلُّ اُناس سوف تدخلُ بينهم**دويهيّةٌ تصفرّ منها الأناملُ**وكلّ امرئ يوماً سيعلمُ سعيه**إذا كشّفت عند الإله المحاصلُ*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

سألت القلب عن سـاكن داره
--------------------------------------- فقال الدمع والهجر والحـــزن
فمن لا يضحك وبقلبه خــــوف
--------------------------------------- يطير الشوق وقد قذفه الوطن
و من يدري لأي بكاء تشتاق
--------------------------------------- عينا تذرف الشوق بلا سكـــن

من القائل؟؟؟؟


لم تجب على سؤالك أخي مهتاب 
ننتظر الإجابة منك

----------


## عيون لاتنام

بالنسبة إلى سؤالك الاخر جوابه هو
لبيد بن ربيعة العامري
والأبيات للتوضيح هي كالتالي

*أرى الناس لا يدرون ما قدر أمرهم> *** بلى: كل ذي لب إلى الله واسل* 
*ألا كل شيء ما خلا الله باطل*** وكل نعيم لا محالة زائل* 
*وكل أناس سوف تدخل بينهم *** دويهية تصفر منها الأنامل* 
*وكل امرئ يوما سيعلم سعيه *** إذا كشفت عند الإله المحاصل*

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*وكم من فتى أمسى وأصبح ضاحكاً * * وأكفانه تنسج في الغيب وهو لايدري*
*فمن عو القائل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

الجواب  

الاما م علي بن ابي طالب  عليه  السلام

----------


## ابو طارق

*قَـدْ أَرَاهَـا وَسْــطَ أَتْـرَابهَا .... فِي الحَـيِّ ذِي البَهْـجَةِ وَالسَّـامِرِ

كَـدُمْيَـةٍ صُـوِّرَ مِـحْـرَابُـهَا ...... بِمُـذْهَـبٍ فِي مَـرْمَـرٍ مَائِـرِ
*


*من القائل*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*قَـدْ أَرَاهَـا وَسْــطَ أَتْـرَابهَا .... فِي الحَـيِّ ذِي البَهْـجَةِ وَالسَّـامِرِ* 
*كَـدُمْيَـةٍ صُـوِّرَ مِـحْـرَابُـهَا ...... بِمُـذْهَـبٍ فِي مَـرْمَـرٍ مَائِـرِ* 


*من القائل  ؟*



*هو الأعشى*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*فعيني هلا تبكيان لمالك *** إذا أذرت الريح الكنيف المرفعا*
*وللشرب فابكي مالكا ولبهمة *** شديد نواحيه على من تشجعا*
*وضيف إذا أرغى طروقا بعيره *** وعان ثوى في القد حتى تكنعا**من القائل ؟*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

الجواب:
متمم بن نويرة قالها في رثاء اخيه مالك

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أختي يعطيك العافية عزيزتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أودى الشباب، حميدا، ذو التعاجيب .........أودى، وذلك شأو غير مطلوب  
ولى حثيثا، وهذا الشيب يطلبه...........لو كان يدركه ركض اليَعاقيب
من القائل ؟

----------


## خادمة المهدي

الجواب:
سلامه بن جندل

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

وأطلس عسال وما كان صاحبا........دعوت بناري موهنا فأتناي


فلما دنا قلت ادن دونك.......إني وإياك في زادي لمشتركان



من القائل ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الفرزدق

----------


## عيون لاتنام

سعا ساعيا غيض ابن مرة بعدمــا...........تبزل ما بين العشيرة بالــدم 
فأقسمت بالبيت الذي طاف حولــه..........رجال بنوه من قريش وجرهــم 
يمينا لنعم السيدان وجدتمــــــا........على كل حال من سحيل ومبـرم تداركتما عبس وظبيان بعدمــــا..........تفانو ودقو بينهم عطر منشم   وقد قلتما ان ندرك السلم واسعا..........بمال ومعروف من القول نسلـم فأصبحتما منها على خير موطــــن.........بعيدين فيها عن عقوق ومـأثم عضيمين في علا معد هديتمــــــــا..........من يستبح كنزا من الهم يعضم
من القائل ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*زهير بن أبي سلمى*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شَوْقٌ إلَيْكِ تَفِيْضُ مِنْهُ الأدْمُعُ ******* وَجَوَىً عَلَيْكِ تَضِيْقُ مِنْهُ الأضْلُعُ 

وَهَوَىً تُجَدِّدُهُ اللَّيَالِيَ كُلَّمَا ********* قَدُمَتْ وَتُرْجِعُهُ السِّنُوْنَ فَيَرْجِعُ 

إنِّي وَمَا قَصَدَ الحَجِيْجُ وَدُوْنَهُمْ ***** خَرَقٌ تَخُبُّ بِهِ الرِّكَابُ وَتُوْضِعُ 

أصْفِيْكِ أقْصَى الوِّدِّ غَيْرَ مُقَلَّلِ ****** إنْ كَانَ أقْصَى الوِّدِّ عِنْدَكِ يَنْفَعُ

وَأرَاكِ أحْسَنَ مَنْ ارَاهُ وَإنْ بَدَا ****** مِنْكِ الصُدُوْدُ وَبَانَ وَصْلُكِ أجْمَعُ 

يَعْتَادُنِي طَرَبِي إلَيْكِ فَيَغْتَلِي ******* وَجْدِي وَيَدْعُوْنِي هَوَاكِ فَأتْبَعُ 

كَلِفٌ بِحُبِّكِ مُوْلَعٌ وَيَسُرُّنِي ******** أنِّي امْرُؤٌ كَلِفٌ بِحُبِّكِ مُوْلَعُ* 



من القائل ؟

----------


## خادمة المهدي

الجواب:
البحتري

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي الله يعافيك ويقويك يااااااارب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*نَصَبتِ لَنا دونَ التَفَكُّرِ يا دُنيا ..........أَمانِيَّ يَفنى العُمرُ مِن قَبلِ أَن تَفنى

مَتى تَنقَضي حاجاتُ مَن لَيسَ ..........واصِلاًإِلى حاجَةٍ حَتّى تَكونَ لَهُ أُخرى

لِكُلِّ امرِئٍ فيما قَضى اللَهُ خُطَّةٌ.......... مِنَ الأَمرِ فيها يَستَوي العَبدُ وَالمَولى

وَإِنَّ امرَأً يَسعى لِغَيرِ نِهايَةٍ ...........لَمُنغَمِسٌ في لُجَّةِ الفاقَةِ الكُبرى

من القائل ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*القائل  هو* 


*ابو العتاهية*

*إسماعيل بن القاسم بن سويد العيني، العنزي، أبو إسحاق*،

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أبنيّتـي لا تـحزنـي كل الأنام إلى ذهـــابْ

أبنيّتـي صبراً جـميلاً للجليل مـن الـمـصابْ*

*نوحي علـيّ بحسـرةٍ من خلفِ ستركِ والحجابْ*

*قولـي إذا ناديتنـي وعييتُ عـن ردِّ الجوابْ*

*زين الشباب أبو فراسٍ لم يمتَّعْ بالشبــــابْ*

من القائل ؟

----------


## إبتسامة حلوه

القائل أبو فراس الحمداني أو الهمداني

متخربطه

قال هذه الأبيات وهو يرثي نفسه

----------


## ابو طارق

نعم  ابو  فراس الحمداني 

صحيح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي إبتسامة حلوه*
*وشكرا على التأكيد ( أبي محمود )* 
*يعطيكم العافية*
*الجواب فراس الحمداني*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*قضيت في منزلي برهةً سَتِير العيوب فقيد الحسد 
فلما مضى العمر إلا الأقل وهمَّ لروحي فراق الجسد
*
*بُعثت شفيعًا إلى صالح وذاك من القوم رأي فسد
*
*فيسمع منِّي سجع الحمام وأسمع منه زئير الأسد*


*من القائل ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ابو العلاء المعري..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

صَـــــوْتُ صَـــفيرِ البُلــبُلِ هَـــيَّــجَ قَــلْـبَ الــثَّـمِــلِ
المــاءُ و الـــزَّهْــرُ مَعــــاً مــع زهــرِ لَحــظِ المُقَـلِ
وأنـــتَ يا سـَــــــيْدَدَلي و سـَــيْدَدي و مَوْلَلـــي‎
و كَــــمْ و كَــــمْ تَيَّمَـني غُـــزَيـِّـلُ الـعَــقَــنْـقَـــلِ 
من القائل ؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الأصمعي

----------


## ابو طارق

مقدمة احدى المعلقات من هو القائلهَلْ غَادَرَ الشُّعَـرَاءُ مِـنْ مُتَـرَدَّمِأَمْ هَلْ عَرَفْتَ الـدَّارَ بَعْـدَ تَوَهُّـمِأَعْيَـاكَ رَسْـمُ الـدَّارِ لَـمْ يَتَكَلَّـمِحَتَّـى تَكَلَّـمَ كَالأَصَـمِّ الأَعْـجَـمِوَلَقَدْ حَبَسْتُ بِهَـا طَوِيـلاً  نَاقَتِـيأَشْكُو إلـى سُفْـعٍ رَوَاكِـدِ  جثَّـمِيَـا دَارَ عَبْلَـةَ بِالجَـوَاءِ  تَكَلَّمِـيوَعِمِّي صَبَاحَاً دَارَ عَبْلَةَ  وَاسْلَمِـيدَارٌ لآنِسَـةٍ غَضِيْـضٍ طَرْفُـهَـاطَـوْعَ العِنـاقِ لذيـذةِ المُتَبَـسَّـمِ

----------


## sh0osh0o

*عنتره بن شداد 

**لعَمْرُكَ، ما الدّنيا بدارِ بَقَاءِ؛ كَفَاكَ بدارِ المَوْتِ دارَ فَنَاء
فلا تَعشَقِ الدّنْيا، أُخيَّ، فإنّما يُرَى عاشِقُ الدُّنيَا بجُهْدِ بَلاَءِ
حَلاَوَتُهَا ممزَوجَة ٌ بمرارة ٍ ورَاحتُهَا ممزوجَة ٌ بِعَناءِ
فَلا تَمشِ يَوْماً في ثِيابِ مَخيلَة ٍ فإنَّكَ من طينٍ خلقتَ ومَاءِ

من القائل؟؟
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح * 

*عنتره بن  شداد* 


*اما جواب السؤال هو* 

*ابو العتاهية*

----------


## ابو طارق

ينال الفتى من عيشه وهو جاهــــل
ويكدى الفتى في دهره وهو عالـــم
ولو كانت الأرزاق تجري على الحجى
هلكن إذًا من جهلن البهائـــــم
ولم تجتمع شرق وغرب لقاصـــــد
ولا المجد في كف امرئ والدراهـــم

من هو القائل

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أبو تمام حبيب بن أوس الطائي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يلوم على أن رحت للعلم طالباً ... أجمع من عند الرواة فنونه 
فأعرف أبكــــار الكلام وعونه ... وأحــــــفظ مما أستفيد عيونه 
ويزعم ان العلم لا يكسب الغنى ... ويحسن بالجهل الذميم ظنونه 
فيا لائمى دعنى أغالى بقيمتى ... فقيمة كل الناس ما يحسنونه* 


*من القائل ؟


*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أبوالقاسم احمد بن ابراهيم حفيد الأمام الحسين عليه السلام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*وطول مقام المرء بالحي مُخْلَـــق*
*لديباجتيه فاغترب تتجــــــدد*
*فإني رأيت الشمس زيدت محبــة*
*إلى الناس أن ليست عليهم بسرمد*


*من القائل ؟*

----------


## sh0osh0o

*ابو تمام الطائي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

كـن بـلـسماً إن صار دهرك أرقما................... وحـلاوة إن صـار غـيـرك عـلـقما 
إن الـحـيـاة حـبـتـك كـلَّ كـنـوزهـا................... لا تـبخلنَّ على الحياة ببعض ما .. 
أحـسـنْ وإن لـم تـجـزَ حـتى بالثنا................... أيَّ الجزاء الغيثُ يبغي إن همى ؟ 
مَــنْ ذا يــكـافـئُ زهـرةً فـواحـةً ؟................... أو مـن يـثـيـبُ الـبـلـبل المترنما ؟ 
يـاصـاحِ خُـذ عـلـم الـمـحبة عنهما................... إنـي وجـدتُ الـحـبَّ عـلـمـا قـيـمـا 
لـو لـم تَـفُـحْ هذي ، وهذا ما شدا،................... عـاشـتْ مـذمـمـةً وعـاش مـذمـمـا 
أيـقـظ شـعـورك بـالـمـحبة إن غفا................... لـولا الـشعور الناس كانوا كالدمى 
أحبب فيغدو الكوخ كونا نيرا................... وابغض فيمسي الكون سجنا مظلما 



من القائل ؟

----------


## خادمة المهدي

الجواب:
ايليا ابو ماضي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة 
تسلم الايادي عزيزتي خادمة المهدي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إن الأفاعي إن لانت ملامسها*
*عند التقلب في أنيابها العطب* 

*من القائل ؟*

----------


## مهتاب

ابو تمام

*عسى الكرب الذي أمسيت* 
*فيه* *يكون وراءه فرج قريب* 
*من القائل ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إن الأفاعي إن لانت ملامسها
عند التقلب في أنيابها العطب 

من القائل ؟*
*إجابة خاطئة ليس أبو تمام*
*الجواب الصحيح هو عنترة بن شداد*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*عسى الكرب الذي أمسيت 
فيه يكون وراءه فرج قريب* 
*من القائل ؟*
*هدبة بن الخشرم بن كرز بن أبي حية* الذي يكنى *أبا سليمان*

----------


## مهتاب

شكرا على التصحيح
اختنا عيون لاتنام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*العفو اخي مهتاب لاشكرا على واجب*


*-------------------------*


*أطَعتَ الوُشاة َ والمُشاة َ بِصُرمِها        
        فقد أنهَجَت حِبالُها للتّقَضُّبِ 
وقد وَعَدَتكَ موعِدا لو وَفَت به        
        كمَوعودِ عُرقُوبٍ أخاه بِيَثرِبِ 
وقالتْ : وإِن يُبخَلْ عليكَ ويُعتَللْ
        تَشَكَّ وإن يكشف غرانك تدربِ 
فقلتَ لها: فِيئِي فما تَستَفِزُّني        
        ذواتُ العُيونِ والبَنانِ المخضبِ 
ففاءت كما فاءت من الأدم مُغزِلٌ        
        بِبِيشَة َ تَرعى في أراكٍ وحُلَّبِ* 





*من القائل ؟*

----------


## مهتاب

علقمة بن عبدة

----------


## مهتاب

تذكـرت أحداجـاً بأعلى بسـيطة
 وقد رفعـوا في السير حتى تمنعـوا 
تصيّفت الأكناف أكنـاف بيشـة
 فكان لها روض الأشاقيص مرتع

من القائل؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة*
*وجواب سؤالك هو*
* طفيل الغنوي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*وكانت الإبرة فيما مضى* 
*صائنة وجهي وأشعاري* 
*فأصبح الرزق بها ضيقا*
*كأنه من ثقبها جـاري*








*من القائل ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* أبو الحسن السري بن أحمد بن السري*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة اختي شذى الزهراء يعطيج الف عافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

طوالِعُ مِنْ نَجْدِ الرَّحوبِ كأنّما        
        رَمى الآلُ بالأظعانِ نَخْلاً حَوامِلا 
ظعائنُ لَيْلى والفُؤادُ مُكَلَّفٌ        
        بليلى وما تعطي أخا الود طائلا 
أبتْ أن تردّ النفسَ في مستقرها        
        وما وصلت حبل امرئ كان واصِلا 
فسَلِّ لُباناتِ الصّبى بجُلالَة ٍ        
        جُماليّة ٍ تطوي علَيْها المجاهِلا 




من القائل ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الاخطل الصغير..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*لقدْ أبتِ الأيامُ إلا تقلُباً        
        لتَرْفَعَ ذا عاماً، وَتَخفِضَ ذا عَامَا 
ونحنُ معَ الأيامِ حيثُ تقلبتْ        
        فترفَعُ أقواماً وتخفضُ أقوامَا* 

*من القائل؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي*
*وإجابة سؤالك هو ابو العتاهية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*قد أتاني من صديقٍ كلامٌ        
        كلآلٍ زانهنَّ نِظامُ 
فسرى في القلبِ مني سرورٌ        
        مطربٌ يعجز عنه المُدامُ 
مثلَ ما يرتاحُ شيخُ بناتٍ        
        حوله من جمعهن زِحامُ 
فدعا الله طويلاً يُرجّى        
        خَلَفاً من نَسله لا يذامُ 
فأتاه بعد يأسٍ بشيرٌ        
        قال يا بشراي هذا غلامُ 
*


*من القائل ؟*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

الغالية عيون لاتنام
نحن بأنتظار معرفة قائل هذه الابيات 
تحياتي لك واحترامي
دمتي بود...

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أهلا عزيزتي لؤلؤة نجفية*
*إليك الجواب*
*قائل هذه الابيات أبو الفضل الميكالي من العصر العباسي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*  إلى غادة ٍ داؤها معضل 
وذي في نفاستِهَا تَنطوي        
        وذي في نفائسها تَرفُل 
تَقسَّمَ بينهما قلبُه        
        وخانته عيناه والأرجل 
فيا نكدَ الحرِّ، هل تنقضي؟        
        ويا فرح الحرِّ، هل تَكْمُل؟ 
ويا صبر سامي، بلغتَ المدى        
        ويا قلبه السهلَ، كم تحمل؟ 
*



*من القائل ؟*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

هذه الابيات من القصيدة المشهورة (أحيث تلوح المنى تأفل)
للشاعر احمد شوقي

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

صلـت على جسم الحسين سيوفهم .... فغدا لساجدة الظبا محــرابا
يدعوهم الست انا ابـن بنت نبيكم .... وملاذكم ان صرف دهر نابا
هل جئت في دين النبي ببــدعة .... ام كنـت في احكامه مرتابا 
مـــــــن القائل؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب هو*
*الشاعر: السيد رضا الهندي
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يالطفيت بشفتك .. أحلى ابتسامة
علمتنا وقـفتك .. معنى الكرامة

لعيونك سلام .. سلام .. والمنحر
ما ظل للكلام .. كلام .. يتصور
*



*من القائل ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الجواب هو الشاعر عبدالله القرمزي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أرَى النَّاسَ يَبكونَ مَوتَاهمُ        
        وما الحيُّ أبقَى منَ الميتينا 
أليسَ مصيرهمُ للفنا        
        وإنْ عَمَّرَ القَومُ أيضَاً سِنينَا 
يساقونَ سوقاً إلى يومهِم        
        فهمْ السياقِ ومَا يشعُرونا 
فإنْ كنتِ تبكينَ منْ قدْ مضَى        
        فَبكّي لِنفسِكِ فِي الهَالِكينَـا 
فإنَّ السبيلَ لكمْ واحدٌ        
        سيتبِعُ الآخرُ الأوَّلينا






من القائل ؟

----------


## Sweet Magic

*القائل **** * 
*عبد الله بن المبارك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إحابة صحيحة عزيزتي سويت تسلم الايادي ولاعدمنا طلاتك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إن تكذبى ...
عيناكِ لا ... لا تكذبانْ
لم تخفيا فى الحب ما قلبى وقلبكِ يخفيانْ
ما زال لى فى كونك المسحور ياعمرى مكانْ
مازال لى ...
حلم على خديكِ يزهر
تكتسى السموات عطراً
ثم تمطرنى حنانْ
ما زال فى كفيكِ لى 
– إن ضاقت الأيام بى –
مرسىً يهدهد قاربى
يحنو على قلبى ويمنحنى الأمانْ*






*من القائل ؟**


*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الشاعر محمد عيسى

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي شذى الزهراء تسلم الايادي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

كَانَ ذَكِيّاً..
مَوْلُوداً فِي وَادِي عَـبْـقَـْر
يَرْسُمُ وَ يُخَطِّطُ وَ يُفَكِّرْ
وَ يُحَقِّقُ أَصْعَبَ أُمْنِيَّهْ

نَسِيَ بِأَنَّ المَكْرَ وَسِيلَهْ
بَلْ فِي هَذَا العَصْرِ فَضِيلَهْ
مِنْ أَخْلاَقِ الإِنْسَانِيَّهْ

كَانَ شُجَاعاً..
ظَنَّ الإِقْدَامَ سَيَكْفِيهِ
ظَنَّ الأَقْلاَمَ سَتُعْفِيهِ
خَدَعَتْهُ الثِّقَةُ العَرَبِيَّهْ

دَخَلَ الحَرْبَ وَ تَرَكَ حُسَامَهْ
وَ اسْتَبَقَ مِنَ النَّصْرِ وِسَامَهْ
فَتَدَاعَى فِي الأَرْضِ بَقِيَّهْ 


من القائل ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

يمكن مصطفى العقاد..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة خاطئة هذه القصيدة مهداه إلى مصطفى العقاد
ولكن قائلها هو
أحمد حماد



على العموم مشكورة عزيزتي على المحاولة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

آهٍ . . يا أَجْمَلَ طَيْفٍ
فوْقَ مُتُونِ الغَيْمِ تَدَلَّي
عُنْقُوداً منْ وَشْوَشَةِ النَسَماتِ
يتأَرْجَحُ فيهِ صَفاءُ الصَّفْوِ . .
وتَعْبَقُ مِنْهُ تقاسيمُ ? صَباً ، ، وبَياتي ?
خَلَّيني في زُرْقَةِ عينيكِ بريقاً
ودعيني أسْبَحُ بِنُهَيْرِ الرَوْحِ الطالِلِ مِنْكِ . .
وأُغْرِقُ في صُبْحِكِ ليلاتي
فأنا لا أرْفُضُ أنْ أُصْبِحَ مُرْتَهناً فيكِ . .
ولا أنْ يُصْبِحَ عُمْري ، رَسْمَ الأحْمَرِ في فيكِ . .
ولكني من دونِكِ . .
أرفُضُ أن أسْكُنَ ذاتي 



من القائل ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

عمر البغدادي..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة غاليتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جَسَّ الطبيبُ خافقي
وقالَ لي: هَلْ ها هُنا الأَلمْ؟
قلتُ له: نَعَمْ
فَشَقَّ بالمِشرَطِ جيبَ مِعْطفي
وأخْرجَ القَلَمْ!
هَزَّ الطبيبُ رأسَهُ.. وَمالَ وابتَسَمْ
وَقالَ لي: ليسَ سِوى قَلَمْ
فَقلتُ: لا يا سيّدي
هذا يَدٌ.. وَفمْ
رَصاصةٌ.. وَدَمْ
وَتُهمَةٌ سافِرَةٌ.. تَمشي بلا قَدَمْ



من القائل ؟

----------


## Sweet Magic

*الشاعر احمد مطر*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي سويت ماجيك تسلم يمينك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

على مقلتيك ارتشف النجوم        
        وعانقت آمالي الآيبة 
وسابقت حتى جناح الخيال        
        بروحي إلى روحك الواثبة 
أطلت فكانت سناً ذائباً        
        بعينيك في بسمة ذائبة 
من القائل ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بدر شاكر السياب..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي الله يقويك

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إلام نجوب سحيق البلاد ؟ 

يعيث السراب بنا 

تناولنا وهدة لوهاد 

ويخدعنا المنحنى 

*** 

وفيم أتينا ؟ يسائلنا البحر : ماذا نريد ؟ 

وتلحقنا عربات الرياح وتبقى تعيد 

تعيد السؤال 

ولا ردّ إلا خطوط الملال 

على صمت أوجهنا في الليالي الطوال 

نفرّ وتدركنا من جديد 

*** 

ويسألنا الأفق أين نسافر ؟ أين نسير ؟ 

ومن أيّ شيء هربنا ؟ وفيم ؟ لأي مصير ؟ 

وفي صمتنا 

قلوب تدقّ , ووقع المنى 

على يأسنا فرح لا يطاق فهيّا بنا 

لنبحث عن جرح حزن صغير* 


 

من القائل ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

نازك الملائكه..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي شذى الزهراء تسلم الايادي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

قالتلي: لا تلفي المسا
ديرتنا... كلّها موسوسه
بملفاك.. لزيارة هلي
والتُّهمه.. بيَّ ملبّسه
جيراننا.. تألّف قصص
وعيال عمِّي.. بهلوسه
أدخل على.. الله وعليك
الليله لا تلفي.. عسى
نرتاح.. من كثر الهرج
وعلوم.. خلقتلي أسى
هذا ابن عمّي.. من الصبح
يترصّدك.. قلت: يخسى
مالي على.. الفرقه صبر
بعدك.. أمر من الصبر
بس اسمعيني.. وافهمي
لا تعتبي وتتألمي
والله لزورك.. كل مسا
لو غرّقوني... بالبحر
لو شعّلوني... بالجمر
لو جندلوني... عالصخر
انتظريني... كل ما عتّمت 
هالدِّنيا... والضو انعدم
أغزي مثل... ذيب بثلج
لافي على... سربة غنم
ما هي خسارة.. لو مُتِت
كل العمر... بعدك عدم
ما همّني... ركوب الخطر
لعيون..
خلقت للخطر
لعيونك
يهون التعب
وتهون آلام السفر 


من القائل ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الشاعرعمر الفرا..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي شذى تسلم الايادي والله ويقويك ياااارب

----------


## عيون لاتنام

لا البراء زار ولا خيالك عادا        
        ما أكذب الآمال والميعادا 
عجباً لحبك يا بخيلة كيف يخلق        
        من جوانح عابد حُسادا 
إني لأهتف حين أفترش المدى        
        وأرى الجحيم لجانبي مِهادا 
آها على الرأس الجميل سلا وأغفى        
        مطمئنا لا يحس سهادا 
فرشت له الأحلام واحتفل الهدوء        
        يد ومد له الجمال وسادا 
يا حبها ما أنت ما هذا الذي        
        جمع الغريب وألَّف الاضدادا  

من القائل ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الشاعر ابراهيم نـاجي..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي شذى يعطيك الف عااااافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ألا إنّ حُبّاً مِنْ سُكَيْنَةَ لمْ يَزلْ        
        لَهُ سَقَمٌ تحتَ الشَّرَاسيفِ جانِحُ 
يَكادُ إذا ما لاحَ أوْ ذُكِرَتْ لَهُ،        
        تَقَضْقَضُ مِنهُ في حَشاهُ الجَوَانحُ 






من القائل ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_الجواب هو_ 
_الفرزدق_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_إجلسي خمس دقائق
لا يريد الشعر كي يسقط كالدرويش
في الغيبوبة الكبرى
سوى خمس دقائق..
لا يريد الشعر كي يثقب لحم الورق العاري
سوى خمس دقائق..
فاعشقيني لدقائق..
واختفي عن ناظري بعد دقائق
لست أحتاج إلى أكثر من علبة كبريتٍ
لإشعال ملايين الحرائق
إن أقوى قصص الحبّ التي أعرفها
لم تدم أكثر من خمس دقائق..._ 




_من القائل ؟


_

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

القائل :  نزار قباني

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي لؤلؤة الحجاز الله يقويك_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_آهٍ من غربَة ٍ وفقد حبيبٍ        
        أَوْرَثَا مُهْجَتِي عَذاباً مَكِيثَا 
لا تسلنى عمَّا أقاسى ، فإنِّى        
        بينَ قومٍ لا يفقهونَ حديثا_ 



_من القائل ؟_

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

القائل محمود سامي البارودي

----------


## ابو طارق

لا اشرب الراح ولو ضمنت
ذهاب لوعاتي واحزاني


مخففا ميزان حلمي بها
كأنني ما خف ميزاني



من القائل

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي لؤلؤة الحجاز يعطيك العافية_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_وحواب سؤالك ابي محمود_
_القائل هو أبو العلاء المعري_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_كيف استطعت يا اسيدتي ؟
أن تدخلي بين يدي .. والورقه 
وتسكني في الحبر والأقلام
كيف استطعت يا سيدتي ؟
أن تحذفي عبارة ..
وتكملي عبارة ..
وتخرجي من داخل الكلام
هل يعرف القراء يا سيدتي ؟
أنك كنت دائماً ..
توقعين عني كتب الغرام .._  


_من القائل ؟__

_

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

القائل - نزار قباني

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## ابو طارق

أَلِلعُمرِ  في  الدُنيا  تُجِدُّ  iiوَتَعمُرُ
وَأَنتَ   غَداً  فيها  تَموتُ  وَتُقبَرُ
تُلَقِّحُ    آمالاً    وَتَرجو   iiنَتاجَها
وَعُمرُكَ  مِمّا  قَد  تُرَجّيهِ iiأَقصَرُ
وَهَذا صَباحُ اليَومِ يَنعاكَ iiضَوؤُهُ
وَلَيلَتُهُ   تَنعاكَ  إِن  كُنتَ  iiتَشعُرُ
تَحومُ  عَلى  إِدراكِ ما قَد iiكُفيتَهُ
وَتُقبِلُ    بِالآمالِ    فيهِ    iiوَتُدبِرُ
وَرِزقُكَ   لا  يَعدوكَ  إِمّا  iiمُعَجَّلٌ
عَلى   حالَةٍ  يَوماً  وَإِمّا  مُؤَخَّرُ
وَلا حَولُ مَحتالٍ وَلا وَجهُ مَذهَبٍ
وَلا   قَدَرٌ   يُزجيهِ   إِلّا   المُقَدِّرُ


من القائل

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

حبيب بن أوس بن الحارث الطائي وكنيته أبو تمام

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب   سليم  وصح  100%* 

*تشكري  ابنتي* 

*لؤلؤة حجازية* 

*من  القائل* 

*لا تأسفنّ على غدر الزمان لطالما رقصت على جثث الأسـود كلابُ
لا تحسبنّ برقصـها تعلـو على أسيادها فالاسدُ أسدٌ والكلابُ كلابُ
تبقى الأسود مخيفةً في أسـرها حتى وإن نبحتْ عليها كـــلابُ*

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

*                 القائل* زين العابدين بن *علي* بن الحسين بن علي بن ابي طالب

----------


## ابو طارق

*للاسف  لا* 


*هو  شاعر  كبير *

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ننتظر الجواب منك ابي محمود
لك مني أجمل تحية
نحن بإنتظار الجواب

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_جاري الأنتظار أبي محمود بما إنك موجود_

----------


## ابو طارق

*ساتفرغ لعدة مسابقات بعد العودة لبيروت* 

*ان شاء الله  في يوم الخميس هذا الاسبوع* 

*8\5\2008*

*انا الان في مكة المكرمة  وليس على جهازي* 

*ولا يوجد عندي مكتبة  ولا   اقراص * 


*محمود سعد*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_ننتظر رجوعك أبي محمود وترجع بالسلامة إن شاء الله_ 
_الله يتقبل منكم صالح الأعمال_ 
_دمت بخير_

----------


## ابو طارق

نعم الجواب صحيح 


ابو العلاء المعري

----------


## عيون لاتنام

بلغوها إذا أتيتم حماها        
        أنني مت في الغرام فداها
واذكروني لها بكل جميل        
        فعساها تبكي علي عساها
واصحبوها لتربتي ، فعظامي        
        تشتهي أن تدوسها قدماها


من القائل ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الاخطل الصغير*

----------


## ابو طارق

من القائل من الأئمة عليهم السلام

 بلغني أن الموالي إذا ركبت اخرجوك من الباب الصغير، وإنما ذلك من بخل بهم، لئلا ينال منك أحد خيرا، فأسألك بحقي عليك لا يكن مدخلك ومخرجك إلا من الباب الكبير، وإذا ركبت فليكن معك ذهب وفضة.. لا يسألك أحد إلا أعطيته، ومن سألك من عمومتك.. فلا تعطيه أقل من خمسين دينارا والكثير إليك، ومن سألك من عماتك فلا تعطها أقل من خمسة وعشرين دينارا والكثير إليك، وإني إنما أريد أن يرفعك الله، ولا تخش من ذي العرش اقتارا

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الامام علي بن موسى الرضا الى ابنه محمد الجواد عليهم السلام ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*من القائل..*

*ما دخل قلب امرئ شيء من الكبر إلاّ نقص من عقله .*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الامام الباقر  عليه السلام*  


*إِذَا قَدَرْتَ عَلَى عَدُوِّكَ فَاجْعَلِ الْعَفْوَ عَنْهُ شُكْراً لِلْقُدْرَةِ عَلَيْهِ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أمير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من القائل* 
*لا تسخطوا الله برضى أحد من خلقه, ولا تتقربوا إلى الناس بتباعد من الله*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بحثت كثيرا و لم اعرف الاجابه*
*بس كتوقع اقول*
* الامام السجاد عليه السلام* 
*انتظر التصحيح*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_بلغوها إذا أتيتم حماها        
        أنني مت في الغرام فداها
واذكروني لها بكل جميل        
        فعساها تبكي علي عساها
واصحبوها لتربتي ، فعظامي        
        تشتهي أن تدوسها قدماها
_



_أختي شذى إجابة خاطئة الشاعر ليس الأخطل الصغير_
_وإنما هو بشارة الخوري_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*بالنسبة لجواب سؤال ابي محمود* 
*هو*
*الإمام جعفر الصادق عليه السلام*
* ننتظر التصحيح*

----------


## ابو طارق

*تعليق وارجوا  المسامحة للتصحيح* 

*الاخطل  الصغير  هو نفسه  بشارة الخوري* 


*الجواب لسؤالي   صحيح  100000000%* 

*هو الامام  جعفر الصادق  عليه السلام* 


*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من القائل* 

*لاينقص العسر بسطاً من اكفّهم سيّان ذلك إن اثروا وان عدموا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ممكن الامام الحسين عليه السلام*

----------


## ابو طارق

*عفوا ابنتي ليس من المعصومين عليهم السلام*  

*بل هو شاعر*  
لا يُنـقِـصُ العُـسـرُ بَسـطـاً مـــن أكُـفّـهِـمُ؛x سِـيّــانِ ذلــــك: إن أثَــــرَوْا وَإنْ عَــدِمُــوا
يُـسـتـدْفَـعُ الــشــرُّ وَالـبَـلْــوَى بـحُـبّـهِــمُ، xوَيُـسْــتَــرَبّ بِـــــهِ الإحْــسَـــانُ وَالـنِّــعَــمُ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الفرزدق في مدح الامام علي بن الحسين السجاد ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح* 

*انتظر  منك اسئلة* 


*ابو طارق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*من القائل /*
*ولـو اسـتـقـى نهرالمجرة لارتقى وطـويـل ذابـلـه إلـيها سلم
حـامـي الـضـعينة اين منه ربيعة أم أيـن مـن عـلـيـا أبـيه مكدم
فـي كـفـه الـيسـرى السقاء يقله وبـكـفـه الـيـمنى الحسام المخذم 
**
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب* 
*جعفر الحلي قصيدة عصماء في رثاء العباس عليه السلام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أنست رزيتكم رزايانا التي       * *سلفت وهونت الرزايا الآتية* 



*من القائل ؟*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

هو العلامة الشيخ عبدالحسين الأعسم 

ولهذه القصيدة قصة مؤثرة

----------


## ابو طارق

*من القائل* 

* (( القلم بريد القلب : يخبر بالخبر ، وينظر بلا نظر ))
**
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عبدالله ابن المقفع*
**

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*جمعوا الجميل إلى الجمال وإنما * ضموا إلى المرأى الممدح مخبرا
سائل بهم بذرا واحدا والتي * ردت جبين بني الضلال معفرا
لله در فوارس في خيبر * حملوا عن الاسلام يوما منكرا
**
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الشريف  المرتضى (رض)* 



*إذا ما خلوت الدهر يوما فلاتقل**
خلوت ولكن قل علي رقيب

فلا تحسبن الله يغفل مامضى

ولا أن ما يخفى عليه يغيب

لهونا لعمر الله حتى تتابعت

ذنوب على آثارهن ذنوب
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*احمد بن حنبل*
*انتظر التصحيح*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *الشريف المرتضى (رض)* 
> 
> 
> 
> *إذا ما خلوت الدهر يوما فلاتقل* 
> *خلوت ولكن قل علي رقيب* 
> *فلا تحسبن الله يغفل مامضى* 
> *ولا أن ما يخفى عليه يغيب* 
> *لهونا لعمر الله حتى تتابعت* 
> *ذنوب على آثارهن ذنوب*



 

 
أبو العتاهية   :bigsmile:

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جوابي هو أبو نواس وننتظر التصحيح*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب الصحيح  لابنتي* 


*عيون لاتنام* 

*شكرا ابنتي* 

*وتستاهلي  تقييم* 

*انشاء الله حظكم احسن ابنائي* 

*شذى الزهراء* 

*ابتسام السهم* 


*محمود سعد*

----------


## ابو طارق

*إن الذي سمك السماء بنى لنا **** بيتًا دعائمه أعز وأطول

أحلامنا تزن الجبال رزانة **** وتخالنا جنًا إذا ما نجهل 

*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_الجواب_ 
_الفرزدق_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_أحن إلى لقائك كل يومٍ_
_.............__ وأسأل عن إيابك كل وقتِ_
_وأذكر ما مضى، فيفيض صبري_
_............. وتنفر عبرتي، ويبوح صمتي_




*من القائل ؟*

----------


## الدمعة الساكبة

الشريف المرتضى

----------


## الدمعة الساكبة

نهاري نهار الناس , حتى اذا بدا ***لي الليل هزتني اليك المضاجع 

أقضي نهاري بالحديث , وبالمنى***ويجمعني الهم بالليل جامع 

لقد ثبتت في القلب منك محبة ***كما ثبتت في الراحتين الاصابع

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب*
*هذه رائعه من روائع قيس بن الملوح*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*فيم الغدو غداً وأين رواحي        
        ويح الصباح ! لقد مضى بصباحي 
عصفت علينا غير راحمة لنا        
        ياصفوة الأحباب , أي رياحِ 
عبثت بمعبود العيون وصيرّت        
        كالورس لوناً توأم التفاح 
ذهبوا به كالورد جافاه الندى        
        ومضوا به شبحاً من الأشباح 
يا هاتفاً باسمي فديت منادياً        
        رد النداء عليه حر نواحي 
يا آسي الآسي لممت جراحتي        
        وأسلت يوم نواك أي جراحِ 
طأطأت للبين المشتت هامتي        
        وخفضت للقدر المغير جناحي 
أي الليالي العاتيات سهرتها        
        في أي آلالام وأيّ كفاح 
هدم الضنى العادي قوي شكيمتي        
        وثني معاندتي ورد جماحي* 

 
*من القائل ؟**


*

----------


## ابو طارق

من هو  القائل

ضربت بها التيه ضرب القمار إمــا لهـذا وإمــا لـذا 
إذا فزعت قدمتـها الجيــاد وبيض السيوف وسمر القنا 
فلمـا انحنـا ركزنـا الرماح فـوق مكــارمننا والعمل 
وبتنــا نقبـــل أسيافنــا ونمسحها من دماء العــدى 
لتـــعلم مصر ومن بالعراق ومن بالعواصم أني الفتــى

----------


## Sweet Magic

من هو القائل 
ضربت بها التيه ضرب القمار إمــا لهـذا وإمــا لـذا 
إذا فزعت قدمتـها الجيــاد وبيض السيوف وسمر القنا 
فلمـا انحنـا ركزنـا الرماح فـوق مكــارمننا والعمل 
وبتنــا نقبـــل أسيافنــا ونمسحها من دماء العــدى 
لتـــعلم مصر ومن بالعراق ومن بالعواصم أني الفتــى

7
7
7
7


ابو الطيب المتنبي  

 شاعر حكيم، وأحد مفاخر الأدب العربي، له الأمثال السائرة والحكم البالغة المعاني المبتكرة. في شعره اعتزاز بالعروبة، وتشاؤم وافتخار بنفسه. و تدور معظم قصائده حول مدح الملوك. ترك تراثاً عظيماً من الشعر، يضم 326 قصيدة، تمثل عنواناً لسيرة حياته، صور فيها الحياة في القرن الرابع الهجري أوضح تصوير. قال الشعر صبياً. فنظم أول اشعاره و عمره 9 سنوات . اشتهر بحدة الذكاء واجتهاده وظهرت موهبته الشعرية باكراً.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سؤالي ماحد جواب عليه ليش ؟*

----------


## الدمعة الساكبة

عيون لا تنــام
الجواب هوو :::
ابراهيم  ناجي

----------


## الدمعة الساكبة

النفسُ تبكي على الدنيا وقد علمت 
                   أن السعادة فيها ترك ما فيــها 
لا دارٌ للمرءِ بعد الموت يسكُنها 
                   إلا التي كانَ قبـل الموتِ بانيـها 
فإن بناها بخير طاب مسكنُه 
                   وإن بناها بشر خـــــــاب بانيـــها 
أموالنا لذوي الميراث نجمعُها 
                   ودورنا لخراب الدهـــر نبنـيــها 
أين الملوك التي كانت مسلطنةً 
                   حتى سقاها بكأس الموت ساقيــــها 
فكم مدائنٍ في الآفاق قد بنيت 
                   أمست خرابا وأفنى الموتُ أهليـــها 
لا تركِنَنَّ إلى الدنيا وما فيها 
                   فالموت لا شـــك يُفنينا ويُفنيــها 
لكل نفس وان كانت على وجلٍ 
                   من المَنِيَّةِ آمــــــالٌ تقويـــــــها 
المرء يبسطها والدهر يقبضُها 
                   والنفس تنشرها والموت يطويـــــها 
إنما المكارم أخلاقٌ مطهرةٌ 
                   الدين أولها والعقـــــــل ثانيـــها 
والعلم ثالثها والحلم رابعها 
                   والجود خامسها والفضل سادســــها 
والبر سابعها والشكر ثامنها 
                   والصبر تاسعها واللين باقيـــــها 
والنفس تعلم أنى لا أصادقها 
                   ولست ارشدُ إلا حين اعصيـــــــــــها

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابنتي  عيون لاتنام* 

*اعتقد ان الغلط مني انا * 

*كان يجب ان اجاوب انا قبل وضع سؤالي* 

*انا اعتذر *

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> النفسُ تبكي على الدنيا وقد علمت 
> أن السعادة فيها ترك ما فيــها 
> لا دارٌ للمرءِ بعد الموت يسكُنها 
> إلا التي كانَ قبـل الموتِ بانيـها 
> فإن بناها بخير طاب مسكنُه 
> وإن بناها بشر خـــــــاب بانيـــها 
> أموالنا لذوي الميراث نجمعُها 
> ودورنا لخراب الدهـــر نبنـيــها 
> أين الملوك التي كانت مسلطنةً 
> ...




*هو الامام علي عليه السلام..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابيات من قصيدة لشاعر من هو* 


*لأرْتَحِلَنْ بالفَجْرِ ثمّ لأدأبَنْ*
*إلى اللَّيْلِ إلاّ أنْ يُعْرّجَني طِفْلُ*
*إلى مَعشَرٍ لم يُورِثِ اللّؤمَ جَدُّهُمْ*
*أصاغرهُم، وكلُّ فحلٍ لهُ نجلُ*

*إذا فَزِعُوا طاروا، إلى مُستغيثِهم،*
*طِوالَ الرماحِ، لا قصارٌ ولاعُزلُ*
*بِخَيْلٍ، عليها جِنَّة ٌ، عَبْقرِيَّة ٌ*
*جَديرونَ يَوْماً أن يَنالُوا فيَستَعلُوا*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*هــو*

*زُهَير بن أبي سُلمَى*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يعطيكم الف عافية ولابأس أبي محمود لم يحدث شيء  من منا لايسهو* 

*سؤالي هو*

*أين أمضي يا ربّ أم كيف أنجو        
        من قيود الفناء والأيّام ؟ 
ضاق بي العالم الفسيح فيا للـ        
        ـهول أين المفرّ من آلامي ؟ 
ويبيع الحياة بالمتع الحمـ        
        ـقاء والإثم والأذى والغرور 
ويرى اللهو في الحياة أمانيـ        
        ـه ويدعو الخيال والشعر حمقا 
ولأعش في ظلال وحدتي الخر        
        ساء أبكي ولا مصيخ إلّيا 
لا فؤاد ابثه المي المرّ        
        ولا خافق يحن علّيا* 


* 


**من القائل ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نازك صادق الملائكة* 

*(**بغداد**23 آب - أغسطس**1922**-* *القاهرة**20 حزيران - يونيو**2007**)* *شاعرة** من* *العراق**، ولدت في* *بغداد** في بيئة ثقافية وتخرجت من دار المعلمين العالية عام* *1944**. دخلت معهد الفنون الجميلة وتخرجت من قسم الموسيقى عام 1949، وفي عام 1959 حصلت على شهادة* *ماجستير** في الأدب المقارن من* *جامعة وسكنسن** في* *أمريكا** وعينت أستاذة في* *جامعة بغداد**وجامعة البصرة** ثم* *جامعة الكويت**. عاشت في القاهرة منذ* *1990** في عزلة إختيارية و توفيت بها في* *20 يونيو**2007** عن عمر يناهز 85 عاما[1] بسبب إصابتها بهبوط حاد في الدورة الدموية و دفنت في مقبرة خاصة للعائلة غرب* *القاهرة**[2]**.*
*يعتقد الكثيرون أن نازك الملائكة هي أول من كتبت الشعر الحر في عام 1947 ويعتبر البعض قصيدتها المسماه الكوليرا من أوائل الشعر الحر في الأدب العربي، ولكن في الطبعة الخامسة من كتابها قضايا الشعر المعاصر تراجعت نازك الملائكة عن كون* *العراق** هو مصدر الشعر الحر، وأقرت بأن قصيدتها الكوليرا (1947) لم تكن الشعر الحر الأول بل هنالك من سبقها بذلك منذ عام 1932. وقد بدات الملائكة في كتابة الشعر الحر في فترة زمينة مقاربة جدا للشاعر* *بدر شاكر السياب**.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*البَابُ مَا قَرَعَتْهُ غَيْرُ الرِّيحِ في اللَّيْلِ العَمِيقْ**البَابُ مَا قَرَعَتْهُ كَفُّكِ .**أَيْنَ كَفُّكِ وَالطَّرِيقْ**نَاءٍ ؟ بِحَارٌ  بَيْنَنَا ، مُدُنٌ ، صَحَارَى مِنْ ظَلاَمْ**الرِّيحُ تَحْمِلُ لِي صَدَى القُبْلاَتِ مِنْهَا كَالْحَرِيقْ**مِنْ نَخْلَةٍ يَعْدُو إِلَى أُخْرَى وَيَزْهُو في الغَمَامْ**          * * * ***البَابُ مَا قَرَعَتْهُ غَيْرُ الرِّيحْ ...**آهِ لَعَلَّ رُوحَاً في الرِّيَاحْ**هَامَتْ تَمُرُّ عَلَى الْمَرَافِيءِ أَوْ مَحَطَّاتِ القِطَارْ**لِتُسَائِلَ الغُرَبَاءَ عَنِّي ، عَن غَرِيبٍ أَمْسِ رَاحْ**يَمْشِي عَلَى قَدَمَيْنِ ، وَهْوَ اليَوْمَ يَزْحَفُ في انْكِسَارْ .**هِيَ رُوحُ أُمِّي هَزَّهَا الحُبُّ العَمِيقْ ،**حُبُّ الأُمُومَةِ فَهْيَ تَبْكِي :**" آهِ يَا وَلَدِي البَعِيدَ عَنِ الدِّيَارْ !**وَيْلاَهُ ! كَيْفَ تَعُودُ وَحْدَكَ لاَ دَلِيلَ وَلاَ رَفِيقْ "*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بدر شاكر السياب*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*جنوبي الهوى قلبي-وما أحلاه أن يغدو هوى قلبي جنوبيا-* 
*هنا حطت رحاؤلنا..
تعال اخلع..وقد أرجوك أن تركع, تعال اخلع نعالك..إننا نمشي على أرضٍ مقدسة فلو أستطيع أعبرها على رمشي..‏
هنا سُلبوا, هنا صلبوا, هنا رقدوا, هنا سجدوا, هنا قُصفوا
هنا وقفوا,هنا رغبوا, هنا ركبوا براق الله وانسكبوا 
بشلال من الشهداء‏ قبل رحيلهم كتبوا كتابات بلا عنوان.. 
ستقرأ في مدارسنا..رجال الله يوم الفتح في لبنان‏.. 

لأن الشعب كان هناك يرفض فكرة الإذعان..‏ 
لأن جراحهم نزفت ونخوة عزهم عزفت نشيد المجد للأوطان..‏ 
لأن الأرض مطلبهم ونور الحق مركبهم
تجرد من بقيتهم رجال آمنوا..قرؤوا (إذا جاء) 
رجال عاهدوا صدقوا..وقد شاؤوا كما شاءَ
صفاء النفس وحدهم..فجلّ حديثهم صمت, وبعض الصمت إيماء َ..‏
إذا هبوا كإعصار فلا يبقي ولايذرُ..‏ 
لهم في الموت فلسفة, فلا يخشونه أبدا, بذا أُمروا..
لأجل بلادهم رفعوا لواء النصر..فانتصروا..‏ 
جنوبيون يعرفهم تراب الأرض, ملح الأرض, عطر منابع الريحان..‏ 
جنوبيون يعرفهم سناء البرق, غيث المزَن, سحر شقائق النعمان..
‏ نجوم الليل تعرفهم وشمس الصبح تعرفهم..وبوح الماء للغدران‏*

*اهدااء لكم يا اهل لبنان والى العم الغالي ابو طارق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب*
*قصيدة الشاعر السوري الكبيرعمر الفرا لحزب الله*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*  سيّدي  أَسْعِفْ   فَمِي   لِيَقُــولا * 
                            في عيدِ  مولدِكَ  الجميلِ جميلا 
أَسْعِفْ  فَمِي يُطْلِعْكَ  حُـرّاً  ناطِفَـاً 
                            عَسَلاً، وليسَ مُدَاهِنَاً  مَعْسُولا 
يا  أيّـها  المَلِـكُ   الأَجَلُّ   مكانـةً  
                            بين  الملوكِ ،  ويا  أَعَزُّ   قَبِيلا 
يا  ابنَ  الهواشِمِ  من قُرَيشٍ  أَسْلَفُـوا  
                          جِيلاً  بِمَدْرَجَةِ  الفَخَارِ ، فَجِيلا 
نَسَلُوكَ  فَحْلاً  عَنْ  فُحُـولٍ  قَدَّمـوا       
                            أَبَدَاً   شَهِيدَ   كَرَامَةٍ   وقَتِيلا 
للهِ    دَرُّكَ    من    مَهِيـبٍ    وَادِعٍ  
                            نَسْرٍ  يُطَارِحُهُ  الحَمَامُ   هَدِيلا 
يُدْنِي  البعيدَ   إلى  القريبِ  سَمَاحَـةً 
                            ويُؤلِّفُ    الميئوسَ    والمأمُولا 
يا  مُلْهَمَاً   جَابَ   الحيـاةَ  مُسَائِـلاً  
                           عَنْها ، وعَمَّا  أَلْهَمَتْ  مَسْؤُولا 
يُهْدِيهِ    ضَوْءُ   العبقـريِّ  كأنَّــهُ   
                            يَسْتَلُّ منها  سِرَّهَا   المجهـولا 
يَرْقَى  الجبالَ  مَصَاعِبَاً  تَرْقَـى   بـهِ    
                            ويَعَافُ   للمُتَحَدِّرينَ   سُهولا 
ويُقَلِّبُ   الدُّنيا   الغَـرُورَ  فلا   يَرَى   
                           فيها الذي يُجْدِي الغُرُورَ فَتِيلا 
يا  مُبْرِئَ   العِلَلَ   الجِسَـامَ   بطِبّـهِ    
                           تَأْبَى المروءةُ  أنْ  تَكُونَ  عَلِيلا 
أنا  في  صَمِيمِ  الضَّارِعيـنَ  لربِّـهِمْ     
                            ألاّ  يُرِيكَ   كَرِيهةً  ، وجَفِيلا 
والضَّارِعَاتُ   مَعِي  ،  مَصَائِرُ   أُمَّـةٍ  
                            ألاّ  يَعُودَ   بها  العَزِيزُ   ذَلِيلا 
فلقد     أَنَرْتَ    طريقَهَا   وضَرَبْتَـهُ    
                            مَثَلاً  شَرُودَاً  يُرْشِدُ  الضلِّيلا 
وأَشَعْتَ   فيها   الرأيَ   لا   مُتَهَيِّبَـاً     
                            حَرَجَاً ، ولا  مُتَرَجِّيَاً   تَهْلِيلا 
يا  سَيِّدي   ومِنَ  الضَّمِيـرِ  رِسَالَـةٌ     
                          يَمْشِي إليكَ  بها الضَّمِيرُ عَجُولا 
حُجَـجٌ  مَضَتْ ، وأُعِيدُهُ  في   هَاشِمٍ  
                            قَوْلاً  نَبِيلاً ،  يَسْتَمِيحُ   نَبِيلا 
يا   ابنَ   الذينَ    تَنَزَّلَتْ   بِبُيُوتِـهِمْ     
                            سُوَرُ الكِتَابِ ، ورُتّلَتْ تَرْتِيلا 
الحَامِلِينَ    مِنَ    الأَمَانَةِ     ثِقْلَـهَـا   
                           لا  مُصْعِرِينَ ولا أَصَاغِرَ   مِيلا 
والطَّامِسِينَ   من   الجهالَـةِ   غَيْهَبَـاً 
                            والمُطْلِعِينَ  مِنَ النُّهَـى قِنْدِيلا 
والجَاعِلينَ     بُيوتَـهُمْ     وقُبورَهُـمْ   
                            للسَّائِلينَ عَنِ الكِـرَامِ  دِلِيلا 
شَدَّتْ   عُرُوقَكَ  من  كَرَائِمِ  هاشِـمٍ 
                            بِيضٌ  نَمَيْنَ  خَديجـةً  وبَتُولا 
وحَنَتْ  عَلَيْكَ  من  الجُدُودِ   ذُؤابَـةٌ    
                           رَعَتِ الحُسَيْنَ وجَعْفَراً وعَقِيلا 
هذي  قُبُورُ   بَنِي   أَبِيكَ  ودُورُهُـمْ  
                           يَمْلأنَ عُرْضَاً في الحِجَازِ وطُولا 
مَا  كَانَ   حَـجُّ   الشَّافِعِيـنَ  إليهِمُ   
                          في  المَشْرِقَيْنِ  طَفَالَـةً  وفُضُولا 
حُبُّ  الأُلَى سَكَنُوا الدِّيَـارَ  يَشُـفُّهُمْ 
                            فَيُعَاوِدُونَ     طُلُولَها   تَقْبِيلا  
يا  ابنَ  النَبِيّ ، وللمُلُـوكِ  رِسَالَـةٌ،  
                            مَنْ حَقَّهَا  بالعَدْلِ كَانَ رَسُولا 
قَسَمَاً بِمَنْ  أَوْلاكَ   أوْفَـى   نِعْمَـةٍ   
                           مِنْ شَعْبِكَ التَّمْجِيدَ  والتأهِيلا 
أَني  شَفَيْتُ  بِقُرْبِ  مَجْدِكَ  سَاعَـةً     
                           من لَهْفَةِ  القَلْبِ المَشُوقِ غَلِيلا 
وأَبَيْتَ  شَأْنَ  ذَوِيـكَ   إلاّ   مِنَّـةً       
                            لَيْسَتْ تُبَارِحُ  رَبْعَكَ  المَأْهُولا 
فوَسَمْتَني   شَرَفَاً    وكَيْـدَ   حَوَاسِـدٍ  
                           بِهِمَا  أَعَزَّ الفَاضِـلُ  المَفْضُولا 
ولسوفَ   تَعْرِفُ بعـدَها  يا سيّـدي   
                            أَنِّي  أُجَازِي  بالجَمِيلِ  جَمِيلا



*من القائل ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*محمد مهدي الجواهري* 

*رحمة الله عليه*

----------


## ابو طارق

*يَعتدُون عليَّ ويرمُونني بالحصى والكلامِ
يرِيدونني أَن أَموت لكي يمدحُوني 
وهم أَوصدُوا باب بيتك دوني
وهم طردوني من الحقلِ
هم سمَّمُوا عنبي يا أَبي 
وهم حطَّمُوا لُعبي يا أَبي 

حين مرَّ النَّسيمُ ولاعب شعرِي 
غاروا وثارُوا عليَّ وثاروا عليك، 
فماذا صنعتُ لهم يا أَبي? 
الفراشات حطَّتْ على كتفيَّ، 
ومالت عليَّ السَّنابلُ، 
والطَّيْرُ حطَّتْ على راحتيَّ
فماذا فعَلْتُ أَنا يا أَبي، 
ولماذا أَنا?*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب*
* محمود درويش*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*العينان الخضراوان 
مروّحتان 
في أروقة الصيف الحرّان 
أغنيتان مسافرتان 
أبحرتا من نايات الرعيان 
بعبير حنان 
بعزاء من آلهة النور إلى مدن الأحزان 
سنتان 
و أنا أبني زورق حبّ 
يمتد عليه من الشوق شراعان 
كي أبحر في العينين الصافيتين 
إلى جزر المرجان 
ما أحلى أن يضطرب الموج فينسدل الجفنان 
و أنا أبحث عن مجداف 
عن إيمان ! 
*** 
في صمت " الكاتدرائيات " الوسنان 
صور " للعذراء " المسبّلة الأجفان 
يا من أرضعت الحبّ صلاة الغفران 
و تمطي في عينيك المسبّلتين 
شباب الحرمان 
ردّي جفنيك 
لأبصر في عينيك الألوان 
أهما خضراوان 
كعيون حبيبي ؟ 
كعيون يبحر فيها البحر بلا شطآن 
يسأل عن الحبّ 
عن ذكرى 
عن نسيان ! 
و العينان الخضراوان 
مروّحتان !*  

*من القائل ؟

**
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*رانيا كريم ,,,* 
*ارجو تصحيح الاجابه..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة خاطئة شكرا على المحاولة عزيزتي*
*والجواب هي*
*أمل دنقل*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أُسْكُني يا جرَاحْ        
        وأسكني يا شجونْ 
ماتَ عهد النُّواحْ        
        وَزَمانُ الجُنُونْ 
وَأَطَلَّ الصَّبَاحْ        
        مِنْ وراءِ القُرُونْ 
في فِجاجِ الرّدى        
        قد دفنتُ الألَمْ 
ونثرتُ الدُّموعْ        
        لرياحِ العَدَمْ 
واتّخذتُ الحياة        
        مِعزفاً للنّغمْ 
أتغنَّى عليه        
        في رحابِ الزّمانْ 
*


*من القائل ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*أَلا  لَيتَ  شِعري  هَل  أَقولُ  قَصيدَةً  "        "   فَلا   أَشتَكي   فيها   وَلا      أَتَعَتَّبُ
وَبي  ما  يَذودُ  الشِعرَ  عَنّي   أَقُلُّهُ     "        "  وَلَكِنَّ  قَلبي  يا   ابنَةَ   القَومِ     قُلَّبُ
وَأَخلاقُ  كافورٍ  إِذا   شِئتُ   مَدحَهُ   "        "  وَإِن  لَم  أَشَأ  تُملي   عَلَيَّ     وَأَكتُبُ
إِذا   تَرَكَ   الإِنسانُ   أَهلًا   وَرائَهُ     "        "    وَيَمَّمَ    كافورًا    فَما       يَتَغَرَّبُ*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كنا نضع  سؤال  سويا* 

*لابأس  سنترك السؤالين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *أُسْكُني يا جرَاحْ* 
> *وأسكني يا شجونْ* 
> *ماتَ عهد النُّواحْ* 
> *وَزَمانُ الجُنُونْ* 
> *وَأَطَلَّ الصَّبَاحْ* 
> *مِنْ وراءِ القُرُونْ* 
> *في فِجاجِ الرّدى* 
> *قد دفنتُ الألَمْ* 
> *ونثرتُ الدُّموعْ* 
> ...



*ابو القاسم الشابي ..ان شاء الله*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *أَلا لَيتَ شِعري هَل أَقولُ قَصيدَةً " " فَلا أَشتَكي فيها وَلا أَتَعَتَّبُ*
> 
> *وَبي ما يَذودُ الشِعرَ عَنّي أَقُلُّهُ " " وَلَكِنَّ قَلبي يا ابنَةَ القَومِ قُلَّبُ*
> *وَأَخلاقُ كافورٍ إِذا شِئتُ مَدحَهُ " " وَإِن لَم أَشَأ تُملي عَلَيَّ وَأَكتُبُ*
> 
> *إِذا تَرَكَ الإِنسانُ أَهلًا وَرائَهُ " " وَيَمَّمَ كافورًا فَما يَتَغَرَّبُ*



*ابو الطيب المتنبي ,,بإذن الله..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة يعطيك العافية عزيزتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أجاب الشعر حين دعا الوفاء        
        وكان إذا دعوت به إباء 
فإن يعجز بياني حيث فني        
        فليس بعاجز حيث الولاء 
نجيب وهو ما هو في ودادي        
        وإجلالي أيخطئه الثناء 
أحق فتى بما تصف القوافي        
        فتى فيه الشجاعة والحياء 
لأحمد في المفاخر كل بكر        
        من الخفرات نم بها الضياء 
سري من سراة حب فيه        
        ثراء الخلق يدعمه الثراء 
أديب يبرز المعنى مصفى        
        بلفظ لا يشاب له صفاء 
خطيب تنهل الأسماع منه        
        مناهل للنفوس بها شفاء 
*

*من القائل ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*جبران خليل جبران*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*لقد كتبت بالخط الكوفي
على أسوار لاحمام
وأباريق النحاس الدمشقي
وقناديل السيدة زينب
وجوامع الآستانه
وقباب غرناطه
وعلى الصفحة الأولى من الانشاد .
وأقفلت القوس . . .

أنت عادة كتابية لا شفاء منها .
عادة احتلال ، وتملك ، واستيطان .
عادة فتح ، وفتك ، وبربرية .
أنت عادة مشرشة في لحم كلماتي .
فاما أن تسافري أنت . .
واما أن أسافر أنا . .
واما أن تسافر الكتابه . .

جمالك . .
يحرض ذاكرتي الثقافية .
ويكهرب لغتي . .
وأصابعي . .
وجسد الورقة البيضاء . .*

----------


## ابو طارق

*هذه القصيدة من روائع الشاعر العظيم* 


*نزار قباني*

----------


## ابو طارق

*أ تونس أن فـي بغـداد قومـاً        تَـرِفّ قلوبهـم لـكِ   بالـوِداد
ويجمعهـم وأيـاك   انتـسـاب        إلى مَنُ خصّ منطقهم    بضـاد
ودينٍ أوضحت للنـاس    قبـلاً        نواصـع آيِـهِ سبـل الرشـاد
فنحن على الحقيقة أهل   قُربـى        وأن قضت السياسـة    بالبِعـاد
وما ضَـرَّ البغـاد إذا   تدانـت        أواصر مـن لسـان   وأعتقـاد
وأن المسلمين علـى    التَآخـي        وأن أَغرىَ الأجانب   بالتعـادي
أ تونس أن مجدك ذو    انتمـاء        إلـى عُليـا نِـزار أو   إيــاد
لنـا بثعالبِيّـك خيـر   مُـلـقٍ        علـى أشتاتنـا حبـل   اتّحـاد
وأكبـر حامـل بيـد   اعتـزام        لحُـب بـلاده عَلَـم   التَفـادي
وأسمَى من سما أدبـاً   وعلمـاً        وأفصح من تكلّم عـن    سَـداد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *أ تونس أن فـي بغـداد قومـاً تَـرِفّ قلوبهـم لـكِ بالـوِداد*
> 
> *ويجمعهـم وأيـاك انتـسـاب إلى مَنُ خصّ منطقهم بضـاد*
> *ودينٍ أوضحت للنـاس قبـلاً نواصـع آيِـهِ سبـل الرشـاد*
> *فنحن على الحقيقة أهل قُربـى وأن قضت السياسـة بالبِعـاد*
> *وما ضَـرَّ البغـاد إذا تدانـت أواصر مـن لسـان وأعتقـاد*
> *وأن المسلمين علـى التَآخـي وأن أَغرىَ الأجانب بالتعـادي*
> *أ تونس أن مجدك ذو انتمـاء إلـى عُليـا نِـزار أو إيــاد*
> *لنـا بثعالبِيّـك خيـر مُـلـقٍ علـى أشتاتنـا حبـل اتّحـاد*
> ...



*الشاعر معروف الرصافي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم  * 


*معروف الرصافي* 

*الشاعر العراقي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*منطرحاً أمام بابك الكبيرْ
أصرخ ، في الظلام ، أستجيرْ :
يا راعيَ النمال في الرمالْ 
و سامعَ الحصاة في قرارة الغدير .
أصيح كالرعود في مغاور الجبال
كآهة الهجير .
أتسمع النداء ؟ يا بوركتَ ، تسمعُ .
و هل تجيب إن سمعتَ ؟
صائدُ الرجال
و ساحِقُ النساء أنتَ ، يا مفجِّعُ
يامهلك العباد بالرجوم و الزلازلِ
ياموحشَ المنازل 
منطرحاً أمام بابك الكبير
أحسّ بانكسارة الظنون في الضمير .
أثور ؟ أغضبُ ؟
و هل يثور في حماكَ مذنبُ* 


*من القائل ؟

**
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *منطرحاً أمام بابك الكبيرْ*
> 
> *أصرخ ، في الظلام ، أستجيرْ :*
> *يا راعيَ النمال في الرمالْ* 
> *و سامعَ الحصاة في قرارة الغدير .*
> *أصيح كالرعود في مغاور الجبال*
> *كآهة الهجير .*
> *أتسمع النداء ؟ يا بوركتَ ، تسمعُ .*
> *و هل تجيب إن سمعتَ ؟*
> ...



 
*بدر شاكر السياب الشاعر العراقي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*أطعنا رسول الله اذ كان بيننا**فيالهفتي ما بال دين ابي بكر**أيورثها بكراً اذا مات بعده**فتلك وبيت الله قاصمة الظهر*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قائل هذه الابيات* 

*الشاعر  الحطيئة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*إذا لعبا في ملعبٍ لك لذّعا
فؤادي بمثل النار عن غير ما قصد
فما فيهما لي سَلوةٌ بل حزازةٌ
يَهيجانِها دوني وأشقى بها وحدي
وأنتَ وإن أُفردتَ في دار وحشةٍ
فإني بدار الأُنس في وحشة الفرد
أودُّ إذا ما الموتُ أوفَدَ معشراً
إلى عسكر الأموات أني من الوفد
**
*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

ابن الرومي ...ان شاء الله

----------


## ابو طارق

*صحيح  ابن الرومي* 

*السؤال* 

*قصيدة غنتها ام كلثوم* 
*أراك عصيّ الدمع شيمتك الصبر**أما للهوى نهيٌ عليك ولا أمر؟**بلى أنا مشتاق وعنـديَ لوعةٌ**ولكنّ مثلي لا يُذاع له سـرُّ**إذا الليل أضواني بسطتُ يدَ الهوى**وأذللتُ دمعاً من خلائقهِ الكِبْرُ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ابو فراس الحمداني ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*لِـكُلِّ  شَـيءٍ  إِذا مـا تَمّ iiنُقصانُ      فَـلا  يُـغَرَّ بِـطيبِ العَيشِ iiإِنسانُ
هِـيَ  الأُمُـورُ كَما شاهَدتُها iiدُوَلٌ      مَـن  سَـرّهُ زَمَـن سـاءَتهُ أَزمانُ
وَهَـذِهِ  الـدارُ  لا تُبقي عَلى iiأَحَدٍ      وَلا  يَـدُومُ عَـلى حـالٍ لَها شانُ
يُـمَزِّقُ الـدَهرُ حَـتماً كُلَّ iiسابِغَةٍ      إِذا نَـبَت مَـشرَفِيّات iiوَخـرصانُ
وَيَـنتَضي  كُـلَّ  سَيفٍ للفَناء iiوَلَو      كـانَ  ابنَ ذي يَزَن وَالغِمد iiغمدانُ
أَيـنَ  المُلوكُ ذَوي التيجانِ مِن iiيَمَنٍ      وَأَيـنَ مِـنهُم أَكـالِيلٌ iiوَتـيجَانُ
وَأَيـنَ مـا شـادَهُ شَـدّادُ في iiإِرَمٍ      وَأيـنَ  ما  ساسَه في الفُرسِ iiساسانُ
وَأَيـنَ  مـا حازَهُ قارونُ من iiذَهَبٍ      وَأَيـنَ عـادٌ وَشـدّادٌ iiوَقَـحطانُ
أَتـى  عَـلى الـكُلِّ أَمرٌ لا مَرَدّ iiلَهُ      حَـتّى  قَضوا  فَكَأنّ القَوم ما iiكانُوا
وَصـارَ ما كانَ مِن مُلكٍ وَمِن iiمَلكٍ      كَما حَكى عَن خَيالِ الطَيفِ iiوَسنانُ
**
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*قصيدة للشاعر أبو البقاء الرندي, أنشدها بعد سقوط اخر أراضي المسلمين في الأندلس*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*قصيدة : مسألة مبدأ..!* 
*قال لزوجه: اسكتي . و قال لابنه: انكتم. 
صوتكما يجعلني مشوش التفكير. 
لا تنبسا بكلمةٍ أريد أن أكتب عن 
حرية التعبير!* 



*من القائل ؟


*

----------


## ابو طارق

*أحمد مطر* 


*شاعر عراقي الجنسية ولد سنة* *1954** ابناً رابعاً بين عشرة أخوة من البنين والبنات، في قرية* *التنومة**، إحدى نواحي* *شط العرب** في* *البصرة**. وعاش فيها مرحلة الطفولة قبل أن تنتقل أسرته وهو في مرحلة الصبا، لتقيم عبر النهر في* *محلة الأصمعي**.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية ابي محمود*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

*من القائل :: لو كان الفقر رجلا لقتلته*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الإمام علي عليه السلام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ضع الأسم المناسب لكل مايأتي*
*سيد الشهداء الإمام الحسين عليه السلام - المتنبي*
*أبو العلاء المعري -الشاعرة لميعة عباس عمارة 

*

*1_* *من القائل00000000
( لو انبأني العراف ..اني سألاقيك بهذا التيه ..
لما بكيت لشيء في الدنيا وجمعت دموعي كل الدمع ..ليوم قد تهجروني فيه )*

*___________*

*من القائل0000000*

*ضحكنا وكان الضحك منا سفاهة ..............وحق لسكان البسيطة ان يبكوا*

*يحطمنا ريب الزمان كأننا .............زجاج ولكن لايعاد له سبك*




*_________________*

*من القائل 000000*
*الناس عبيد الدنيا والدين لعق على ألسنتهم يحوطونه ما درّت معائشهم*
*فإذا مُحصّوا بالبلاء، قل الديّانون*



*_____________________*

*من القائل 000000000*
*وأظلم أهل الظلم من بات حاسدا....لمن بات فى نعمائه يتقلب*




*__________________________*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

لو أنبأني العراف 
إني سألاقيك بهذا التيه
لم أبكِ لشيءٍ في الدينا
وجمعتُ دموعي
كلُّ الدمعٍ
ليوم قد تهجرني فيه


*الشاعره لميعه عباس عماره*



*ضحكنا وكان الضحك منا سفاهة *** وحق لسكان البسيطة أن يبكوا*
*ابو العلاء المعري*


*الناس عبيد الدنيا* .*والدين لعق على ألسنتهم يحوطونه ما درّت معائشهم*
*فإذا مُحصّوا بالبلاء، قل الديّانون* 
الامام الحسين عليه السلام




واظلم اهل الظلم من بات حاسدا 
لمن بات في نعمائه يتقلب

المتنبي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابات صحيحة وتستحقي عليها تقييمي* 
*شكرا عزيزتي الأمل الوردي*
*دمت بخير وبعافية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من القائل* 

*عليّ (ع) إمام الفصحاء، وسيّد البلغاء؛ وفي كلامه قيل: دون كلام الخالق، وفوق كلام المخلوقين. ومنه تعلّم النّاس الخطابة والكتابة)*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ابن ابي الحديد

----------


## الأمل الوردي

من القائل أنا أفكر إذاً أنا موجود ؟

----------


## looovely

الفرنسي الشهير  ديكارت
من القائل....
  وإنما الأمم الأخلاق ما بقيت
                                فإن همُ ذهبت أخلاقهم ذهبوا
موووووووووووفقين حبايبي

----------


## الأمل الوردي

الشاعر أحمد شوقي

----------


## الأمل الوردي

من القائل؟ 
وما حب الديار شغفن قلبي ولكن حب من سكن الديار.

----------


## ابو طارق

*قيس ابن الملوح*

----------


## ابو طارق

*يـبـكـي ويـضـحـك لاحــزنـاً ولا فــرحـا * كـعاشقٍ خـطَّ سطراًفي الهوى ومحا*
*من بسمة النجم همس في قصائده * ومــــن مـخـالـسـه الـضّـبـي الدي سـنـحـا*
*قــلـبٌ تــمـرس بــالـذات وهــو فـتـى * كــبـرعـم لـمـسـتـه الــريـح فـانـفـتحا*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

الأخطل الصغير(بشاره الخوري)

----------


## الأمل الوردي

*من صاحب هدا البيت الشعري: 
ولست أبالي حين أقتل مسلماً 
على أي جنب كان في الله مصرعي*

----------


## looovely

قاله خبيب قبل موته 
 رغيف خبز يابس ؛؛تأكله في زاوية
 وكوز ماء بارداً؛؛تشربة من صافية 
وغرفة ضيقة؛؛نفسك فيها خاليه
 او مسجداًبمعزل؛؛عن الورى في ناحية

----------


## ابو طارق

*للشاعر ابو العتاهية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*على بركة الماء حول المساء وزَهْر الكُولُونيا 
انتظرْها،**
بصبر الحصان المُعَدّ لمُنْحَدرات الجبالِ 
انتظرْها،

بذَوْقِ الأمير الرفيع البديع
انتظرْها،

بسبعِ وسائدَ مَحْشُوَّةٍ بالسحابِ الخفيفِ
انتظرْها،
*

----------


## looovely

للشاعر الفلسطيني محمود درويش 
                           من القائل؟؟
           ان كنت تعلم ما أقول     وماتقول فانت عالم
        أو كنت تجهل ذا وذاك      فكن لاهل العلم لازم 
         أهل الرياسة مزينا         ينازعهم رياستهم فظالم
        سهرت عيونهم وأنت        من الذي قاسوه حالم

----------


## الأمل الوردي

بشر بن المعمر

----------


## الأمل الوردي

*من القائل: 
" ما طار طير و ارتفع إلا كما طار وقع "*

----------


## ابو طارق

في ديوان الشافعي ص94
{ من منهوك الرجز}
*حسبي بعلمي إن نفع ما الذل إلا في الطمع
من راقب الله رجع عن سوء ماكان صنع
ما طار طير وارتفع إلا كما طار وقع*

----------


## ابو طارق

*وَجَدْتُ الحبَّ نِيرَاناً تَلَظَّى قُلوبُ الْعَاشَقِينَ لَهَا وَقودُ
فلو كانت إذا احترقت تفانت ولكن كلما احترقت تعود
كأهْل النَّار إذْ نضِجَتْ جُلُودٌ أُعِيدَتْ-لِلشَّقَاءِ- لَهُمْ جُلُودُ 
*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

قيس بن الملوح

----------


## الأمل الوردي

*من القائل :: نعيب زماننا و العيب فينا وما لزماننا عيب سوانا ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الشافعي*

----------


## ابو طارق

* ما ألزم عبد قلبه ذكر الموت إلا صغرت الدنيا عليه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب* 
* الحسن البصري*

----------


## ابو طارق

*خلق الله لنا أذنين ولساناً واحداً ..
لنسمع أكثر مما نقول !
*

----------


## looovely

سقراط
( قد يتقبل الكثيرون النصح ، لكن الحكماء فقط هم الذين يستفيدون منه)

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* (بابليليوس سيرس)*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أحبك*

*وماذا عساني أقول*
*وماذا يفيد الكلام*
*وكيف أوضحُ أكثرْ*
*وعيني افاضت بكل السهام اليك ِ*
*فاغمض ُ عيني علها تكسر ْ*
*أحاول جرحك ِفأقتل ُ ذاتي*
*وانت تزيدي تكبرْ*
*ولما أقنع ُ قلبي بكرهك*
*أحبك أكثرْ*
*فهل أوضح ُ أكثرْ؟*


*من القائل ؟*

----------


## looovely

علي خالد طوالبه 
ومن الشعراء الومانسيون في عصرنا هذا الشاعر الدكتور علي خالد طوالبه والذي ولد في مدينة اربد سنة 1973 وتلقى دراسته المدرسية في الأردن واكمل دراسته في حقل علم المكتبات والمعلومات في اوكرانيا وهو من الشعراء الذين كتبوا الشعر ثورة على كل معهود من الشعر فتجاوز التفعيلة والبحر مضيفا خلف سر مكنون الكلمات وارتقاء المعنى الحسي خاصية تميزه عن غيره من المعاصرين في الشعر كون الشعر يمثل مكنونات الانسان وهو التفاعل الحقيقي للشاعر مع بيئته

----------


## looovely

عليك أن تفعل الأشياء التي تعتقد أنه ليس باستطاعتك أن تفعلها

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة وإجابة سؤالك هو*
*.( روزفلت )*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الشعر ديوان العرب00000أبداً وعنوان الأدب 

من القائل ؟

----------


## looovely

*أبو فراس الحمداني* شاعر وأمير عربي من الأسرة الحمدانية، ابن عم ناصر الدولة، وسيف الدولة الحمداني امير حلب . حارب الروم وأسروه، واشتهر بقصائده المعروفة بالروميات.
اسمه الحارث بن سعيد بن حمدان بن حمدون الحمداني، وأبو فراس كنيته، وُلد عام 320 هـ، وقُتل في 357 هـ في موقعة بينه وبين ابن أخته أبو المعالي بن سيف الدولة ، نشأ في كنف ابن عمه وزوج أخته سيف الدولة الحمداني في حلب

*    آذَنَتْنا ببَيْنهِا أَسْمَـــــاءُ,,**ربَّ ثَـاوٍ يُمَلُّ مِنْهُ اُلْثَّـــوَاءُ*
*  بَعْدَ عَهْدٍ لَنَـا بِبُرْقَةِ شَمّــاءَ**فَأَدْنَى,, دِيَــارِهَا اٌلْخَلْصـــاءُ* 
                    من القائل؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

الحارث بن حلزة اليشكري


من القائل

*فكمْ من قُرُونٍ قد أطاعوكَ أصْبَحوا أحادِيثَ كَانُوا في ظِلالِ غَمَامِ 
وَمَا أنْتَ يا إبْلِيسُ بالمَرْءِ أبْتَغي رِضَاهُ، وَلا يَقْتَادُني بِزِمَامِ*

----------


## looovely

الفرزدقلي في مديحك يا رسول عرائس*** تيمن فيك وشاقهن جلاء
هن الحسان فإن قبلت تكرما*** فمهورهن شفاعة حسناء
ما جئت بابك مادحا بل داعيا*** ومن المديح تضرع ودعاء
أدعوك عن قومي الضعاف لأزمة*** في مثلها يلقى عليك رجاء

----------


## ابو طارق

*الشاعر الكبير   احمد شوقي* 

*ومطلع القصيد* 

*ولد الهدى فالكائنات ضياء*** وفم الزمان تبسم وسناء*
*الروح والملأ الملائك حوله*** للدين والدنيا به بشراء*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من القائل*  

*يَوماً ، بأجـوَدَ مِنـهُ سَيْـبَ نافِلَـةٍ**وَلاَ يَحُولُ عَطـاءُ اليَـومِ دُونَ غَـدِ**هَذَا الثَّنَـاءُ ، فَإِنْ تَسمَعْ بِـهِ حَسَنـاً**فَلَمْ أُعرِّضْ ، أَبَيتَ اللَّعنَ ، بالصَّفَـدِ**هَا إنَّ ذِي عِذرَةٌ إلاَّ تَكُـنْ نَفَعَـتْ**فَـإِنَّ صَاحِبَـها مُشَـارِكُ النَّكَـدِ*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

النابغة الذبياني

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

من القائل

لغز الحياة وحيرة الألباب
ان يستحيل الفكر محض تراب
ان يصبح القلب الذي صحراؤه
جرداء حتى من خفوق سراب
انا ابغض الموت اللئيم وطيفه
بغض طيوف مخاتل نصاب
ذئب ترصدني وفوق نيوبه
دم اخوتي واقاربي وصحابي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواهري رحمة الله عليه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*نحن قوم بعضنا يعرف بعضا!*
*فلماذا نبرز الكبر ونرضى؟*
*ولماذا لم نرد ذي الأرض أرضا؟*
*إن منهاج السماوات بعيد*
*كلنا طين برى الله وماء،*
*ونفوس قد أعدت للعناء،*
*فإذا نحن تعاونا سواء،*
*وتفاهمنا فذا عيش سعيد،*
*حي يا عام الورى فردا ففردا*
*فالتحيات لأهل الأرض أجدى*
*حيهم يا عام ما عن ذاك معدى*
*لا تذر من سيد أو من مسود*
*حي يا عام! مليكاً وأميراً،*
*حي يا عام! رئيساً ووزيراً،*
*حي شعباً نائم الروح غريرا*
*حي شعباً يقظاً يبغي المزيد*



*من القائل ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*محمد حسن قاسم عوّاد*

* (**1902**-**1980**)، أديب ومفكر من* *الحجاز** ، من طلائع النهضة الأدبية والفكرية* *بالحجاز**، من مواليد مدينة* *جدة** كان مدرساً في* *مدرسة الفلاح** . يعتبر مع خصمه الشاعر* *حمزة شحاتة**، رائدا الشعر الحداثي في الحجاز. نشر أول كتاب نهضوي في تاريخ الجزيرة العربية تحت عنوان (**خواطر مصرحة**) نشر عام 1926م، وكان بمثابة صرخة أخلاقية مدوّية، وأثار لغطاً لايزال صداه قائم إلى الان.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من القائل*  




*أطْوي فيافي الفلاَ واللَّيلُ معْتكِرُ.............*
*.........................وأقطعُ البيدَ والرَّمضاءُ تَستعرُ*
*ولا أرى مؤنِساً غيرَ الحسام وإنْ...............*
*.....................قلَّ الأَعادِي غدَاة َ الرَّوع أَوْ كَثُروا*
*فَحاذِري يا سباعَ البَّرِّ منْ رجلٍ..................*
*.......................إذا انتضى سيفهُ لا ينفعُ الحذرُ*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب* 
*عنترة العبسي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أنا اليك مبتداي ,حاضري ونهايتي* 
*اشعلت أيامي فصارت نارها حقيقتي* 
*فإن سألت عن هواي هذه حكايتي* 
*ندية كوجهك الملئ بالطفولة* 
*رخيمة كصوتك المنساب في سريرتي* 
*عميقة كعطرك الزكي في حديقتي* 
*حسبي على طول الزمان ,أنت حبيبتي* 
******* 
*لو نجمة تنير لي لو كان يهمس القمر* 
*بأن موعدا لنا ,نسرقه من القدر* 
*فالتنطلق أنفاسنا ....وشوقنا الذي أستعر* 
*وليحمل النسيم الشجي بوحنا إن عبر* 
*ولتسترح عيوننا....في واحة مدى البصر* 
*ياكم تشاكينا ,* 
*ظمئنا ,* 
*ثم أقبل المطر* 
******* 
*سيشرق الصباح حبيبتي ,سيشرق الصباح* 
*فليسكت الأسى الذي اظلنا,ولتسكت الجراح* 
*اليوم لا مكان للدموع في عيوننا,ولا نواح* 
*إنا معا على المدى ,يظلنا معا جناح* 
*مادمت ملء خافقي ,فألف اهلا يارياح* 



*من القائل ؟*

----------


## looovely

ســــلام,,
 كيفك عزيزتي عيون لا تنام,,بصراحة بحثت
 ولم أجد شفت القصيدة بس مو مدرج  معها قائلها 
اتمنى افادة الاعضاء بالحل,,او تفيدينا به 
 تحياتي المصحوبة بالدعوات,,looovely

----------


## khozam

الشاعر المصري فاروق شوشة 

من ديوان احبك حتى البكاء

تحياتي

----------


## looovely

* من القائل:
قذى بعينيك ام بالعين عوار أم أقفرت مذ خلت من أهلها الدار*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

الخنساء

من القائل
الحب ان اجمع في لحظة جهنم الحمراء والكوثرا

----------


## looovely

عباس محمود العقاد     
                              في قصيدته _هذا هو الحب_

وهذا مطلع القصيدة
 غرير تسأل: ما الحب؟

بنيتي! هذا هو الحب

                                            ***

            الحب أن أبصر ما لا يرى أو أغمض العين فلا أبصرا

         وأن أسبغ الحق ما سرني فان أبى، فالكذب المفترى

 
 من القائل؟؟ 
إنّ من يرزق علماً وتقى - لا كمن يرزق كنزاً ذهبا
ليس يفنى العلم لو أنفقته - وإذا أنفقت كنزاً ذهبا

----------


## ابو طارق

*عادل الكاظمي*


*شاعر من شعراء الشيعة المعاصرين وهو ثالث الشاعرين الكبيرين جابر الكاظمي وعبد الستار الكاظمي*
*وهو من مواليد* *الكاظمية** المقدسة ومقيم في* *السويد** منذ سنة ١٩٨٤ وحائز على ماجستير فيزياء نووية من جامعة ستوكهلم.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*أيتها الشمس الشمس ماذا تريدين مني? 
يلبس الموتُ حالةَ البنفسج 
يسكن النّرجس آنيةَ الثلج 
يحلم أن الحبّ وجهٌ 
*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

أدونيس

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

اِستَودِعُ اللَهَ فِي بَغدادَ لِي قَمَراً...... بِالكَرخِ مِن فَلَكِ الأَزرارَ مَطلَعُهُ 
وَدَّعتُهُ وَبوُدّي لَو يُوَدِّعُنِي ........  صَفوَ الحَياةِ وَأَنّي لا أَودعُهُ

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* أبو الحسن علي بن زريق البغدادي* 
*ولا يبعد أن يكون ابن زريق هو نفسه أبو محمد ابن زريق الكوفي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*فان أمّارتي بالسوء ما اتعظت ... من جهلها بنذير الشيب والهرم
من لي برد جماح من غوايتها ... كما يرد جماح الخيل باللجم
والنفس كالطفل ان تهمله شب على ... حب الرضاع وان تفطمه ينفطم
كم حسنتْ لذةً للمرء قاتلةً ... من حيث لم يدر ان السم في الدسم
واستفرغ الدمع من عين قد امتلات ... من المحارم والزم حمية الندم
وخالف النفس والشيطان واعصهما ... وان هما محضاك النصح فاتهم
استغفر الله من قول بلا عمل ... لقد نسبْت به نسلا لذي عقم
*

*من القائل ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الامام البوصيري* 

هو : ( محمد بن سعيد بن حماد بن عبد الله الصنهاجي البوصيري المصري ) شرف الدين

أبو عبد الله *.
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*وتــبــســم عــن ألـمـــي كأن مــنـــوراً= تـخــلل حــر الرمــل دعــص له نــدي

سـقــتـــه إيـــاة الـشـمــس إلا لثـــاتـــه= أســف ولـــم تـكــدم عـلـيـــه بــإثـمـــد

ووجه كأن الشـمـس حــلـــت رداءهـــا =عليــه نقـــي اللــــون لــــم يــتــخــــدد
**
*

----------


## looovely

طرفة بن العبد 

لخولـة أطـلالٌ ببـرقـة    ثهـمـد        تلوح كباقي الوشم في ظاهـر    اليـد
بروضـة دعمـيٍ فأكنـاف    حائـلٍ        ظللت بها أبكي وأبكـي إلـى    الغـد

 واسم القصيدة

 لِخَوْلَةَ أَطْلالٌ بِبُرْقَةِ ثَهْمَـدِ

 تحيااااااتي

----------


## looovely

من القائل؟؟ 
حدث فقد طاب ما تملي من السير .:. عنهم و قد صح ما تروي من الخبر
و انظم يلح كل عقد مثمن بهجٍ .:. و انثر يفح كل زهر طيب عطر
عن جيرة نزلوا بطحاء كاظمة .:. حساً ، و معنىً سواد القلب و النظر
بوأتهم مهجتي داراً لحبهمو .:. فغير ذكرهمو في النفس لم يدُر  
 بالتوفييييييق لجميع
 looovely

----------


## ابو طارق

من القائل؟؟ 
حدث فقد طاب ما تملي من السير .:. عنهم و قد صح ما تروي من الخبر
و انظم يلح كل عقد مثمن بهجٍ .:. و انثر يفح كل زهر طيب عطر
عن جيرة نزلوا بطحاء كاظمة .:. حساً ، و معنىً سواد القلب و النظر
بوأتهم مهجتي داراً لحبهمو .:. فغير ذكرهمو في 

النفس لم يدُر 


*محمد بن بشائر القوصي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*فلا تكتمن الله ما فـي نفوسـكـم = ليخفــى ومهما يكـتم الله يعلم* 
*يؤخـر فيوضع في كـتاب فيدخ**ـر = لـيوم الحسـ**اب أويعجل فينقم* 
*وما الحرب إلا ما علمتم وذقتم = وما هوعـنها بالحديث المرجم* 
*متى تبعثوها تبعـثوهـا ذميمة = وتضـرى إذا ضريتموها فتضرم*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*زهير بن أبي سلمى.. وهي مطلع قصيدة يحث فيها قبيلتي "عبس" و "ذبيان" لوقف الحرب القائة بينهما والتي طالت لسنوات عديدة*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

من القائل...


افق خفيف الظل هذا السحر...فلا داعي للنوم وناغي الوتر
فما اطال النوم عمرا ........... ولا قصر بالاعمار طول السهر

----------


## ابو طارق

*انها رائعة  عمر الخيام * 

*والمعروفة  برباعيات الخيام* 

*وهذه القصيدة  غنتها السيدة ام كلثوم*

----------


## ابو طارق

*إذا أتعبك البقاء.. 

فالأرض فيها العطر والنساء.. 

والأعين الخضراء والسوداء 

وعندما تريد أن تراني 

وعندما تحتاج كالطفل إلى حناني.. 

فعد إلى قلبي متى تشاء.. 

فأنت في حياتي الهواء.. 

وأنت.. عندي الأرض والسماء.. 

إغضب كما تشاء 

واذهب كما تشاء*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*نزار قباني*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سلى الرماح العوالى عن معالينا
*
*واستشهدى البيض هل خاب الرجا فينا*
*لما سعينا فما رقت عزائمنا
*
*عما نروم ولا خابت مساعينا*
*وفتية ان نقل أصغوا مسامعهم*
*لقولنا أو دعوناهم أجابونا*
*قوم اذا أستخصموا كانوا فراعنة
*
*يوما وان حكموا كانوا موازينا*
*اذا ادعوا جاءت الدنيا مصدقة
*
*وان دعوا قالت الايام آمينا*
*انا لقوم أبت أخلاقنا شرفا
*
*ان نبتدى بالاذى من ليس يؤذينا*
*بيض صنائعنا سود وقائعنا
*
*خضر مرابعنا حمر مواضينا*

----------


## looovely

صفي الدين الحلي
 فغض الطرف إنك من نمير ** فلاكعباًبلغت ولاكلابا

----------


## ابو طارق

*جرير*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سرى نحوهم ليل كأن نجومه & قناديل فيهن الذبال المفتل 
*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

جرير

من القائل
وقد اغتدي والطير في وكناتها ... بمنجرد قيد الاوابد هيكل 
مكر مفر مقبل مدبر معا... كجلمود صخر حطه السيل من عل

----------


## looovely

> جرير
> 
> من القائل
> وقد اغتدي والطير في وكناتها ... بمنجرد قيد الاوابد هيكل 
> 
> مكر مفر مقبل مدبر معا... كجلمود صخر حطه السيل من عل



 
معلقة أمرؤ القيس 

طلبوا الذي نالوا فما حُرمــــوا **** رُفعتْ فما حُطتْ لهـــم رُتبُ 

وهَبوا ومـا تمّتْ لــهم خُلــــــقُ **** سلموا فما أودى بهـــم عطَبُ 

جلبوا الذي نرضى فما كَسَدوا **** حُمدتْ لهم شيمُ فــمـــا كَسَبوا
 من القائل؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* نظمها إسماعيل بن أبي بكر المقري*

----------


## looovely

يا نهرُ هل نضبتْ مياهُكَ فانقطعتَ عن الخريـر ؟ أم قد هَرِمْتَ وخار عزمُكَ فانثنيتَ عن المسير  
من القائل؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*ميخائيل  نعيمة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*أمن أم أوفى دمـنة لــم تكلم = بحومانـة الدّراج فـالمـتثلم* 
*ودار لهـا بــالـرقمتين كأنــها = مراجـيع وشم في نـواشـر معصم* 
*بها العـين والآرام يمشين خلفـة = وأطـلاؤها ينهضـن من كل مجثم* 
*وقفـت بها من بعـد عشرين حجةً = فـلأيا عرفت الـدار بعـد تـوهــم*

----------


## looovely

> *أمن أم أوفى دمـنة لــم تكلم = بحومانـة الدّراج فـالمـتثلم*
> 
> *ودار لهـا بــالـرقمتين كأنــها = مراجـيع وشم في نـواشـر معصم* 
> *بها العـين والآرام يمشين خلفـة = وأطـلاؤها ينهضـن من كل مجثم* 
> 
> *وقفـت بها من بعـد عشرين حجةً = فـلأيا عرفت الـدار بعـد تـوهــم*



 
 زهير بن أبي سلمى 
من القائل؟؟ 
كان مثار النقع فوق رؤوسنا واسيافنا ليل تهاوى كواكبه

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

زهير بن ابي سلمى

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*قالَ الشاعرُ: مَن سيكتب قصيدتي؟* *- قالَ الحرفُ: أنا.*
*ومَن سيطلق أسرارها للناس؟* *- قالت النقطةُ: أنا.*
*جاءَ القَدَر*
*ومسحَ الحرفَ والنقطة*
*من شاشةِ المعنى*
*فجلسَ الشاعرُ مذهولاً العمر كلّه*
*مثل صخرة كبيرة*
*مُلقاة على شاطئ البحر.*


*من القائل ؟*

----------


## looovely

كمال أديب الدين

----------


## looovely

من القائل؟؟
تمرون الديار ولم تعوجوا**كلامك علي إذن حرام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*عزيزتي لوف لي جواب صحيح تستحقي التقييم عليه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*وجواب سؤالك هو*

* تمرون الديار ولم تعجوا       000000       كلامكم علي إذا حرام* 


*الجواب المبرد*
* كنيته أبو العباس ولقبه المبرد*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*النحو يصلح من لسان الألكن 00000والمرء تكرمه إذا لم يلحن*
*و إذا طلبت من العلوم أجلها00000 فأجلها منها مقيم الألسن* 


*من القائل ؟*

----------


## looovely

> *النحو يصلح من لسان الألكن 00000والمرء تكرمه إذا لم يلحن*
> *و إذا طلبت من العلوم أجلها00000 فأجلها منها مقيم الألسن* 
> 
> 
> *من القائل ؟*



اجابتك صحيحه أختي هو المبرد 
إبراهيم بن خلف المهراني>>لست متأكدة من الأجابة

----------


## looovely

والصمت أجمل بالفتى ... من منطق في غير حينه 
من القائل؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة اختي لوف لي يعطيك الف عافية
وجواب سؤالك
هو الامام الشافعي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أضْحَى التّنائي بَديلاً مِنْ تَدانِينَا وَنَابَ عَنْ طيبِ لُقْيانَا تجافينَــــــــــا 

ألاّ وَقَد حانَ صُبحُ البَينِ، صَبّحَنا حَيْنٌ، فَقَامَ بِنَا للحَيْنِ نَاعيِنَــــــــــا

مَنْ مبلغُ الملبسِينا بانتزاحِهمُ حُزْناً معَ الدهرِ لا يبلى ويُبْلينَــــــا 

غِيظَ العِدا مِنْ تَساقِينا الهوَى فدعَوْابِأنْ نَغَصَّ، فَقالَ الدّهرًُ آمينَا 

فَانحَلّ ما كانَ مَعقُوداً بأَنْفُسـِنَا وَانْبَتّ ما كانَ مَوْصُولاً بأيْدِينَـــــــــا 

وَقَدْ نَكُونُ، وَمَا يُخشَـى تَفَرّقُنا فاليومَ نحنُ، ومَا يُرْجى تَلاقينَــــــا 

لم نعتقدْ بعـدكمْ إلاّ الوفاء لكُمْ رَأياً،ولَمْ نَتَقلّدْ غَيرَهُ دِينَـــــــــــــــا 

كُنّا نرَى اليَأسَ تُسْلِينا عَوَارِضُه وَقَدْ يَئِسْنَا فَمَا لليأسِ يُغْرِينَـــــــــا 

بِنْتُم وَبِنّا، فَما ابتَلّتْ جَوَانِحُنَــا شَوْقاً إلَيكُمْ، وَلا جَفّتْ مآقِينَــــــــا

نَكادُ، حِينَ تُنَاجِيكُمْ ضَمائرُنــا يَقضي علَينا الأسَى لَوْلا تأسّينَـــا

حَالَتْ لِفقدِكُمُ أيّامُنــا، فغَدَتْ سُوداً وكانتْ بكُمْ بِيضاً لَيَالِينَــــــــا




من القائل ؟

----------


## looovely

_ابن زيدون_ 
_أبو الوليد أحمد بن عبدالله بن زيدون المخزومي الأندلسي القرطبي_

----------


## looovely

_قطّاع الطرق يطلبون منك إما النقود وإما الحياة .._
_أما المرأة فتطلب الأمرين_
_ من القائل؟؟_

----------


## ابو طارق

* صموئيل بتلر*

----------


## ابو طارق

الرجل يحب ليسعد بالحياة ، والمرأة تحيا لتسعد بالحب

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

اتوقع جان جاك روسو

بس مو متأكدة

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## عيون لاتنام

( جان جاك روسو )

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*لم أك من صوت المافع شاكيا ولكني أصبحت من صوت الخيانة شاكيا*
*من القائل ؟*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

اعتقد للشيخ صالح العلي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة وتستحقي تقييم*
*عزيزتي دمت بخير وبعافية*

----------


## looovely

اذا رايت نيوب الليث باررزة ** فلا تظنن ان الليث يبتسم  
 من القائل؟؟

----------


## الكروي

جان جاك روسو

----------


## ابو طارق

> اذا رايت نيوب الليث باررزة ** فلا تظنن ان الليث يبتسم 
> 
> 
> من القائل؟؟



 

المتنبي

----------


## ابو طارق

*من القائل*

*المهزوم إذا ابتسم , أفقد المنتصر لذة الفوز 
**
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

اتوقع انو شكسبير

جاري البحث

----------


## looovely

_بنتظار تصحيح الوالد,,وسأدرج ابيات عن اختي ايلول_
_ إن العيون التي في طرفها حور 
                                     قتلننا ثم لم يحين قتلانا
يصرعن ذا اللب حتى لا حراك بة 
                                 وهن أضعفن خلق الله إنسانا

من القائل؟؟__
_

----------


## ابو طارق

*توقفي عن البحث ابنتي* 

*أيلول * 

*جوابك  صحيح 100%*


*وجواب سؤال* 

*looovely * 

*هو* 


*بشار  بن  برد*

----------


## ابو طارق

*وسؤالي  هو* 

*من القائل* 

*ان التي تهز المهد بيمينها ** تهز العالم بيسارها*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

قائلها نابليون بونابارت اتوقع

جاري البحث

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*"دفعنا دم حتى لا يكتب في نص نعترف فيه للعالم اننا مليشيا مسلحة... نحن مقاومة "* 


*من قائل هذه العبارة؟؟؟؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سماحة الامين العام  السيد حسن نصرالله* 


*من القائل* 

*الموقف سلاح و المصافحة اعتراف*

----------


## looovely

> *سماحة الامين العام السيد حسن نصرالله* 
> 
> 
> *من القائل*  
> *الموقف سلاح و المصافحة اعتراف*



 
_شيخ الشهداء الشيخ راغب حرب_

----------


## looovely

_اختيار الكلام أصعب من تأليفه_
_ من القائل؟؟_

----------


## ابو طارق

> _اختيار الكلام أصعب من تأليفه_
> 
> 
> _من القائل؟؟_



 
*ابن عبد  ربه*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اذا غـامرت فـي شـرف مـروم ** فــــلا تـقـنــع بــما دون النــجــوم 
*

----------


## looovely

> *اذا غـامرت فـي شـرف مـروم ** فــــلا تـقـنــع بــما دون النــجــوم*



 المتنبي 

من القائل 
 " هذا الذي تعرف البطحاء وطأته ... والبيت يعرفه والحل والحرم " ؟

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

بالتأكيد الفرزدق
في حق الامام زين العابدين ع

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

من القائل

وقد يجمع الله الشتيتين بعد ما .... يظنان كل الظن ان لا تلاقيا

----------


## looovely

> من القائل
> 
> 
> وقد يجمع الله الشتيتين بعد ما .... يظنان كل الظن ان لا تلاقيا



 
_قيس بن الملوح

_

----------


## looovely

_من القائل؟؟
شيئان لو بكت الدماء عليهما= عيناك حتى يؤذنا بذهاب
لم تبلغ المعشار من حقيهما= فقد الشباب وفرقة الأحباب_

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

> _من القائل؟؟_
> 
> _شيئان لو بكت الدماء عليهما= عيناك حتى يؤذنا بذهاب_
> 
> _لم تبلغ المعشار من حقيهما= فقد الشباب وفرقة الأحباب_



السلام عليكم

اتوقع محمود الوراق

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*سئمت تكاليف الحياة ومن يعش ... ثمانين حولاً لا أبا لك يسأم
*

*من القائل؟؟؟*

----------


## looovely

_ خيتوووووووووو حاولي تبحثي أكثر,,,,,_ 
_     وجوابك هو زهير بن ابي سلمى_

----------


## ابو طارق

> _من القائل؟؟_
> 
> _شيئان لو بكت الدماء عليهما= عيناك حتى يؤذنا بذهاب_
> 
> _لم تبلغ المعشار من حقيهما= فقد الشباب وفرقة الأحباب_



 
*الامام علي  عليه السلام*

----------


## ابو طارق

*يا جامع المال في الدنيا لوارثه ***** هل انت بالمال بعد الموت تنتفع*  














محمد البغدادي

----------


## looovely

_جواب صحيح والدي هو الإمام_ 
_                 علي عليه السلام_





> *يا جامع المال في الدنيا لوارثه ***** هل انت بالمال بعد الموت تنتفع* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
 _   وجوابك هو ابو العتاهيه_

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

تدرين راسي مفتر وقرات الابيات غلط وحطيتهم في البحث غلط

عشان هلون طلع الجواب غلط

الظاهر يبي لي اقاطع مسابقات الصور والحاجات اللي تحتاج تدقيق 

بالتوفيق للجميع

نسالكم الدعاء

----------


## looovely

_هههههههه مو مشكله حبيبتي ايلول_
_                 طيب من قائل هذه الأبيات؟؟_
_لئن غبت عن عيني وشطت بك النوى ****فأنت بقلبي حاضر وقريب
خيالك في وهمي وذكرك في فمي **** ومثواك في قلبي فأين تغيب_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب : ابن غلنده
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سأمنع قلبي أن يحن اليك ........................... وأنهي دموعي أن تفيض عليك
أغدرا ولم أغدر وخوفا ولم أخن ........................... لقد ضاع لي صدق الوفاء لديك
بفعلك عيب الحسن عندي وان غدت ........................... مهاة النقا والشمس مشتبهيك
أصد بوجهي عن سنا الشمس طالعا ........................... لأن صار منسوب الصفات اليك
وأستفضع الشهد اللذيذ مذاقه ........................... لمطعمه الموجود في شفتيك
وأصرف عن ذكراك سمعي ومنطقي .......................... ولو نازعتنيها حمامة أيك
ولو عن لي ظبي الفلا لاجتنبته .......................... لتمثال عينيك وسالفتيك*


*من القائل ؟


*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*<<معجزه ادخل هنا مو * 


*مسابقه روعه وعجبتني* 


* الجواب :*

*ابن دارج القسطلي*



*<يافشيلتك اذا خطأ رازه وجهك <<براااااااااااااااا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هلا أموووووووووله أول زيارة لنا وأول إجابة صحيحة* 
*يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي وتستاهلي تقييم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هلا أموووووووووله أول زيارة لنا وأول إجابة صحيحة* 
*يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي وتستاهلي تقييم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*تمنيت منه قبلة حين زارني ،،،،،،،،،،،،، فقبلته ثنتين في الخد والخد
وقلت له: جد لي بثغرك انني ،،،،،،،،،،،،، أقول بتفضيل الاقاح على الورد
*
*من القائل ؟*

----------


## looovely

> *تمنيت منه قبلة حين زارني ،،،،،،،،،،،،، فقبلته ثنتين في الخد والخد*
> *وقلت له: جد لي بثغرك انني ،،،،،،،،،،،،، أقول بتفضيل الاقاح على الورد*
> 
> *من القائل ؟*



ابن صاره

----------


## looovely

أيا هذا تجهّز لفراق الأهلِ والمالِ‏ 
                             فلا بد من الموت على حالٍ من الحال‏  
من القائل؟؟

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اتوقع انه ابو العتاهيه لأن اشعاره كله على الموت

----------


## الأمل الوردي

*من القائل::: ألا يا صبا نجد متى هجت من نجد لقد زادني مسراك وجداً على وجدي؟؟؟؟*

----------


## looovely

> *من القائل::: ألا يا صبا نجد متى هجت من نجد لقد زادني مسراك وجداً على وجدي؟؟؟؟*



  صح خيتو إجابتك 
     وإجابة سؤالك هي ابن الدمينه

----------


## looovely

_الخير بالخير والبادي أكرم**والشر بالشر والبادي اظلم_ 
_من القائل؟؟_

----------


## الأمل الوردي

الأمام علي عليه السلام

----------


## الأمل الوردي

من القائل دع الأيام تفعل ما تشاء وطب نفساً إذا حكم القضاء ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

الامام الشافعي

----------


## ابو طارق

*من القائل* 

*الحب مبارزة تخرج منها المرأة  منتصرة إذا أرادت
*

----------


## looovely

> *من القائل* 
> 
> *الحب مبارزة تخرج منها المرأة منتصرة إذا أرادت*



 
_لابرويير_

----------


## صدفة البحر

*لابرويير*

----------


## looovely

في ليلةٍ مقتولةِ الأَسحارِ *** محروقةٍ أثوابُها بالنَّارِ
ساعاتها مشحونةٌ بمواجعي *** مبلولةٌ بدمي ودمعي الجارِي
 من القائل؟؟

----------


## صدفة البحر

*القائل هو العشماوي ..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كان أقسى من عذاب الأم ما تضمر من وجد دفين 

بيد أن الخجل الهياب أقصدها بعيدا عن مقامه 

كيف تقوى أن تراعيه على مرأى حشود في خيامه ؟ 

لم تجيء رغم اجتماع الشمل من إخوته والعائدين 

** 

لم يطق فارسها العاتب - إذا غابت على الجرح اصطبارا 

فمضى يسكبه في الطرس سطرا من لهيب الغضب: 

(بالذى خنت من العهد ولم ترع قداساتي أذهبي 

قلعتي لن تطئيها.. لن تضمي لك ولدانا صغارا) 

** 

مزق الحزن حنايا زوجة عزت مثالا للوفاء 

حينما سيقت اليها - وهي في القلعة حسرى كلماته 

فانثنت ترنو الى قرة عينيها الضحايا الأبرياء 

كل طفل يسكب الدمع حواليها ولا يدري شكاته 

** 

فجأة زلزل جسر الخضراء من رقع الجياد 

فأفاقت تتلوى في خبال وعلى الآفاق رهبة 

ظنت الموكب فرسان "أغا" جاءوا لتفريق الأحبة 

وعدت للبرج تبغي أن تلاقي حتفها فوق الوهاد 

من القائل ؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

ما وجدته في بحثي كالتالي.... ان كان خطا ساكثف البحث

القصيدة هي مأساة زوجة حسن أغا... لشاعر مجهول من صربيا والبوسنه والهرسك وهي من تراث تلك المنطفة

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

اسمها قصيدة (مأساة زوجة حسن أغا)

وهي لشاعر مجهول وترجمت فيما بعد الى العربيه

هذا اللى شفته اتمنى يكون صح

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

سأرقمُ بالماءِ القُراحِ إليكُمْ ...........على نَأيِكُمْ إنْ كان للماءِ رَاقِمُ

مـــــــن القائل ؟؟

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

اوس بن حجر

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

من القائـــل
بانت سعاد فقلبي اليوم متبول ... متيم اثرها لم يفد مكبول

----------


## صدفة البحر

*كعب بن زهييييير*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*من القائل :*

*×× إنه لا يضيق سم الخياط لمتحابين ولا تسع الدنيا متباغضين ×××


**
*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

الخليل بن احمد الفراهيدي

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

من القائــل 
انا العراق لساني قلبه ودمي ... فراته وكياني منه اشطار

----------


## صدفة البحر

*صح خيووه تستحقي تقييم* 

*الشاعر محمد مهدي الجواهري*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*من القائل* 

*أَلا دَعاني اليَومَ داعي النُهى /// وَقَوَّمَت قِدحِيَ أَيدي الخُطوب
وَكُنتُ خَفّاقَ جَناحِ الصِبا /// جَرّارَ أَذيالِ التَصابي سَحوب
فَرُبَّ لَـــيلٍ أَقــــــمَـــرٍ بِتُّهُ /// مُهتَزَّ أَعطافِ الأَماني طَروب
هَصَرتُ فيهِ مِن غُضونِ الصِبا /// وَبِتُّ أَجني مِن ثِمارِ الذُنوب*

----------


## looovely

> من القائــل 
> 
> 
> انا العراق لساني قلبه ودمي ... فراته وكياني منه اشطار



 
_محمد مهدي الجواهري_

----------


## looovely

> *من القائل* 
> 
> *أَلا دَعاني اليَومَ داعي النُهى /// وَقَوَّمَت قِدحِيَ أَيدي الخُطوب*
> *وَكُنتُ خَفّاقَ جَناحِ الصِبا /// جَرّارَ أَذيالِ التَصابي سَحوب*
> *فَرُبَّ لَـــيلٍ أَقــــــمَـــرٍ بِتُّهُ /// مُهتَزَّ أَعطافِ الأَماني طَروب*
> 
> *هَصَرتُ فيهِ مِن غُضونِ الصِبا /// وَبِتُّ أَجني مِن ثِمارِ الذُنوب*



 
 *ابن زيدون*

----------


## looovely

*من القائل"* 

*   أحس بالرعشة تعتريني **والموت يسترسل في وتيني*

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

> *من القائل"* 
> 
> 
> *أحس بالرعشة تعتريني **والموت يسترسل في وتيني*



 



غازي القصيبي

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

تغترب عن الأوطان فــــــي طلب العلى ....... وسافر ففي الأسفار خمس فوائد

تفـــــرج هـــــم . واكتســــاب معيشة ....... وعلم وآداب .وصحبه مــــــــــاجـــد


مـــــــــــــــــــــــــن القائل ؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*الإمام الشافعي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*لـخــولــة أطــلال بـبـرقـة ثـهـمــد= تلوح كباقـي الوشــم في ظـاهر اليـد

وقــوفــاً بها صحبي علـى مطيـهـم= يـقـــولـون لا تـهلك أســى وتجـلـد*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

> *لـخــولــة أطــلال بـبـرقـة ثـهـمــد= تلوح كباقـي الوشــم في ظـاهر اليـد*
> 
> *وقــوفــاً بها صحبي علـى مطيـهـم= يـقـــولـون لا تـهلك أســى وتجـلـد*



السلام عليكم

طرفة بن العبد او بالاحرى معلقته....

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

مقولة مشهورة وسهلة جدا

"نحن ؟! نحن على خط امامنا الخميني نؤمن بالقاعدة التي سنها هذا الامام اقتلونا فإن شعبنا سيعي اكثر فأكثر "

من اول من فالها؟؟؟

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

> *الإمام الشافعي*



 


خطأ مو الامام الشافعي

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

> تغترب عن الأوطان فــــــي طلب العلى ....... وسافر ففي الأسفار خمس فوائد
> 
> تفـــــرج هـــــم . واكتســــاب معيشة ....... وعلم وآداب .وصحبه مــــــــــاجـــد
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مـــــــــــــــــــــــــن القائل ؟؟



مره أخرى

----------


## الأمل الوردي

بحثت عن هذه الابيات والي لقيته


إن الامام الشافعي هو  قائلهم
ننتظر الاجابه

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

القائل هو الأمـــــــــــــــام علي عليه السلام

----------


## looovely

*ترجو النجاه ولم تسلك مسالكها ان السفينه لا تجري على اليابس*
* من القائل؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

> *ترجو النجاه ولم تسلك مسالكها ان السفينه لا تجري على اليابس*
> 
> 
> *من القائل؟؟*



 السلام عليكم

ابو العتاهية

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

> السلام عليكم
> 
> مقولة مشهورة وسهلة جدا
> 
> "نحن ؟! نحن على خط امامنا الخميني نؤمن بالقاعدة التي سنها هذا الامام اقتلونا فإن شعبنا سيعي اكثر فأكثر "
> 
> من اول من فالها؟؟؟



 
هذا موجود في الصفحة اللي قبل ولا احد جاوبه..

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## الأمل الوردي

السيد عباس الموسوي

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اجابة صحيحة عزيزتي

ننتظر سؤالك...

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*علـى وجـه مي مسحـة من ملاحـة*
*وتحت الثياب العار لو كان باديا*
*ألم تـر أن الماء يخـبـث طعـمـه* 
*وإن كان لون الماء أبيـض صافـيا*
*فواضيعة الشعر الذي لج فانقضى*
*بـمـي ولـم أملك ضـلال فـؤاديـا* 

*من القائل ؟*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اتوقع انه الشاعر ذو الرمه

----------


## الأمل الوردي

*من القائل :



صن النفس وحملها على ما يزينها - تعش سالم والقول فيك جميل*

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

الامـــــــــــــام علي عليه السلام

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

تــــطاول ليلي بهم وصب .................. ودمع كسح السقاء السرب

للعب قصي بأحلامــــــها  ................. وهل يرجع الحلم بعـد اللعب


مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن القائـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل ؟؟

----------


## الأمل الوردي

أبو طالب

----------


## الأمل الوردي

*من القائـل::

انا افكر إذآ انا موجـود ؟؟؟*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

الفرنسي ديكارت

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

من القائــل
لا تعذل المشتاق في أشواقه ... حتى يكون حشاك في أحشائه

----------


## الأمل الوردي

المتنبي

----------


## الأمل الوردي

*من القائل ::: أخي جاوز الظالمون المدى فحق الجهاد وحق الفـــدا ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* للشاعر:علي محمود طه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كلانا مظهر للناس بغضا*
*وكل عند صاحبه مكين*
*تخبرنا العيون بما اردنا*
*وفي القلبين ثم هوى دفين* 
*من القائل ؟*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

البحتري

----------


## الأمل الوردي

من القائل إن الفكر ة تتطـور من الإثبـات إلى النقض إلى الخلاصة ؟

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

> إن الفكرة تتطـور من الإثبـات إلى النقض إلى الخلاصة




 الفيلسوف الالماني هيغل

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*من القائل*

*يـــا لـهــا رقـــةً تـكــاد يـــرفَ الــــورد
مـنـهـا فــــي الـصـخــرة الـجـلـمـود !

أيَ شيء تـراكِ ؟ هـل انـتِ "فينيـس"
تـهــادت بـيــن الـــورى مـــن جــديــد

لتعـيـد الشـبـاب والـفــرح المـعـسـول
لـلــعــالــم الـتــعــيــسِ الـعــمــيــد !*

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

قصيدة أبو القاسم الشابي صلوات في هياكل الحب

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

*لا تعجب بدنيا أنت تاركها......................... كم نالها من ملوك ثم قد ذهبوا*

*مــــــــــــــن القائل؟؟*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

الفرزدق

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

من القائــل
لاتشتري العبد الا والعصا معه .... ان العبيد لانجاس مناكيد

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *كلانا مظهر للناس بغضا*
> *وكل عند صاحبه مكين*
> *تخبرنا العيون بما اردنا*
> *وفي القلبين ثم هوى دفين* 
> *من القائل ؟*



 

*إجابة خاطئة ليس البحتري* 
*وإنما القائل هي* 
*ليلى بنت سعد العامرية** تخاطب فيها قيس بن الملوح*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> من القائــل
> 
> 
> لاتشتري العبد الا والعصا معه .... ان العبيد لانجاس مناكيد



 
*الجواب هو المتنبي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*طربت وما هذا بساعة مطرب* 
*إلى الَحيّ حَلّوا بين عَاذٍ فجُبْجُبِ* 
*قَدِيما فأمْسَتْ دارُهُم قد تلعبتْ* 
*بها خرقات الريح من كل ملعبِ*
*وكَمْ قَدْ رَأى رائيهِم ورَأْيتُه*
*بِها لِي مِنْ عمِّ كريم ومن أَبِ*
*فوارس من آل النفاضة سادة*
*ومن آل كَعْبِ سؤددٌ غيرُ مُعْقَبِ*
*وحيِّ حريدٍ قد صبحْنا بغارة* 
*ِفلم يمس بيت منهم تحت كوكبِ*
*سننا عليهم ، كل جرداء شطبة*
*لجوج تباري كل أجرد شرجبِ*
*أجشُّ هزيمٌ في الخَبارِإذا انتحى*
*هَوادي عِطفَيْه العِنان مُقرّبِ*


*من القائل ؟*

----------


## looovely

*ليلى الأخيلية*

----------


## looovely

*آذَنَ اليومَ جِيرتي بارتحالِ        
        وبِبَيْنٍ مُودَّعٍ واحتمالِ 
وانتضوا أينق النجائب صعراً        
        أَخَذوها بالسَّيْر بالإرقالِ* 
* من القائل؟؟
**
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

> *آذَنَ اليومَ جِيرتي بارتحالِ* 
> 
> _وبِبَيْنٍ مُودَّعٍ واحتمالِ_ 
> _وانتضوا أينق النجائب صعراً_ 
> _أَخَذوها بالسَّيْر بالإرقالِ_ 
> *من القائل؟؟*



 
*كأنو النابغة الشيباني*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*ان الذين هم معنا حتى النهاية هم اولئك المتجرعين لالام الفقر والحرمان والاستضعاف* 
*من القائل؟؟؟

**
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من أقوال الإمام الخميني (قدس سره)*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*خليلي عُوجا من صدور الرواحـل* 
*بجُمهور حُزوَي فابكيا في المنازل‏*
*لعل انحدار الدمع يعـقـب راحة* 
*إلى القلب أو يشفي نجي البلابـل‏*


*من القائل ؟*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ذو الرمه

----------


## الأمل الوردي

من القائل :

وما المال والأهلون إلا ودائع ولا بد يوما أن ترد الودائع

----------


## looovely

> *خليلي عُوجا من صدور الرواحـل* 
> 
> *بجُمهور حُزوَي فابكيا في المنازل‏*
> *لعل انحدار الدمع يعـقـب راحة* 
> *إلى القلب أو يشفي نجي البلابـل‏* 
> 
> 
> *من القائل ؟*



 *                 ذي الرمة*

----------


## looovely

> من القائل :
> 
> وما المال والأهلون إلا ودائع ولا بد يوما أن ترد الودائع



  _  لبيد بن ربيعة_

----------


## looovely

*ألا مَنْ مُبْلِغٌ عَنِّي عَلِيًّا        
        وقاهُ اللهُ صرفَ النائباتِ 
مَقالاً لَمْ يَكُنْ وَأبِيكَ مَيْناً        
        ولمْ أسلُكْ بهِ طُرقَ السُّعاة* 
* من القائل؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

> *ألا مَنْ مُبْلِغٌ عَنِّي عَلِيًّا* 
> 
> _وقاهُ اللهُ صرفَ النائباتِ_ 
> _مَقالاً لَمْ يَكُنْ وَأبِيكَ مَيْناً_ 
> _ولمْ أسلُكْ بهِ طُرقَ السُّعاة_ 
> 
> *من القائل؟؟*



 كأنه لشاعر العصر العباسي  ابن الخياط<<< مو متاكدة

انتظر التصحيح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب صحيح هو ابن الخياط*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أُوصِي بنصرِ النبيِّ الخيْرِ مُشْهِدَهُ        
        عَلياً ابْني وعمَّ الخيرِ عَبّاسا 
وحمزة َ الأسَدَ المَخْشِيَّ صَوَلَتُهُ        
        وجَعفراً أنْ تَذودوا دونَه النَّاسا 
وهاشِما كلَّها أُوصي بِنُصرتهِ        
        أنْ يأخذوا دونَ حَربِ القَومِ أَمراسا 
كونوا فِدًى ، لكمُ نَفسي وما ولدَتْ        
        مِن دونِ أحمدَ عندَ الرَّوْعِ أَتْراسا 
بكلِّ أبيضَ مَصْقولٍ عَوارضُهُ        
        تَخالُه في سَوادِ الليلِ مَقْاسا 
*

*من القائل ؟*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ابو طالب

----------


## الأمل الوردي

من القائل إذا المرء لم يدنس من اللؤم عرضه فكل رداء يرتديه جميل ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* السموءل*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كان كثير من الناس منذ القديم يظنون أن القصيدة التي مطلعها "إذا المرء لم يدنس من اللؤم عرضه" للسموءل بن عاديا اليهودي.. ولكن بعض رواة الأدب كابن طباطبا العلوي (ت 478) وأبي بكر الصولي (ت 335هـ) وابن الأعرابي (ت 231هـ) والمرزوقي (ت 421هـ) ذكروا أنها لعبد الملك بن عبدالرحيم الحارثي، ونبهوا على أنها تنسب خطأ إلى السموءل*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*عليك بتقوى الله ان كنت غافلا ***يأتيك بالأرزاق من حيث لا تدري 

فكيف تخاف الفقر والله رازقا **** فقد رزق الطير والحوت في البحر

ومن ظن أن الرزق يأتي بقوة **** ما أكل العصفور شيئا مع النسر

تزول عن الدنيا فإنك لا تدري *** إذا جن عليك الليل هل تعيش إلى الفجر 

فكم من صحيح مات من غير علة ***وكم من سقيم عاش حينا من الدهر 

وكم من فتى أمسى وأصبح ضاحكا ***وأكفانه في الغيب تنسج وهو لا يدري 

فمن عاش ألفا وألفين *****فلا بد من يوم يسير إلى القبر*


*من القائل ؟*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

الامام علي (عليه السلام )

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

من القائـــل
فلو كان لي قلبان لعشت بواحد ... وابقيت قلبا في هواك يعذب

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*قصيدة مجنون ليلى قيس ابن الملوح*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الا لا يجهلن احد علنيا فنجهل فوق جهل الجاهلينا
ونعدو حيث لا يعدى علينا ونضرب بالمواسي من يلينا
ابا هند مهلا لا تعجل علينا وانضرنا نخبرك اليقينا 
بانا نورد الرايات بيضا ونصدرهن حمرا قد روينا 
بفتيان يرون القتل مجدا وشيبا في الحروب مجربيا
لنا الدينا ومن اضحى عليها ونبطش حين نبطش قادرينا
اذا بلغ الرضيع لنا فطاما تخر له الجبابر ساجدينا
*


*من القائل ؟*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

عمر بن كلثوم

----------


## الأمل الوردي

من القائل

انا ابن جلا وطلاع الثنايا...متى أضع العمامة تعرفوني..؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

سحيم بن وثيل الرياحى

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*و معشر لم تزل في الحـرب بيضهـم* 
*حمر الخدود وما مـن شانهـا الخجـل*
*إذا انتضوهـا بروقـا ردهـا سحـبـا*
*بهـا دم سـال منهـا عـارض هطـل*
*توحـي إلـى كـل قرطـاس بلاغتـه* 
*سحـر البيـان ومـن أقلامـه الرسـل*
*سمـر تروقـك رأي العيـن عـاريـة* 
*ومـن البديـع معانيـه لـهـا حـلـل* 
*زالوا فـأودع فـي الأسمـاع ذكرهـم* 
*محاسنـا أودعتهـا قبلـهـا المـقـ**ل*
*امدح فقل فـي معانيـه فقـد كرمـت*
*لا يحسن القول حتـى يحسـن العمـل* 


*من القائل ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*محمد بن سليمان بن علي بن عبد الله التلمساني،*

* شمس الدين (661-688 هـ/1263-1289 م)، شاعر مترقق، مقبول الشعر ويقال له أيضاً ابن العفيف نسبة إلى أبيه الذي عرف* *بالعفيف التلمساني**، وكان شاعراً أيضاً.*
*لقب لرقته وطرافة شعره بالشاب الظريف ، فغلب عليه هذا اللقب وعرف به.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*لا تمشي في طريق من طرق الحياة الا ومعك سؤط عزيمتك ؤارادتك لتلهب به كل عقبة تتعرض طريقتك*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

القائل هو الاديب الالماني نيشته

----------


## الأمل الوردي

"لن أرتد حتى أزرع في الأرض جنتي......أو أنتزع من السماء جنتها....أو نموت معا...."

من القائل؟؟؟؟

----------


## حكايا الشموع

*غسان كنفاني..*

----------


## حكايا الشموع

من القائل:(انا افكر اذن انا موجود؟؟)

----------


## !..قلب طفلة..!

*الله ـم صل ِ على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطآهرين ..،*


*أعتقد  ( اذا ماخآب ظني ) .. انهآ احدى مقولآت ديكآرت الشهيرة ..*

----------


## !..قلب طفلة..!

*الله ـم صل ِ على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطآهرين ..،*


*من القآئل ..؟*


*"مداد قلم الكاتب مقدس مثل دم الشهيد..!"*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة !..قلب طفلة..!
					

الله ـم صل ِ على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطآهرين ..،



*



> *أعتقد ( اذا ماخآب ظني ) .. انهآ احدى مقولآت ديكآرت الشهيرة ..*






*جواب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة !..قلب طفلة..!
					

الله ـم صل ِ على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطآهرين ..،



*



> *من القآئل ..؟*
> 
> 
> *"مداد قلم الكاتب مقدس مثل دم الشهيد..!"*







*القائل شكسبير*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*دعيني.. أحبك 


**دعيني أقاوم شوقي إليك 

وأهرب منك ولو في الخيال 

لأني أحبك وهما طويلا 

وحلم بعيني بعيد المنال 

دعيني أراك هداية عمري 

وإن كنت في العمر بعض الضلال 

دعيني أقاوم شوقي إليك 

**
**من القائل ؟*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

فاروق جويدة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يا طغاة 
يتمنى خيركم 
لو أنه كان حصاة 
أو غبارا في الفلاة 
أو بقايا بقـرة في أست شاة. 
هيئوا كشف أمانيكم من الآن 
فإن الفجر آت. 
أظننتم، ساعة السطو على الميراث، 
أن الحق مات؟! 
لم يمت بل هو آت!!
**
* 
*من القائل ؟*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

للمبدع احمد مطر
هو من يبتديء الخلق
وهم من يخلقون الخاتمات! 
هو يعفو عن خطايانا 
وهم لا يغفرون الحسنات! 
هو يعطينا الحياة 
دون إذلال 
وهم، إن فاتنا القتل، 
يمنون علينا بالوفاة! 
شرط أن يكتب عزرائيل 
إقراراً بقبض الروح 
بالشكل الذي يشفي غليل السلطات! 
** 
هم يجيئون بتفويض إلهي 
وإن نحن ذهبنا لنصلي 
للذي فوضهم 
فاضت علينا الطلقات 
واستفاضت قوة الأمن 
بتفتيش الرئات 
عن دعاء خائن مختبئ في ا لسكرا ت 
و بر فع ا لـبصـما ت 
عن أمانينا 
وطارت عشرات الطائرات 
لاعتقال الصلوات! 
** 
ربنا قال 
بأن الأرض ميراث ا لـتـقـا ة 
فاتقينا وعملنا الصالحات 
والذين انغمسوا في الموبقات 
سرقوا ميراثنا منا 
ولم يبقوا لنا منه 
سوى المعتقلات! 
** 
طفح الليل.. 
وماذا غير نور الفجر بعد الظلمات؟ 
حين يأتي فجرنا عما قريب 
يا طغاة 
يتمنى خيركم 
لو أنه كان حصاة 
أو غبارا في الفلاة 
أو بقايا بعـرة في أست شاة. 
هيئوا كشف أمانيكم من الآن 
فإن الفجر آت. 
أظننتم، ساعة السطو على الميراث، 
أن الحق مات؟! 
لم يمت بل هو آت!!

----------


## ابو طارق

*يا عالِمَ الأسرار علمَ اليقينْ*

*يا كاشف الضُّرَ عن البائسينْ*

*يا قابل الأعذار فِئْنا إلى*

*ظلّك فاقْبَلْ توبةََ التائبينْ.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الأبيات من رباعيات الخيـام*
*القصيدة الأصلية للشاعر الفارسى عمر الخيام و ترجمها أحمد رامى شعرا إلى العربية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أيها الساهر تغفو تذكر العهد وتصحو
فإذا ما التأم جرح جد بالتذكار جرح
فتعلم كيف تنسى وتعلم كيف تمحو
*

*من القائل ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قصيدة  الاطلال * 

*للشاعر  ::ابراهيم  ناجي* 

*وقد  غنتها ام  كلثوم   من  الحان   رياض السنباطي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*هذه ليلتي وحلم حياتي*

*بين ماضٍ من الزمان وآت*

*الهوى أنت كله والأماني*

*فاملأ الكأس بالغرام وهات*

*بعد حين يبدل الحب دارا*

*والعصافير تهجر الأوكار*

*وديار كانت قديماً ديارا*

*سترانا كما نراها قفارا*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

هي لجورج جرداق وقد فنتها ام كلثوم

بس مو متاكدة

انتظر التصحيح


نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح * 


*جورج  جرداق  اللبناني*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قال الإمام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ( عليه السلام )* 

*: « إن لله حرما وهو مكة ، وإن للرسول ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) حرماً وهو المدينة ، وإن لأمير المؤمنين ( عليه السلام ) حرما وهو الكوفة ، وإن لنا حرماً وهو بلدة قم . وستدفن فيها امرأة من أولادي تسمى فاطمة ، فمن زارها وجبت له الجنة »*

----------


## عنيده

*الامام الصادق عليه السلاام ..*

----------


## عنيده

*قال الإمام ................... (عليه السلام): (أفضل العبادة عفة البطن والفرج).*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* الإمام الباقر ( عليه السلام )*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*تجاعيد الحزن بانت على وجه الزمن يافلان*
*وكوني اظلم بلحظة وخابت كل امالي*
*تهشم خافقي مرة بيد وحش يقول : انسان*
*ترجيته تمنيته عن احساسي يظل سالي*


*من القائل ؟* 
*______________* 
قلبي يحدثني بأنك مُتلفي
روحي فداك عرفت أم لم تعرف

من القائل ؟ 


__________________________ 
*لولا الحياء لهاجني استعبار*
*ولزرت قبرك والحبيب يزار*

*من القائل* ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*جرير*

----------


## ابو طارق

*حدثتني عيناك سبع لغـــــات* 
*يعجز الشعر عن حديث العيـون* 
*مثلها الصبح في شروق الصحاري* 
*مثلها السحر في الغمام الهتــون* 
*كخيول من مطلع الشمس همـت*

----------


## looovely

* الشاعر السوري عمر الفرا*

----------


## looovely

*لم أجن في الحب ذنباً أستحق به عتباً ... ولكنها تحريف أقوالي*
* من القائل؟؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *لم أجن في الحب ذنباً أستحق به عتباً ... ولكنها تحريف أقوالي*
> 
> 
> *من القائل؟؟*



 
*محمود سامي البارودي*

----------


## ابو طارق

* إن كنت تدري ما الغـرام فداوني أو ... لا فخل العـذل والتفنيدا*

----------


## looovely

> *إن كنت تدري ما الغـرام فداوني أو ... لا فخل العـذل والتفنيدا*



*ايليا أبي ماضي*

----------


## looovely

*دفء الشتاء فيه و ارتعاشة الخريف ....
و الموت و الميلاد و الظلام و الضياء ..*
*فستفيق ملء روحي رعشة البكاء*
*و نشوة وحشية تعانق السماء ...*
*كنشوة الطفل اذا خاف من القمر !!* 
*من القائل؟!*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بدر شاكر السياب..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أرى الليل يجلوه النهار و لا أرى* 
* خلال المخازي عن تميم تجلت* 
*أقرت تميم لابن دحمـــــــة حكمه* 
* و كانت إذا سيمت هوانا أقرت* 
*تميم بطرق اللؤم أهدى من القطـا*
* حتى إذا سلكت سبل المكارم ضلت* 
*فلو أن برغوثا على ظهر قملة*
* يكر على جموع تميم لولت*

----------


## looovely

> *أرى الليل يجلوه النهار و لا أرى* 
> 
> *خلال المخازي عن تميم تجلت* 
> *أقرت تميم لابن دحمـــــــة حكمه* 
> *و كانت إذا سيمت هوانا أقرت* 
> *تميم بطرق اللؤم أهدى من القطـا*
> *حتى إذا سلكت سبل المكارم ضلت* 
> *فلو أن برغوثا على ظهر قملة*
> 
> *يكر على جموع تميم لولت*




 اعتقد للطرماح بن حكيم

----------


## looovely

*إذا كان جوابي صح فـ هذا سؤالي* 
*سبحان من خلق الخلق
من ضعيف مهين
فساقة من قرار
الي قرار مكين
في الحجب شيئا فشيئا
تحاردون العيون
حتي بدت حركات
مخلوقة من سكون* 
*من القائل؟؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الشاعر العباسي ابو نواس*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اني لفي بلدة امسى بسيرها 
ثوب الشريعة في مخرق عاداتي
يالٍ تعاسةٍ من دعوى مدينتنا
فيها يعد الهوى كبرى الخطيئاتي
عبارة علقت في كل منعطفِ
اعوذ بالله من تلك الحماقاتي
عشق البنات حرام في مدينتنا
عشق البنات طريق للغواياتي
إياك ان تلتقي يوما بامراة 
إياك إياك ان تغري الحبيباتي
إن الصبابة عار في مدينتنا 
فكيف لو كان حبي للاميراتي
سمراء ما كان حزني عمرا ابدده
ولكنني عاشق والحب مأساتي
الصبح أهدى للازهار قبلته
والعلقم المرقدج أمسى بكاساتي*




*من القائل ؟*

----------


## بيسان

&&&انا وليلي &&& كامله للشاعر حسن المرواني

----------


## بيسان

يا قصيدي طال ليلك بالصدود و بالعناد 
والقـضيـة ما تحـمّـل لا عنــاد و لا صــدود

هات راسك وِدّي أكتب و الحبر دمّ الفؤاد
في زمان الذلّ جيتك والصبر جـاء له حدود

انكشف وجه الحقيقة وابتدأ العلم الوِكَاد
والشواهد للمشاهد ما تبي قـول الشهــود

من القائل ؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

> يا قصيدي طال ليلك بالصدود و بالعناد 
> 
> والقـضيـة ما تحـمّـل لا عنــاد و لا صــدود 
> هات راسك وِدّي أكتب و الحبر دمّ الفؤاد
> في زمان الذلّ جيتك والصبر جـاء له حدود 
> انكشف وجه الحقيقة وابتدأ العلم الوِكَاد
> والشواهد للمشاهد ما تبي قـول الشهــود 
> من القائل ؟؟



 

*الشاعر :: محمد بن جلبان السبيعي* 

*واسم القصيدة  :: نبض الشوارع*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من القائل ((الشاعر))*

*في القدس أعمدةُ الرُّخامِ الداكناتُ
كأنَّ تعريقَ الرُّخامِ دخانْ
ونوافذٌ تعلو المساجدَ والكنائس،
أَمْسَكَتْ بيدِ الصُّباحِ تُرِيهِ كيفَ النقشُ بالألوانِ، 
وَهْوَ يقول: "لا بل هكذا"،
فَتَقُولُ: "لا بل هكذا"، 
حتى إذا طال الخلافُ تقاسما
فالصبحُ حُرٌّ خارجَ العَتَبَاتِ لَكِنْ 
إن أرادَ دخولَها
فَعَلَيهِ أن يَرْضَى بحُكْمِ نوافذِ الرَّحمنْ*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*قصيدة في القدس _لتميم البرغوثي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*صنع في طوكيو


أيا امرأةً.. 

من زجاج و قطن. 

سأرمي بنفسي من الطابق المئتين 

اكتئاباً.. و غربة 

فماذا سأفعل فيك؟ 

ايا امرأة وضعوها بعلبة.. 

صحيح ..بأن ثيابك أثواب لعبة.. 

و مكياج وجهك مكياج لعبة.. 

و لكنني لست أخلط بين أمور الفراش.. 

و بين أمور المحبة. 

أيا امرأة 

وصلتني بكيس البريد.. 

أحاول تحريض عقلك.. 

من دون جدوى, 

و كيف أحاول تثقيف لعبة؟؟ 

أيا امرأة.. 

صنعوها بطوكيو 

لأعرف أنك وحش جميل.. 

و كنز جميل.. 

و صيد جميل.. 

و لكنني لا أحس بأية رغبة.... 

أنا آسف.. 

إن جرحت شعورك 

لكنني... 

لا أحس بأي رغبة.. 

فعودي إلى علبة المخمل القرمزي 

فإن شروطي في الحب صعبة.*



*من القائل ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نزار  قباني*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية والدي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو الشاعر* 

*فــي قـَلـْبـِــهِ يَـحْـمـِـــلُ غـُرْبَـتــَــهُ 
و حـَرْفــُـــهُ أصْبـَــحَ قِـبْـلـَـتــَــهُ 

مـَـا زَالــَـتِ الأحـْــــدَاثُ تـَدْهَـمـُـهُ 
تـُريـــــدُ أنْ تـَقـْـتــُـــلَ نـَخـْوَتــَــهُ 

مـَــا زَالـَـــتِ الـدُّنـْيـَــا تـُعـَانـِـــدُهُ 
تـُريـــــدُ أنْ تــُــــذِلَّ عـِـزَّتــَـــــهُ*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هو الشاعرالمصري "عبد الرحمن يوسف"*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*انتزع مني بطاقتي الشخصية* 
*ليتأكد أني عربية*

*وبدأ يفتش حقيبتي وكأني أحمل*
*قنبلة ذرية*

*وقف يتأملني بصمت سمراء وملامحي ثورية*
*فتعجبت لمطلبه وسؤاله عن الهوية*

*كيف لم يعرف من عيوني أني عربيه*
*أم أنه فضل أن أكون أعجمية*

*لأدخل بلاده دون إبراز الهوية*
*وطال انتظاري وكأني لست في بلاد عربية*

*أخبرته أن عروبتي لا تحتاج لبطاقة شخصية*
*فلم انتظر على هذه الحدود الوهمية*

*وتذكرت مديح جدي لأيام الجاهلية*
*عندما كان العربي يجوب المدن العربية*
*لا يحمل معه سوى زاده ولغته العربية*

*وبدأ يسألني عن أسمي جنسيتي*
*وسر زيارتي الفجائية*

*فأجبته أن اسمي وحدة*
*جنسيتي عربية سر زيارتي تاريخية*

*سألني عن مهنتي وإن كان لي سوابق جنائية*
*فأجبته أني إنسانة عادية*
*لكني كنت شاهدا على اغتيال القومية*

*سأل عن يوم ميلادي وفي أي سنة هجرية*
*فأجبته أني ولدت يوم ولدت البشرية*

*سألني إن كنت أحمل أي أمراض وبائية*
*فأجبته أني أصبت بذبحة صدرية*
*عندما سألني ابني عن معنى الوحدة العربية*

*فسألني أي ديانة أتبع الإسلام أم المسيحية*
*فأجبته بأني أعبد ربي بكل الأديان السماوية*

*فأعاد لي أوراقي حقيبتي وبطاقتي الشخصية* 
*وقال عودي من حيث أتيت*
*فبلادي لا تستقبل الحرية*






*من القائل ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*انتزع مني بطاقتي الشخصية* 
*ليتأكد أني عربية*

*وبدأ يفتش حقيبتي وكأني أحمل*
*قنبلة ذرية*

*وقف يتأملني بصمت سمراء وملامحي ثورية*
*فتعجبت لمطلبه وسؤاله عن الهوية*

*كيف لم يعرف من عيوني أني عربيه*
*أم أنه فضل أن أكون أعجمية*

*لأدخل بلاده دون إبراز الهوية*
*وطال انتظاري وكأني لست في بلاد عربية*

*أخبرته أن عروبتي لا تحتاج لبطاقة شخصية*
*فلم انتظر على هذه الحدود الوهمية*

*وتذكرت مديح جدي لأيام الجاهلية*
*عندما كان العربي يجوب المدن العربية*
*لا يحمل معه سوى زاده ولغته العربية*

*وبدأ يسألني عن أسمي جنسيتي*
*وسر زيارتي الفجائية*

*فأجبته أن اسمي وحدة*
*جنسيتي عربية سر زيارتي تاريخية*

*سألني عن مهنتي وإن كان لي سوابق جنائية*
*فأجبته أني إنسانة عادية*
*لكني كنت شاهدا على اغتيال القومية*

*سأل عن يوم ميلادي وفي أي سنة هجرية*
*فأجبته أني ولدت يوم ولدت البشرية*

*سألني إن كنت أحمل أي أمراض وبائية*
*فأجبته أني أصبت بذبحة صدرية*
*عندما سألني ابني عن معنى الوحدة العربية*

*فسألني أي ديانة أتبع الإسلام أم المسيحية*
*فأجبته بأني أعبد ربي بكل الأديان السماوية*

*فأعاد لي أوراقي حقيبتي وبطاقتي الشخصية* 
*وقال عودي من حيث أتيت*
*فبلادي لا تستقبل الحرية*






*من القائل ؟*
دي قصيده الى الشاعره الليبيه الشابه ردينه الفيلاني

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*1* 
*لقد أورَثَتْ قلبي وكان مصححا* 
*بثينةُ صدغا يوم طار رداؤها* 


*2* *إذ خَطَرَتْ من ذكر بثنة خطرةٌ* 
*عصتني شؤون العين فانهلّ ماؤها*  


*3* *فإن لم أزرها عادني الشوق والهوى* 
*وعاود قلبي من بثينة داؤها*  


*4* *وكيف بنفس أنتِ هيّجتِ سقمها* 
*ويمنع منها يا بثين شفاؤها*  


*5* *لقد كنت أرجو أن تجودي بنائل* 
*فأخلف نفسي من جداك رجاؤها*  


*من القائل ؟*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *1* 
> *لقد أورَثَتْ قلبي وكان مصححا* 
> *بثينةُ صدغا يوم طار رداؤها* 
> 
> 
> *2* *إذ خَطَرَتْ من ذكر بثنة خطرةٌ* 
> *عصتني شؤون العين فانهلّ ماؤها*  
> 
> 
> ...



 للشاعر جميل بثينة 
أرجو التصحيح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي يعطيك الف عافية وتستحقي تقييم مني على مجهودك معنا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أفي كل يوم حبة القلـب تقـرع* 
*وعيني لبين من ذوي الـود تدمـع*
*أبالجَد أَنـي مبتلـى كل ساعـة*
*بهم لـه لوعــات حــزن تطلــع*
*إِذا ذَهَبَـت عَنّـي غَواشٍ لِعَبـرَة*
*أظـل الأُخـرى بَعدَهــا أَتَوَقــع*
*فلا النفس من تهمامهـا مُستَريحة*
*وَلا بالذي يأتي من الدهر تقنع*
*وَلا أَنا بِالَّلائـي نَسَبـتُ مُـرزؤ*
*وَلا بـذوي خـلصِ الصَفـا متمتِـع*
*وأولع بي صرف الزمـان وعطفه*
*لتقطيع وصل خلـة حيـن تقطَـع* 




*من القائل ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*أفي كل يوم حبة القلـب تقـرع* 
*وعيني لبين من ذوي الـود تدمـع*
*أبالجَد أَنـي مبتلـى كل ساعـة*
*بهم لـه لوعــات حــزن تطلــع*
*إِذا ذَهَبَـت عَنّـي غَواشٍ لِعَبـرَة*
*أظـل الأُخـرى بَعدَهــا أَتَوَقــع*
*فلا النفس من تهمامهـا مُستَريحة*
*وَلا بالذي يأتي من الدهر تقنع*
*وَلا أَنا بِالَّلائـي نَسَبـتُ مُـرزؤ*
*وَلا بـذوي خـلصِ الصَفـا متمتِـع*
*وأولع بي صرف الزمـان وعطفه*
*لتقطيع وصل خلـة حيـن تقطَـع* 





*من القائل ؟*
*عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد الله بن عاصم بن ثابت الأنصاري*، من شعراء العصر الأموي،

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي ولقبه هو الاحوص*
*تستاهلي تقييم مني على نشاطك ومجهودك معنا :)*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*خَرجتَ لهم تُمسِي البراحَ*
* وَلَم تَكُن كَمَن*
* حِصنُهُ فيه الرتاجُ المضَّببُ*
* وَمَا خَالدٌ يَستَطعِمُ المَاءَ*
* فَاغِراً بِعَدلِكَ*
* والدَّاعِي إِلَى المَوتِ يَنعبُ*



*من القائل ؟*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *خَرجتَ لهم تُمسِي البراحَ*
> 
> *وَلَم تَكُن كَمَن*
> *حِصنُهُ فيه الرتاجُ المضَّببُ*
> *وَمَا خَالدٌ يَستَطعِمُ المَاءَ*
> *فَاغِراً بِعَدلِكَ*
> *والدَّاعِي إِلَى المَوتِ يَنعبُ* 
> 
> 
> ...




*الكميت بن زيد الأسدي* (60 هـ-126 هـ) 
شاعر عربي من شعراء العصر الأموي، سكن الكوفة واشتهر بالتشيع وقصائده في ذلك المسماة بالهاشميات.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي سلمت يمناك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ومهما تكنْ عند امرئٍ من خليقةٍ* 
*وإنْ تَخْفي على الناس تُعْلَمِ*

*من القائل ؟*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *ومهما تكنْ عند امرئٍ من خليقةٍ* 
> *وإنْ تَخْفي على الناس تُعْلَمِ*
> 
> 
> *من القائل ؟*



* زهير بن أبي سلمى*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يعاتبني في الدًّين قومي*
*وإنّما* *ديوني في أشياء تكسبهم حمدا*
*أسدّ به ما قد أخلّوا وضيّعوا*
*ثغور حقوقٍ ما أطاقوا لها سدّا*

*من القائل ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*يعاتبني في الدًّين قومي*

*وإنّما* *ديوني في أشياء تكسبهم حمدا*
*أسدّ به ما قد أخلّوا وضيّعوا*
*ثغور حقوقٍ ما أطاقوا لها سدّا* 

* من القائل*
*قصيدة الشاعر المقنع الكندي
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي يعطيك العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*منْ يلقَ يوماً على عِلاّته هرماً* 
*يلقَ السماحةَ منه والنّدى خلقَا*


*من القائل ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*منْ يلقَ يوماً على عِلاّته هرماً* 
*يلقَ السماحةَ منه والنّدى خلقَا*



*من القائل ؟*


*زهير بن أبي سلمى*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي شكرا على هذا المجهود اللا متناهي عزيزتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يا عيد يالك من هم وإيراق* 
*ومر طيف على الأهوال طراق*
*يمشي على الأين والحيات محتفيا*
*نفسي فداؤك من سار على ساق*
*ولا أقول إذا ما خلة صرمت*
*يا ويح نفسي من شوق وإشفاق*
*لكنما عولي إن كنت ذا عول*
*على بصير بكسب الحمد سباق*
*سباق غايات مجد في عشيرته*
*مرجع الصوت هدا بين أرفاق*
*عاري الضنابيب ممتد نواشره*
*مدلاج أدهم واهي الماء غساق*
*حمال ألوية شهاد أندية*
* قوال محكمة جواب آفاق* 

*من القائل ؟*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *يا عيد يالك من هم وإيراق* 
> 
> *ومر طيف على الأهوال طراق*
> *يمشي على الأين والحيات محتفيا*
> *نفسي فداؤك من سار على ساق*
> *ولا أقول إذا ما خلة صرمت*
> *يا ويح نفسي من شوق وإشفاق*
> *لكنما عولي إن كنت ذا عول*
> *على بصير بكسب الحمد سباق*
> ...



*تأبط شراً*
* هو ثابت بن جابر المري (توفي نحو* *530** م), أحد شعراء الجاهلية* *الصعاليك** الذين عاشوا في البادية منعزلين عن قبائلهم، من أمثال:* *الشنفرى**والسليك بن السلكة**وعروة ابن الورد العبسي**.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي نهضة إحساس سلمت يمناك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*غداة اللِّوَى إِذْ**‎ ‎رَاعَنِي ‏الْبَيْنُ بَغْتَة ً* *وَلَم يُوِد مِنْ خَرْقآءَ**‎ ‎شَيْئاً ‏قَتِيلُهَا**ولا مثلَ وجدي يومَ ‏جرعاءِ**‎ ‎مالكٍ* *وَجُمْهُورِ حُزْوَى يَوْمَ**‎ ‎سَارَتْ حُمُولُهَا**فَأَضْحَتْ بِوَعْسَآءِ**‎ ‎النُّمَيْطِ ‏كَأَنَّهَا**ذُرَى الأَثْلِ مِنْ وَادي‎ ‎الْقُرَى وَنَخِيلُهَا*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*غداة اللِّوَى إِذْ**‎ ‎رَاعَنِي ‏الْبَيْنُ بَغْتَة ً* 


*وَلَم يُوِد مِنْ خَرْقآءَ**‎ ‎شَيْئاً ‏قَتِيلُهَا*


*ولا مثلَ وجدي يومَ ‏جرعاءِ**‎ ‎مالكٍ* 


*وَجُمْهُورِ حُزْوَى يَوْمَ**‎ ‎سَارَتْ حُمُولُهَا*


*فَأَضْحَتْ بِوَعْسَآءِ**‎ ‎النُّمَيْطِ ‏كَأَنَّهَا*

*ذُرَى الأَثْلِ مِنْ وَادي‎ ‎الْقُرَى وَنَخِيلُهَا*
ذو الرمة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي دمت بخير وبعافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أَيَـظُـنُّ أنِّـي لُعبَـةٌ بيَدَيْـهِ ؟
أنـا لا أفَكِّـرُ بالرّجـوعِ إليـهِ 
اليومَ عادَ .. كأنَّ شـيئاً لم يكُـنْ
وبراءةُ الأطـفالِ في عَـيْنيْهِ ... 
ليقـولَ لي : إنِّي رفيقـةُ دربِـهِ
وبأنّني الحـبُّ الوحيـدُ لَدَيْـهِ.. 
حَمَلَ الزّهورَ إليَّ .. كيـفَ أرُدُّهُ
وصِبَايَ مرسـومٌ على شَـفَتَيْهِ ؟ 
ما عدْتُ أذكُرُ، والحرائقُ في دَمي
كيـفَ التجَـأْتُ أنا إلى زَنْدَيْـهِ 
خبَّأتُ رأسـي عنـدَهُ ... وكأنّني
طفـلٌ أعـادوهُ إلـى أبَوَيْـهِ .. 
حـتّى فسـاتيني التي أهملتُـها
فَرحَتْ بهِ .. رَقَصَتْ على قَدَمَيْهِ 
سـامَحتُهُ.. وسـألتُ عن أخبارِهِ
وبكيـتُ سـاعاتٍ على كَتِفَيْـهِ 
وبدونِ أن أدري تركتُ له يـدي
لتنامَ كالعصفـورِ بيـنَ يَدَيـْهِ .. 
ونَسيتُ حقدي كُلَّهُ فـي لَحظَـةٍ
مَن قالَ إنّي قد حَقَـدْتُ عليهِ ؟ 
كَم قُلتُ إنّي غيـرُ عائـدَةٍ لـهُ
ورَجعتُ .. ما أحلى الرّجوعَ إليهِ


من القائل ؟

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

أَيَـظُـنُّ أنِّـي لُعبَـةٌ بيَدَيْـهِ ؟

أنـا لا أفَكِّـرُ بالرّجـوعِ إليـهِ 
اليومَ عادَ .. كأنَّ شـيئاً لم يكُـنْ
وبراءةُ الأطـفالِ في عَـيْنيْهِ ... 
ليقـولَ لي : إنِّي رفيقـةُ دربِـهِ
وبأنّني الحـبُّ الوحيـدُ لَدَيْـهِ.. 
حَمَلَ الزّهورَ إليَّ .. كيـفَ أرُدُّهُ
وصِبَايَ مرسـومٌ على شَـفَتَيْهِ ؟ 
ما عدْتُ أذكُرُ، والحرائقُ في دَمي
كيـفَ التجَـأْتُ أنا إلى زَنْدَيْـهِ 
خبَّأتُ رأسـي عنـدَهُ ... وكأنّني
طفـلٌ أعـادوهُ إلـى أبَوَيْـهِ .. 
حـتّى فسـاتيني التي أهملتُـها
فَرحَتْ بهِ .. رَقَصَتْ على قَدَمَيْهِ 
سـامَحتُهُ.. وسـألتُ عن أخبارِهِ
وبكيـتُ سـاعاتٍ على كَتِفَيْـهِ 
وبدونِ أن أدري تركتُ له يـدي
لتنامَ كالعصفـورِ بيـنَ يَدَيـْهِ .. 
ونَسيتُ حقدي كُلَّهُ فـي لَحظَـةٍ
مَن قالَ إنّي قد حَقَـدْتُ عليهِ ؟ 
كَم قُلتُ إنّي غيـرُ عائـدَةٍ لـهُ
ورَجعتُ .. ما أحلى الرّجوعَ إليهِ 


من القائل ؟
الشاعر الكبير نزار قباني

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي قصيدة جميلة قرأتها مرتين* 
*وسيتم التقييم عزيزتي دموعه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*عينان زرقاوان.. ينعس فيهما لون الغدير 
أرنو فينساب الخيال و ينصت القلب الكسير 
و أغيب في نغم يذوب.. و في غمائم من عبير 
بيضاء مكسال التلوي تستفيق على خرير 
ناءٍ.. يموت و قد تثاءب كوكب الليل الأخير 
يمضي على مهل و أسمع همستين.. وأستدير 
فأذوب في عينين ينعس فيهما لون الغدير 
حسناء يا ظل الربيع, مللت أشباح الشتاء 
سوداً تطل من النوافذ كلما عبس المساء 
حسناء.. ما جدوى شبابي إن تقضى بالشقاء 
عيناك.. يا للكوكبين الحالمين بلا انتهاء 
لولاهما ما كنت أعلم أن أضواء الرجاء 
زرقاء ساجية.. و أن النور من صنع النساء 
هي نظرة من مقلتيك و بسمة تعد اللقاء 
و يضيء يومي عن غدي, وتفر أشباح الشتاء 
** 
عيناك.. أم غاب ينام على وسائد من ظلال 
ساج تلثم بالسكون فلا حفيف و لا انثيال 
إلا صدى واه يسيل على قياثر في الخيال 
إني أحس الذكريات يلفها ظل ابتهال.. 
في مقلتيك مَدى تذوب عليه أحلام طوال, 
وغفا الزمان.. فلا صباح ..و لا مساء و لا زوال! 
أني أضيع مع الضباب سوى بقايا من سؤال: 
عيناك.. أم غاب ينام على وسائد من ظلال! 
*

*من القائل ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*عينان زرقاوان.. ينعس فيهما لون الغدير* 

*أرنو فينساب الخيال و ينصت القلب الكسير* 
*و أغيب في نغم يذوب.. و في غمائم من عبير* 
*بيضاء مكسال التلوي تستفيق على خرير* 
*ناءٍ.. يموت و قد تثاءب كوكب الليل الأخير* 
*يمضي على مهل و أسمع همستين.. وأستدير* 
*فأذوب في عينين ينعس فيهما لون الغدير* 
*حسناء يا ظل الربيع, مللت أشباح الشتاء* 
*سوداً تطل من النوافذ كلما عبس المساء* 
*حسناء.. ما جدوى شبابي إن تقضى بالشقاء* 
*عيناك.. يا للكوكبين الحالمين بلا انتهاء* 
*لولاهما ما كنت أعلم أن أضواء الرجاء* 
*زرقاء ساجية.. و أن النور من صنع النساء* 
*هي نظرة من مقلتيك و بسمة تعد اللقاء* 
*و يضيء يومي عن غدي, وتفر أشباح الشتاء* 
**** 
*عيناك.. أم غاب ينام على وسائد من ظلال* 
*ساج تلثم بالسكون فلا حفيف و لا انثيال* 
*إلا صدى واه يسيل على قياثر في الخيال* 
*إني أحس الذكريات يلفها ظل ابتهال..* 
*في مقلتيك مَدى تذوب عليه أحلام طوال,* 
*وغفا الزمان.. فلا صباح ..و لا مساء و لا زوال!* 
*أني أضيع مع الضباب سوى بقايا من سؤال:* 
*عيناك.. أم غاب ينام على وسائد من ظلال!*  


*من القائل ؟*
بدر شاكر السياب

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي دمعة طفلة يتيمة يعطيك الف صحة وعافية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من قائل هذه الابيات*

*لا يطــبعــون ولا يبـــور فعــالهـم =إذ لا يميل مع الهوى أحــلامــهـــا
فاقنــع بمــا قـسـم المليـــك فإنمـــا = قســم الخـــلائق بيننــــا علامـهـــا
وإذا الأمـــانــة قسمـت في معشـر = أوفـى بأوفـــر حظنـــا قســـامهـــا
فبنـــى لنـــا بيتــاً رفـيـعـاً سمكـــه = فسمـــا إليــه كهـلهـــا وغــلامهـــا
وهم السعـادة إذا العشيـرة أفظعـت =وهم فـوارسـهـــا وهـم حـكامـهـــا
وهـــم ربيـــع للـمـجـــاور فـيـهــم =والمرملات إذا تطـــاول عــامهـــا
وهـم العشيــرة أن يبطــيء حاسـدٌ = أو أن يميـــل مـع العدو لئـــامهـــا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

معلقة لبيد بن ربيعة العامري

أنتظر التصحيح

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم الجواب  صحيح* 

*لبيد ابن ربيعة العامري* 

*ومن المعلقات* 

*سيتم التقييم  ابنتي* 

*عيون لاتنام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*واجهشت للتوباد حين رأيتــه         وكــــــبر لـلـرحمـان حين رآني*
*وأذريت دمع العين لما رأيته         ونــادى بـأعـلى صوته فدعاني*
*فقلت له قد كان حولك جيرة          وعهدي بذاك الصرم منذ زمان*


*من القائل ؟*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

قيس بن الملوح

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*واجهشت للتوباد حين رأيتــه وكــــــبر لـلـرحمـان حين رآني* 
*وأذريت دمع العين لما رأيته ونــادى بـأعـلى صوته فدعاني*
*فقلت له قد كان حولك جيرة وعهدي بذاك الصرم منذ زمان* 


*من القائل ؟*
قيس بن الملوح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي دمعة طفلة يتيمة تسلم الأيادي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شكراً.. لطوقِ الياسَمينْ
وضحكتِ لي.. وظننتُ أنّكِ تعرفينْ
معنى سوارِ الياسمينْ
يأتي بهِ رجلٌ إليكِ..
ظننتُ أنّك تُدركينْ..

وجلستِ في ركنٍ ركينْ
تتسرَّحينْ
وتُنقِّطين العطرَ من قارورةٍ وتدمدمينْ
لحناً فرنسيَّ الرنينْ
لحناً كأيّامي حزينْ
قَدماكِ في الخُفِّ المُقَصَّبِ
جَدولانِ منَ الحنينْ

وقصدتِ دولابَ الملابسِ
تَقلعينَ.. وترتدينْ
وطلبتِ أن أختارَ ماذا تلبسينْ
أَفَلي إذنْ؟
أَفَلي إذنْ تتجمَّلينْ؟
ووقفتُ.. في دوّامةِ الألوانِ ملتهبَ الجبينْ
الأسودُ المكشوفُ من كتفيهِ..
هل تتردّدينْ؟
لكنّهُ لونٌ حزينْ
لونٌ كأيّامي حزينْ
ولبستِهِ
وربطتِ طوقَ الياسمينْ
وظننتُ أنّكِ تَعرفينْ
معنى سوارَ الياسمينْ
يأتي بهِ رجلٌ إليكِ..
ظننتُ أنّكِ تُدركينْ..

هذا المساءْ..
بحانةٍ صُغرى رأيتُكِ ترقصينْ
تتكسَّرينَ على زنودِ المُعجَبينْ
تتكسَّرينْ..
وتُدَمدمينْ..
في أُذنِ فارسِكِ الأمينْ
لحناً فرنسيَّ الرنينْ
لحناً كأيّامي حزينْ

وبدأتُ أكتشفُ اليقينْ
وعرفتُ أنّكِ للسّوى تتجمَّلينْ
ولهُ ترُشِّينَ العطورَ..
وتقلعينَ..
وترتدينْ..
ولمحتُ طوقَ الياسمينْ
في الأرضِ.. مكتومَ الأنينْ
كالجُثَّةِ البيضاءَ ..
تدفعُهُ جموعُ الراقصينْ
ويهمُّ فارسُكِ الجميلُ بأخذِه ..
فتُمانعينْ..
وتُقَهقِهينْ..
" لا شيءَ يستدعي انحناءَكَ ..
ذاكَ طوقُ الياسمينْ* *من القائل ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

نزار قباني

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إني أحبك

رغم الكفر يا وطني

إن صاغ غيري شعارا

خلفه اختبأا

...

إني أحبك

هذا ما يعذبني

لو لا هواك

لظل الصبر ملتجأا

(إني أحبك )

ما انفكت تلاحقني

مهما رأى القلب

مهما ثار أو هدأ*


*من القائل ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سليمان جوادي

----------


## ابو طارق

*دِيــوَانُ شِعـْــر ٍ في يـَــدي الـيُـمْـنـَـــى و في*
*يـُسْــرَايَ أحْـمِــلُ وَرْدَة ً و نـَشِـيـــدَة ْ*
*" شـَافـيــزُ " أيُّ اسْــم ٍ يُـحَـفـِّـــزُ أحْـرُفــــي* 
*حَـتـَّـى أسَـطـِّــرَ عَـبـْـرَة ً بـقـَصِـيـــدَة ْ !*

*قـَــدْ جـِئـْــتُ بـَابـَــكَ مـَادِحـَــاً و سَـجـِيـَّتِــي* 
*هـَجـْـوٌ لأنـْظِـمـَـةِ الـطـُّغـَــــاةِ بَـلـيـــــدَة ْ*

*هَـذي القـَصِـيــــدَة ُ في كِـتـَــابِ مَـشـَاعِـــــري* 
*حَـتـْمَاً سَـتـُمْـسِـي في القـَريض ِ وَحِـيدَة ْ !*

*" شـَافـيــزُ ". . فـَانـْعَـقــَـدَتْ مُقـَارَنـَـة ٌهـُنـَـا* 
*بَـيـْــنَ القِـيـَــادَةِ رَخـْـوَة ً و رَشِـيــــدَة ْ* 

*دَافـَعـْــتَ عـَـنْ بـَيـْــتِ العـُـرُوبـَـةِ شـَامِـخـَــاً* 
*لا تـَنـْحَـنِـي حـَتـَّى غـَـدَوْتَ عَـمِـيــــــدَه* 



*من قائل هذه الابيات من الشعر*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*دِيــوَانُ شِعـْــر ٍ في يـَــدي الـيُـمْـنـَـــى و في*

*يـُسْــرَايَ أحْـمِــلُ وَرْدَة ً و نـَشِـيـــدَة ْ*
*" شـَافـيــزُ " أيُّ اسْــم ٍ يُـحَـفـِّـــزُ أحْـرُفــــي* 
*حَـتـَّـى أسَـطـِّــرَ عَـبـْـرَة ً بـقـَصِـيـــدَة ْ !* 
*قـَــدْ جـِئـْــتُ بـَابـَــكَ مـَادِحـَــاً و سَـجـِيـَّتِــي* 
*هـَجـْـوٌ لأنـْظِـمـَـةِ الـطـُّغـَــــاةِ بَـلـيـــــدَة ْ* 
*هَـذي القـَصِـيــــدَة ُ في كِـتـَــابِ مَـشـَاعِـــــري* 
*حَـتـْمَاً سَـتـُمْـسِـي في القـَريض ِ وَحِـيدَة ْ !* 
*" شـَافـيــزُ ". . فـَانـْعَـقــَـدَتْ مُقـَارَنـَـة ٌهـُنـَـا* 
*بَـيـْــنَ القِـيـَــادَةِ رَخـْـوَة ً و رَشِـيــــدَة ْ*  
*دَافـَعـْــتَ عـَـنْ بـَيـْــتِ العـُـرُوبـَـةِ شـَامِـخـَــاً* 
*لا تـَنـْحَـنِـي حـَتـَّى غـَـدَوْتَ عَـمِـيــــــدَه*  



*من قائل هذه الابيات من الشعر* 
عبد الرحمن يوسف القرضاوي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ونُطعمُ حتى تأكُلَ الطيرُ فضلَنا * إذا جَعَلَتْ أيدي المُفيضينَ تَرْعَدُ*


*من القائل ؟*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

ابو طالب عليه السلام

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> *ونُطعمُ حتى تأكُلَ الطيرُ فضلَنا * إذا جَعَلَتْ أيدي المُفيضينَ تَرْعَدُ*
> 
> 
> *من القائل ؟*



الامام علي عليه السلام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هو ابو طالب إجابة اختي العزيزة جوري هي الصحيحة*
*شكرا على المحاولة عزيزتي دمعة طفلة يتيمة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*لقد علمـوا أنَّ ابننا لا مكذَّبٌ * لدينا ولا يُعنَى بقولِ الأباطلِ
فأصبـح فينا أحمد في اُرومة * تُقصِّـر عنه سَورَة المتطاوِلِ
حَدِبْتُ بنفسـي دونه وحميتُه * ودافعت عنه بالذُّرا والكلاكلِ
فأيَّده ربُّ العبـاد بنصــره * وأظهرَ ديناً حَقُّهُ غيرُ باطلِ*


*من القائل ؟*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> *لقد علمـوا أنَّ ابننا لا مكذَّبٌ * لدينا ولا يُعنَى بقولِ الأباطلِ*
> 
> *فأصبـح فينا أحمد في اُرومة * تُقصِّـر عنه سَورَة المتطاوِلِ*
> *حَدِبْتُ بنفسـي دونه وحميتُه * ودافعت عنه بالذُّرا والكلاكلِ*
> *فأيَّده ربُّ العبـاد بنصــره * وأظهرَ ديناً حَقُّهُ غيرُ باطلِ* 
> 
> 
> *من القائل ؟*



 
هو أبو طالب 
صح أم خطأ

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> *لقد علمـوا أنَّ ابننا لا مكذَّبٌ * لدينا ولا يُعنَى بقولِ الأباطلِ*
> 
> *فأصبـح فينا أحمد في اُرومة * تُقصِّـر عنه سَورَة المتطاوِلِ*
> *حَدِبْتُ بنفسـي دونه وحميتُه * ودافعت عنه بالذُّرا والكلاكلِ*
> *فأيَّده ربُّ العبـاد بنصــره * وأظهرَ ديناً حَقُّهُ غيرُ باطلِ* 
> 
> 
> *من القائل ؟*



 الامام علي عليه السلام<<<ان شاءالله هذي المره صح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب أختي امنيات مجروحه هو الصحيح* 
*القائل ابو طالب*


*شكرا على المحاولة عزيزتي دمعة طفلة يتيمة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ألبسك الله منه عافية***في نومك المعتري وفي أرقك*
*يخرج من جسمك السقام***كما أخرج ذل السؤال من عنقك*


*من القائل ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اشجع  السلمي* 

*ارجوا  التصحيح*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> *ألبسك الله منه عافية***في نومك المعتري وفي أرقك*
> *يخرج من جسمك السقام***كما أخرج ذل السؤال من عنقك* 
> 
> *من القائل ؟*



 يمكن الامام الصادق عليه السلام
ان شاءالله صح مو زي كل مره فشله

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ههههههههه عزيزتي دمعة طفلة يتيمة اجابتج خطأ شكرا على المحاولة وتسلم الايادي*
*الجواب الصحيح هو أشجع السلمي وقد قال هذه الابيات مخاطبا بها الإمام الصادق عليه السلام*
*يعطيك الف عافية والدي ابو طارق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ألا هلك الراعي العشيرة ذو الفقد* ***
*وساقي الحجيج والمحامي عن المجد*
*ومن يؤلف الضيف الغريب بيوته* ***
*إذا ما سماء الناس تبخل بالرعــد*
*كسبت وليداً خير ما يكسب الفتى* ***
*فلم تنفك تزداد يا شيبة الحمـــد*
*أبـو الحارث الفياض خلي مكانه* ***
*فلا تبعدون فكل حي إلى بعـــد* 
*فانـــي لباك ما بقيت وموجع* ***
*وكان له أهلاً لما كان من وجـدي* 
*سقاك ولي الناس في القبر ممطراً* ***
*فسوف أبكيه وإن كان في اللحــد* 



*من القائل ؟*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

أميمه بنت عبد المطلب ترثي اباها

----------


## looovely

*بكاؤكما يشفي وإن كان لا يجدي
                                فجودا فقد أودى نظيركما عندي* 
*من القائل؟؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابن الرومي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من قائل هذه الابيات*

*أطلت يا دهر نَحسي   *****متى تجوِد بسعـدي*
*فقد تضاءل صبري***** كما تعاظم وَجْـدي*
*إذا تعشّقـت هنـداً *****منحتني وصل دَعد*
*وأن تعشّقت دعـداً *****منحتني وصل هنـد*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> *من قائل هذه الابيات*
> 
> *أطلت يا دهر نَحسي *****متى تجوِد بسعـدي*
> *فقد تضاءل صبري***** كما تعاظم وَجْـدي*
> *إذا تعشّقـت هنـداً *****منحتني وصل دَعد*
> 
> *وأن تعشّقت دعـداً *****منحتني وصل هنـد*



 معروف الرصافي

----------


## ابو طارق

*صـغـيـرة أمـرهــا كـبـيـر *** وهكذا الشأن في الصغـار*
*حــار بـهـا فـكـر والديـهـا *** والفكـر فـي مثلـهـا يـحـار*
*ولـيـلــة بـاتــهــا أبــوهـــا *** مسـهـدا فـاقــد اصـطـبـار*
*رأتــه فـيـهـا كـثـيـر غـــم *** يبدو على وجهه اصفـرار*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> *صـغـيـرة أمـرهــا كـبـيـر *** وهكذا الشأن في الصغـار*
> 
> *حــار بـهـا فـكـر والديـهـا *** والفكـر فـي مثلـهـا يـحـار*
> *ولـيـلــة بـاتــهــا أبــوهـــا *** مسـهـدا فـاقــد اصـطـبـار*
> 
> *رأتــه فـيـهـا كـثـيـر غـــم *** يبدو على وجهه اصفـرار*



 جبران خليل جبران

----------


## looovely

*ارى العقل بؤسا في المعيشة للفتى 
ولا عيش الا ما احبك به الجهل* 
*من القائل؟؟
**
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ارى العقل بؤسا في المعيشة للفتى 
ولا عيش الا ما احبك به الجهل* 
 

*البحتري*

----------


## ابو طارق

*أسْتَوْدِعُ  اللَّه  مَنْ  أُصْفَي  الوِدَادَ     لَهُ" ***** "مَحضاً، وَلامَ  به  الوَاشِي،  فلم    أُطِعِ
إلفٌ،  ألذُّ  غرورَ  الوعدِ  يصفحُ    لي" ***** "عَنْهِ،    وَيُقْنِعُني    التّعليلُ      بالخُدَعِ*

----------


## looovely

> *أسْتَوْدِعُ اللَّه مَنْ أُصْفَي الوِدَادَ لَهُ" ***** "مَحضاً، وَلامَ به الوَاشِي، فلم أُطِعِ*
> 
> 
> *إلفٌ، ألذُّ غرورَ الوعدِ يصفحُ لي" ***** "عَنْهِ، وَيُقْنِعُني التّعليلُ بالخُدَعِ*



* ابن زيدون*

----------


## looovely

*فـرحماك يـامولاي دعوة ضارع**يـمد إلـى نـعماك راحـة راغب
فـأسمعني مـن وعـظة كل عبرة**يـترجمها عـنه لـسان الـتجارب* 
*من القائل؟؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> *فـرحماك يـامولاي دعوة ضارع**يـمد إلـى نـعماك راحـة راغب*
> 
> *فـأسمعني مـن وعـظة كل عبرة**يـترجمها عـنه لـسان الـتجارب* 
> 
> *من القائل؟؟*



 لأبن خفاجة الاندلسي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ألا يا عين جـودي واستهلي * وابكي ذا النـدى والمكــرمات 
ألا يا عيـن ويحك اسعفيني * بدمع مـن دمـوع هاطــلات 
وابكي خير من ركب المطايا * أباك الخيـر تيــار الفــرات* 

*من القائل ؟*

----------


## looovely

> *ألا يا عين جـودي واستهلي * وابكي ذا النـدى والمكــرمات* 
> 
> *ألا يا عيـن ويحك اسعفيني * بدمع مـن دمـوع هاطــلات* 
> *وابكي خير من ركب المطايا * أباك الخيـر تيــار الفــرات*  
> 
> *من القائل ؟*



*أُم حكيم البيضاء*

----------


## looovely

*ولما رأيت الناس يرهب شرهم ** تجنبتهم واخترت وحدة راهب* 
*من القائل؟؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*للشاعر الأندلسي عبد الجبار بن ابي بكر بن حمديس الأزدي الصقلي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مــاذا تقولون إن قال النبي لكم* ***
*ماذا فعلتم وأنت آخر الاُمــــم* 
*بعترتي وبأهلي بعد مفتقـــدي* ***
*منهم اُسارى وقتلى ضرجوا بـدم*
*ما كان هذا جزائي إذ نصحت لكم* ***
*أن تخلفوني بسوءٍ في ذوي رحمي* 


*من القائلة ؟*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

أبنة عقيل ابن ابي طالب عليهم السلام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي هي* *أسماء بنت عقيل بن أبي طالب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*لا تعذليــه فهم قاطـع طرقـه ** 
*فعينه بدمــوع ذرف غـدقـة 
إن الحسيـن غداة الطـف يرشقه **
* ريب المنون فما أن يخطئ الحدقة 
بكف شـر عبــاد الله كلهــم **
* نسل البغايا وجيش المرق الفسقـة 
يـا اُمة السوء هاتوا ما احتجاجكم **
* غـداً وجلكــم بالسيف قد صفقة 
الويـل حل بكـم إلا بمن لحقـه ** 
*صيرتـمـوه لأرمـاح العدا درقة 
يا عين فاحتفلي طول الحياة دماً **
* لا تبكِ ولـداً ولا أهـلاً ولا رفقة 
لكن على ابن رسول الله فاسكبي **
* قيحاً ودمعا وفي أثريهما العلقة* 

*من القائلة ؟*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

سكينه بنت الامام الحسين عليه السلام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي جوري عساج عالقوة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*آلَ زَغلولَ حَسبُكُم مِـن عَـزاءٍ ***سُنَّةُ المَـوتِ فـي النَبِـيِّ وَآلِـه*
*في خِلالِ الخُطوبِ مـا راعَ إِلّا*** أَنَّهـا دونَ صَبرِكُـم وَجَمـالِـه*
*حَمَلَ الرُزءَ عَنكُـمُ فـي سَعيـدٍ ***بَلَـدٌ شَيخُكُـم أَبــو أَحمـالِـه*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

احمد شوقي

----------


## ابو طارق

*لمن هذه الابيات* *يا كاتب التاريخ رحماك يا عمي**عم تكتب بعتمة**يبقى السطر تلطيخ**وتحط له معنى**وكيف القلم ما يدور**بتقول عنها سطور*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الشاعر تميم البرغوثي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*صحيح 100%* 


*تشكري  ابنتي* 

*شذى الزهراء* 

*انه الشاعر  تميم البرغوتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*تغرٌبت منك. لتمكث في الأرض.* 
*أنت ستمكث* 
*(لم ينفع الناس.. لم تنفع الأرض)* 
*لكن ستمكث أنت،* 
*ولا شيء في الأرض، لاشيء فيها سواك،* 
*وما ظل من شظف الوقت،* 
*بعد انحسار مواسمها البائسه..*

----------


## اول دمعة

الأبيات للشاعر سميح القاسم 
والقصيدة بعنوان 
أشد من الماء حزناً
تغربت في دهشة الموت, عن هذه اليابسة
اشد من الماء حزنا
واعتى من الريح توقا الى لحظة ناعسة
وحيدا.. ومزدحما بالملايين,
خلف شبابيكها الدامسة..

تغربت منك.. لتمكث في الارض..
انت ستمكث
(لم ينفع الناس.. لم تنفع الارض)
لكن ستمكث انت,
ولا شيء في الارض, لا شيء فيها سواك,
وما ظل من شظف الوقت,
بعد انحسار مواسمها البائسة..

----------


## looovely

*بعد البحث بضم صوتي مع خيتووو أول دمعة* 
* سميح قاسم*
*&&&&*
*إذارأيت انياب الليث بارزة
فلا تظنن أن الليث يبتسم*
* من قائل هذه الأبيات؟!*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> *&&&&*
> *إذارأيت انياب الليث بارزة*
> *فلا تظنن أن الليث يبتسم*
> *من قائل هذه الأبيات؟!*



 المتنبي

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم انه الشاعر الفلسطيني* 

*سميح القاسم* 

*والجواب  صحيح 100%*

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ماذا تبقى من بلاد الأنبياء..* 
*لا شيء غير النجمة السوداء* 
*ترتع في السماء..* 
*لا شيء غير مواكب القتلى* 
*وأنات النساء*

----------


## looovely

> *ماذا تبقى من بلاد الأنبياء..* 
> 
> *لا شيء غير النجمة السوداء* 
> *ترتع في السماء..* 
> *لا شيء غير مواكب القتلى* 
> *وأنات النساء*



* فاروق جويدة
**
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح* 

*تشكري ابنتي* 

*لوفلي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*أبا السبطين أنـت لهـا   مجيـرُ        إذا مـا حـادث الأيـام   جـارا
بقرب حماك قد أنزلـت   رحلـي        وأنـك أمنـع الثقليـن   جــارا
لقد حلَّ الوبـاء بنـا   وأضحـى        يشنُّ علـى بينـك لـه   غـوارا*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> *أبا السبطين أنـت لهـا مجيـرُ إذا مـا حـادث الأيـام جـارا*
> 
> *بقرب حماك قد أنزلـت رحلـي وأنـك أمنـع الثقليـن جــارا*
> 
> *لقد حلَّ الوبـاء بنـا وأضحـى يشنُّ علـى بينـك لـه غـوارا*



إبراهيم الطباطبائي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*لاذعرت السوام في فلق الصب * ح مغيرا ولا دعيت يزيدا* 

*يوم اعطى من المهابة(1) ضيما * والمنايا يرصدننى ان احيدا*


*من القائل ؟*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *لاذعرت السوام في فلق الصب * ح مغيرا ولا دعيت يزيدا* 
> 
> *يوم اعطى من المهابة(1) ضيما * والمنايا يرصدننى ان احيدا* 
> 
> 
> *من القائل ؟*



 


ابن مفرغ

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح أخي ابتسام السهم يعطيك الف عافية وسيتم التقييم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يا دهرف اف لك من خليل * كم لك بالاشراق والاصيل* 

*من صاحب او طالب قتيل * والدهر لا يقنع بالبديل* 

*وانما الامر إلى الجليل * وكل حي سالك السبيل*


*من القائل ؟*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

الامام الحسين (عليه السلام)...

----------


## ابو طارق

*كلَّ صَباح..* 
*أفتحُ الصنبورَ في إرهاقْ* 
*مُغتسِلاً في مائِه الرقْراقْ* 
*فيسقُطُ الماءُ على يدي.. دَمَا!*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الشاعر المصري امل دنقل ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*صحيح * 

*الشاعر   امل دنقل* 

*تشكري ابنتي* 

*شذى الزهراء*

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*لمّا أُجِيلَتْ سِهامُ القَوْمِ فاقتَسَمُو***اصَارَ المُغِيرَةُ في بيْتِ الخَفَافِيشِ* 


*في مَنْزلٍ ما لَهُ في سُفْلِهِ سَعَةٌ،***   وَإنْ تعرَقّى بصُعْدٍ غَيرِ مَفْرُوشِ * 

*إلاّ على رَأسِ جِذْعٍ باتَ يَنْقُرُهُ ***جِرْذانُ سَوْءٍ وَفَرْخٌ غَيرُ ذي رِيشٍ*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب هو الفرزدق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*منَّيْتَنِي بِشْراً وبشرٌ فتًى**
**لايَشْتَرِي الحمْدَ بإِعْطاءِ*

*عِلْج بعْلج مِنْ بَنِي «دابِق»*
*صاحب تقديرٍ وإبقاءِ*

*في نفسه شغلٌ وفي بيته*
*فُضَوحُ إِخْوانٍ وآباء*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

تأبط شراً
(ثابت ابن جابر ابن سفيان)
انتظر التصحيح..

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *منَّيْتَنِي بِشْراً وبشرٌ فتًى*
> *لايَشْتَرِي الحمْدَ بإِعْطاءِ* 
> *عِلْج بعْلج مِنْ بَنِي «دابِق»*
> *صاحب تقديرٍ وإبقاءِ* 
> *في نفسه شغلٌ وفي بيته*
> 
> *فُضَوحُ إِخْوانٍ وآباء*



 
بشار بن برد

----------


## عيون لاتنام

بكاؤكما يشفي و إن كان لا يجدي، *** فجودا فقد أودى نظيركما عندي
بنيّ الذي أهدته كفايّ للثـــــــــــرى *** فيا عزة المهدى،ويا حسرة المهدي
ألا قاتل الله المنايا و رميـــــــها *** من القوم حبات القلوب على عمد
توخى حمام الموت أوسط صبيتي *** فلله كيف اختار واســـــطة العقد
على حين شمت الخير من لمحاته *** و آنست من أفعاله آية الرشــد
طواه الردى عني ، فأضحى مزاره *** بعيداً على قرب،قريباً على بعد
لقد أنجزت فيه المنايا و عيدها، *** وأخلفت الآمال ما كان من وعد
لقد قل بين المهد و اللحد لبثـــــه *** فلم ينس عهد المهد ،إذ ضم في اللحد
ألح عليه النزف حتى أحـــــاله *** إلى صفرة الجاديّ عن حمرة الورد
و ظلّ على الأيدي تساقط نفسه *** ويذوي كما يذوي القضيب من الرند


من القائل ؟

----------


## جـــــــــوري

ابن الرومي

----------


## looovely

*وَكم مِن فَتى أمسَى وأَصبح ضَاحكاً *** وَأكفَانُه في الغَيبِ تُنسَجُ وَهُو لايَــــــدري


فَــمــَن عَــاشَ ألفــــــَاً وأَلفــَــــــينِ *** فَلا بُدَ مِن يَــومٍ يَســـيرُ إِلى القـــَــــــبرِ* 
* من القائل؟؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الامام علي عليه السلام* 
*
عليك بتقوى الله ان كنت غافلا 
يأتيك بالأرزاق من حيث لاتدري

فكيف تخاف الفقر والله رازقا 
فقد رزق الطير والحوت في البحر


ومن ظن أن الرزق يأتي بقوة 
ما أكل العصفور شيئا مع النسر


تزود من الدنيا فانك لاتدري 
اذا جن عليك الليل هل تعيش الى الفجر


فكم من صحيح مات من غير علة 
وكم من سقيم عاش حينا من الدهر


وكم من فتى أمسى وأصبح ضاحكا 
وأكفانه في الغيب تنسج وهو لايدري


فمن عاش ألفا وألفين 
فلابد من يوم يسير الى القبر
</i>
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*منَّيْتَنِي بِشْراً وبشرٌ فتًى*

*لايَشْتَرِي الحمْدَ بإِعْطاءِ*


*عِلْج بعْلج مِنْ بَنِي «دابِق»*
*صاحب تقديرٍ وإبقاءِ*


*في نفسه شغلٌ وفي بيته*

*فُضَوحُ إِخْوانٍ وآباء*


*الجواب الصحيح* 

*هو الشاعر* 

*بشار بن برد* 

*جواب ابنتي* 

وردة  محمدية

----------


## ابو طارق

*لوجوهٍ تسير في وحدة الصحراء للشرق يلبس* 
*العشب والنارَ سلامٌ للأرض يغسلها البحر* 
*سلامٌ لحبّها... عُرُيكَ الصاعقُ أُعطَى أمطاره*

----------


## اول دمعة

للشاعر 
 علي أحمد سعيد إسبر و يلقب (أدونيس)
ارجو التصحيح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي اول دمعة سلمت يمناك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*خلوا سبيل الجاهد المجاهد 
آليت لا أعبد غير الواحد* 


*من القائل ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> *خلوا سبيل الجاهد المجاهد* 
> *آليت لا أعبد غير الواحد* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *من القائل ؟*



*اممم يمكن الامام علي عليه السلام*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مش  يمكن  لا  صحيح* 

*الامام علي ابن ابي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عطيكم ألف عافية* 
*أختي دمعة طفلة يتيمة واالوالد ابو طارق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ترفع أيـها الـقمـر الـمنيـر* 
***
*تبصر هل تـرى حـجراً يسير*
*يسير الى مـعاوية بن حـرب* 
***
*ليقتله كمـا زعــم الأميــر* 
*ألا يا حجر حجـر بـن عدي* 
***
*توقتـك السلامـة والســرور* 
*أخاف عليـك مـا أرضى عديا* 
***
*وشيخاً في دمشـق لـه زئيـر* 
*يرى قتل الخيار عليـه حـقاً* 
***
*له من شــر أمتـه وزيــر* 



*من القائل ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> *ترفع أيـها الـقمـر الـمنيـر* 
> 
> ***
> *تبصر هل تـرى حـجراً يسير*
> *يسير الى مـعاوية بن حـرب* 
> ***
> *ليقتله كمـا زعــم الأميــر* 
> *ألا يا حجر حجـر بـن عدي* 
> ***
> ...



 امممم مو اكييد الجواب صحيح...
بس يلا ان شاءالله خير

موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بود

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح والرثاء هو للصحابي الجليل حجر بن عدي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سَئِمْتُ الحياة َ، وما في الحياة *** ِوما أن تجاوزتُ فجرَ الشَّبابْ*

*سَئِمتُ اللَّيالي، وَأَوجَاعَها ****وما شَعْشَعتْ مَنْ رَحيقِ بصابْ*

*فَحَطّمتُ كَأسي، وَأَلقَيتُها ****بِوَادي الأَسى وَجَحِيمِ العَذَابْ* 

*فأنَّت، وقد غمرتها الدموعُ ****وَقَرّتْ، وَقَدْ فَاضَ مِنْهَا الحَبَابْ*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

ابو القاسم الشابي..

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *سَئِمْتُ الحياة َ، وما في الحياة *** ِوما أن تجاوزتُ فجرَ الشَّبابْ*
> 
> *سَئِمتُ اللَّيالي، وَأَوجَاعَها ****وما شَعْشَعتْ مَنْ رَحيقِ بصابْ* 
> *فَحَطّمتُ كَأسي، وَأَلقَيتُها ****بِوَادي الأَسى وَجَحِيمِ العَذَابْ*  
> 
> *فأنَّت، وقد غمرتها الدموعُ ****وَقَرّتْ، وَقَدْ فَاضَ مِنْهَا الحَبَابْ*



 أبو القاسم الشابي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*(إذا ذكروا الإحساء) طاف بخاطري*




*خيــــــــال ربيع بالمسرات مشحون*
*وأمّا تغنّـــت ( بالقطيف) حمــــــائم*
*تخيّلتـــها دون الرفـــــاق تغنيـــــني*
*مراقد أبائــــي ومـهـــد طفولتـــي*
*وملهى شـبابي بين (ثاجٍ) و(بـِرين)*
*فمــا أنــا إلا زهرة في مـــــــروجها*
*وما العرف إلا عرفها في مضــاميني*
*فلا عجــــــــــباً إمّــا جننــت بحبـها*
*وهـل طـاب طعم الحب إلا لمجنـــون*




*من القائل ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> *(إذا ذكروا الإحساء) طاف بخاطري*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *خيــــــــال ربيع بالمسرات مشحون*
> *وأمّا تغنّـــت ( بالقطيف) حمــــــائم*
> *تخيّلتـــها دون الرفـــــاق تغنيـــــني*
> *مراقد أبائــــي ومـهـــد طفولتـــي*
> ...



الشاعر عبدالله الجشي

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *(إذا ذكروا الإحساء) طاف بخاطري*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *خيــــــــال* *ربيع بالمسرات مشحون*
> *وأمّا تغنّـــت ( بالقطيف) حمــــــائم*
> *تخيّلتـــها دون الرفـــــاق تغنيـــــني*
> *مراقد أبائــــي ومـهـــد طفولتـــي*
> ...



>>الشاعر عبد الله الجشي <<

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي وردة محمدية ودمعة طفلة يتيمة يعطيكم الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*وما الناس إلا العاشقون ذوو الهوى*
*ولا خير فيمن لا يحب ويعشق*





*من القائل ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> *وما الناس إلا العاشقون ذوو الهوى*
> *ولا خير فيمن لا يحب ويعشق*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *من القائل ؟*



*عباس بن الأحنف*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> *وما الناس إلا العاشقون ذوو الهوى*
> *ولا خير فيمن لا يحب ويعشق*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *من القائل ؟*



 

عباس ابن الاحنف

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *وما الناس إلا العاشقون ذوو الهوى* *ولا خير فيمن لا يحب ويعشق*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *من القائل ؟*
> العباس بن الأحنف



*بنتظار التصحيح*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي وردة محمدية يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*عَذَرْنا الرجالَ بحـربِ الرجـال*
*فمـاللنسـاءِ ومـا للسُّبـابْ ؟!*
*أمَـا حَسْـبُنـا مـا أتَينـا بـهِ*
*لكِ الخيرُ في هَتكِ هذا الحجابْ!*
*ومُخرِجُـها اليـومَ مِـن بيتِـها*
*يُعـرّفُها الحَوْبَ نَبْـحُ الكِـلابْ*
*إلـى أن أتـاهـا كتـابٌ لـها**مَشُومٌ..*
* فياقُبحَ ذاك الكتابْ!*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> *عَذَرْنا الرجالَ بحـربِ الرجـال*
> 
> *فمـاللنسـاءِ ومـا للسُّبـابْ ؟!*
> *أمَـا حَسْـبُنـا مـا أتَينـا بـهِ*
> *لكِ الخيرُ في هَتكِ هذا الحجابْ!*
> *ومُخرِجُـها اليـومَ مِـن بيتِـها*
> *يُعـرّفُها الحَوْبَ نَبْـحُ الكِـلابْ*
> *إلـى أن أتـاهـا كتـابٌ لـها**مَشُومٌ..*
> 
> *فياقُبحَ ذاك الكتابْ!*



يمكن ام كلثوم بنت الامام علي عليهم السلامـــ

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*ام كلثوم بنت الامآم علي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي دمعة طفلة يتيمة وعاشقة المستحيل يعطيكم الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

مـدينـةَ جَـدِّنـا لا تَقبـلينـا
فبالحسـراتِ والأحـزانِ جِينـا
ألا فـآخبِـرْ رسـولَ اللهِ عنّـا
بأنّـا قـد فُجِعْنـا فـي أخينـا
وأنّ رجالَنا فـي الطفِّ صرعى
بلا رُؤُسٍ وقـد ذَبَحـوا البنينـا
وأخبِـرْ جَـدَّنـا أنّـا أُسِـرْنـا
وبعد الأسـرِ ـ يا جَدُّ ـ سُبِينا
ورهطُك يا رسـولَ اللهِ أضْحَوا
عَـرايـا بـالطفـوفِ مُسَلّبينـا
وقد ذَبَحوا الحسـينَ ولَم يُراعُواجنابَكَ ـ يـا رسـولَ اللهِ ـ فينا
فلو نَظَرتْ عيـونُكَ للأُسـارى
علـى قَتبِ الـجِمـالِ مُحمّلينـا
أفاطمُ لو نَظَرتِ إلـى السَّبـايـا
بنـاتكِ فـي البـلادِ مُشـتَّتينـا
أفاطمُ لو نَظَرتِ إلـى الحَيـارى
ولوأبصَرتِ زينَ العابدينا 

من القائل ؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

السيدة أم كلثوم - ع - عند رجوع ركب السبايا إلى مدينة جدهم رسول الله ,,

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

آم كلثوم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي عاشقة المستحيل يعطيك الف عافية على هذا النشاط والمجهود*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

تَعـَزَّ.. فـكم لك مـن أُسوةٍ 
تُسكـّن عنك غـلـيلَ الحَزَنْ
بمـوتِ النبيِّ، وخَذلِ الوصيّ
وذبـح الحسين، وسمّ الحسَنْ
وجَرِّ الوصيّ،وغصب التراث
وأخذِ الحقوق، وكشف الإحَنْ
وهـدمِ المنـارِ وبيـتِ الإله
وحَـرقِ الكتابِ، وتركِ السُّنَنْ 

من القائل ؟

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> تَعـَزَّ.. فـكم لك مـن أُسوةٍ 
> 
> تُسكـّن عنك غـلـيلَ الحَزَنْ
> بمـوتِ النبيِّ، وخَذلِ الوصيّ
> وذبـح الحسين، وسمّ الحسَنْ
> وجَرِّ الوصيّ،وغصب التراث
> وأخذِ الحقوق، وكشف الإحَنْ
> وهـدمِ المنـارِ وبيـتِ الإله
> وحَـرقِ الكتابِ، وتركِ السُّنَنْ 
> ...






موفقين لكل خير وصلاح

----------


## ابو طارق

*عبيدالله بن عبدالله بن طاهر*

*نحتاج  لتصحيح*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*عبيدالله بن عبدالله بن طاهر* 

*هذا اللي طلع معي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ننتظر  التصحيح ابنتي* 

*عيون لاتنام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب هو عبيدالله بن عبدالله بن طاهر، أمير الدولة الطاهرية* 
*يعطيك الف عافية والدي وعاشقة المستحيل*
*شكرا على المحاولة عزيزتي دموعه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*تَـعَزّ،َ فـكَم لك مـن أُسـوةٍ*
*تُسكّن عنـكَ غلـيلَ الحَزَنْ*
*إذا عَظُمت محـنةٌ عن عزاءٍ* 
*فعادِلْ بـهـا صَلبَ زيدٍ تَهُنْ*
*وأعظمُ من ذاك: قتلُ الوصيّ*
*،وذبـحُ الحسين، وسم الحسنْ*

*من القائل ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> *تَـعَزّ،َ فـكَم لك مـن أُسـوةٍ*
> 
> *تُسكّن عنـكَ غلـيلَ الحَزَنْ*
> *إذا عَظُمت محـنةٌ عن عزاءٍ* 
> *فعادِلْ بـهـا صَلبَ زيدٍ تَهُنْ*
> *وأعظمُ من ذاك: قتلُ الوصيّ*
> *،وذبـحُ الحسين، وسم الحسنْ* 
> 
> *من القائل ؟*



 عبيدالله بن عبدالله بن طاهر، أمير الدولة الطاهرية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هلا عزيزتي أنتي عكستي الاجابات الحين*
*الجواب هو نفس إجابتك الاولى الا وهي 00000000* 
*انتظر ردك*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> *تَـعَزّ،َ فـكَم لك مـن أُسـوةٍ*
> 
> *تُسكّن عنـكَ غلـيلَ الحَزَنْ*
> *إذا عَظُمت محـنةٌ عن عزاءٍ* 
> *فعادِلْ بـهـا صَلبَ زيدٍ تَهُنْ*
> *وأعظمُ من ذاك: قتلُ الوصيّ*
> *،وذبـحُ الحسين، وسم الحسنْ* 
> 
> *من القائل ؟*



 دعبل الخزاعي 
اسفه مانتبهت  بس مادري يمكن غير صحيح بعد

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب * 


*دعبل بن عبدالله الخزاعي* 

*صفحة  ((231))*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> *تَـعَزّ،َ فـكَم لك مـن أُسـوةٍ*
> 
> *تُسكّن عنـكَ غلـيلَ الحَزَنْ*
> *إذا عَظُمت محـنةٌ عن عزاءٍ* 
> *فعادِلْ بـهـا صَلبَ زيدٍ تَهُنْ*
> *وأعظمُ من ذاك: قتلُ الوصيّ*
> *،وذبـحُ الحسين، وسم الحسنْ* 
> 
> *من القائل ؟* 
> ...



 
انتظر التصحيح

----------


## ورده محمديه

دعبل الخزاعي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

وينكم ؟

----------


## دموع الماضي

هـلا بكيت لمـن بكـاه محمد *_*هلا بكيت على الحسين وأهله 

زهـر كرام راكعون وسـجد *_*فلقد بكته في السـماء ملائك

إذ جــرعوه حرارة ما تبرد *_*لم يحفظوا حـب النبي محمد 

فالثكـل من بعد الحسين مبدد *_*قتلوا الحسـين فأثكلوه بسبطه 

متخضـب بدمـائـه مستشهد *_*هذا حسين بالسيوف مبضـع 

رى بين الحوافر والسنابك يقصد *_*عار بلا ثوب صريع في الث

تـدعو بفرط حرارة يا أحمد *_*كيف القرار وفي السبايا زينب 

ريا ونحـن عـن الفرات نطرد *_*يا جد إن الكلب يشـرب آمنا 

ولما أعـاينه أقـوم وأقـعد *_*يا جد من ثكلي وطول مصيبتي



*من القائل ؟؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*دعبل الخزاعي* 


*ارجوا التصحيح* 

*حتى  اضع  سؤال*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح هو دعبل الخزاعي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*محمـد مترملا بدمائه ترميلا _*
*جاءوا برأســك يا ابن بنت في قتـلك التنزيـل والتأويلا*
* _قتلوك عطشانا ولم يترقبـوا قتلوا جهـارا عامدين رسولا*
* _وكأنما بك ياابن بنت محمـد قتلـوا بك التـكبير والتهليلا*


*من القائل ؟*

----------


## موالية حيدر

ليس اليتيم ,من انتهى أبواه من              هم الحياة وخلفاه ذليلا
إن اليتيـم هو الذي تلقى لــــه                أماً تخلت, أو أباً مشغولا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *محمـد مترملا بدمائه ترميلا _*
> 
> *جاءوا برأســك يا ابن بنت في قتـلك التنزيـل والتأويلا*
> *_قتلوك عطشانا ولم يترقبـوا قتلوا جهـارا عامدين رسولا*
> *_وكأنما بك ياابن بنت محمـد قتلـوا بك التـكبير والتهليلا* 
> 
> 
> *من القائل ؟*



 

الجواب هو 

شعر خالد بن معدان في رثاء الحسين عليه السلام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> ليس اليتيم ,من انتهى أبواه من هم الحياة وخلفاه ذليلا
> إن اليتيـم هو الذي تلقى لــــه أماً تخلت, أو أباً مشغولا



 
الجواب هو الشاعر المصري
أحمد شوقي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

سـيذكرني قومي إذا جـدّ جـدُّهم -*- وفي الليلةِ الظلماء يُفـتد البدرُ

 
من هو القائل ؟

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> سـيذكرني قومي إذا جـدّ جـدُّهم -*- وفي الليلةِ الظلماء يُفـتد البدرُ
> 
> 
> 
> من هو القائل ؟



  أبو فراس الحارث بن سعيد الحمداني

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح عزيزتي دموعة يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ولقد ذكرتك والرماح نواهل . . . مني وبيض الهند تقطر من دم
فوددت تقبيل السيوف لانها . . . لمعت كبارق ثغرك المتبسم

 
من القائل ؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

> سـيذكرني قومي إذا جـدّ جـدُّهم -*- وفي الليلةِ الظلماء يُفـتد البدرُ
> 
> 
> 
> من هو القائل ؟



* أبي فراس الحمداني*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ولقد ذكرتك والرماح نواهل . . . مني وبيض الهند تقطر من دم
فوددت تقبيل السيوف لانها . . . لمعت كبارق ثغرك المتبسم


من القائل ؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

> ولقد ذكرتك والرماح نواهل . . . مني وبيض الهند تقطر من دم
> 
> فوددت تقبيل السيوف لانها . . . لمعت كبارق ثغرك المتبسم 
> 
> من القائل ؟



*عنتر بن شداد* 

*سوري النت كان بطي وتاخرت في الجواب الاول*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

مو مشكلة حبوبه : ) 
جواب صحيح عزيزتي وردة محمدية يعطيك الف عافية حبيبتي تسلمين لي عالمجهود

----------


## القزويني

*هلا سألت الخيل يا ابنة مالك* 
*إن كنت جاهلة بمــا لم تعلمي*


*من القائل*



*__________تحياتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *هلا سألت الخيل يا ابنة مالك* 
> *إن كنت جاهلة بمــا لم تعلمي* 
> 
> *من القائل* 
> 
> 
> *__________تحياتي*



* عنترة بن شداد*

----------

